# Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - 17 a 22 de Setembro 2008



## AnDré (16 Set 2008 às 23:36)

Tópico especial de seguimento do sistema depressionário que afectará a partir da madrugada do dia 17, o arquipélago da Madeira, e que posteriormente deverá deslocar-se para Nordeste em direcção ao Continente.
Usando a lista de nomes do MeteoPT decidimos atribuir-lhe o nome «*Dulce*».


*Imagem de Satélite Actual:*






No dia de amanhã, o arquipélago da Madeira será especialmente afectado por este sistema depressionário, sendo a quantidade de precipitação prevista bastante significativa.


*Precipitação prevista para o intervalo entre as 6h e as 12h do dia 17 de Setembro:*







*Precipitação prevista para o intervalo entre as 6h e as 9h do dia 17 de Setembro:*








*Previsão da pressão para os próximos 9 dias:*





*Previsão da precipitação para os próximos 9 dias, segundo o GFS:*







*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As análises, previsões ou alertas neste tópico são apenas a opinião dos utilizadores que as proferem e são da sua inteira responsabilidade. Não são previsões ou alertas de entidades oficiais, salvo indicação em contrário, não devendo portanto ser usadas como tal.
Para previsões e alertas oficiais, consulte sempre os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia, Protecção Civil ou outras entidades com essa função.


*Depressão «Dulce»*
Nomear depressões que nos afectam é uma iniciativa interna do fórum MeteoPT.com, não sendo portanto uma lista oficial de nomes para tempestades. Para mais informações sobre este assunto consulte este tópico.


----------



## Rog (17 Set 2008 às 00:01)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*





As trovoadas já estão a chegar... ainda não ouvi nenhuma... mas não deve tardar.


----------



## psm (17 Set 2008 às 00:03)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

André isto é que é arriscar! 
A tanta distancia


----------



## miguel (17 Set 2008 às 00:06)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Muito bem arriscado...

Nunca mais é Sábado   e esta vai durar vários dias vai chegar para todos


----------



## Redfish (17 Set 2008 às 00:10)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Vamos ver como corre, mas chuva é já uma garantia, só resta saber com que intensidade...


----------



## AnDré (17 Set 2008 às 00:12)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



psm disse:


> André isto é que é arriscar!
> A tanta distancia





> *Nomear Depressões*
> 
> *Critérios*
> - As depressões devem ser nomeadas quando estão em zona territorial portuguesa, ou fora desta, caso as suas frentes activas ou instabilidade associada atravesse o território"




O arquipélago da Madeira também faz parte do território português. 
E a distância temporal até que ele seja afectado por este sistema depressionário é apenas de algumas horas.


----------



## Minho (17 Set 2008 às 00:12)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



psm disse:


> André isto é que é arriscar!
> A tanta distancia



Estás a confundir com outro sistema depressionário. É que na Madeira será já afectada esta noite 

Já agora fica aqui o diagrama de fases que não reflecte a típica depressão frontal


----------



## psm (17 Set 2008 às 00:16)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Pois a Madeira também é Portugal


----------



## Perfect Storm (17 Set 2008 às 00:46)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Será que chegará a Portugal?
Já tenho saudades de umas belas trovoadas


----------



## Perfect Storm (17 Set 2008 às 00:52)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Já viram o GFS para as 12h de Domingo?






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Rog (17 Set 2008 às 01:32)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Trovoadas a oeste da Madeira... durante a noite ou manhã devo as ter por ca...


----------



## nimboestrato (17 Set 2008 às 02:52)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



Rog disse:


> Trovoadas a oeste da Madeira... durante a noite ou manhã devo as ter por ca...



Lá vai a "Nau Rog" que terá  muito que contar.
Daqui a nada vai ser um fartar.
Nós por cá, ainda vamos ter que aguardar.
Já  embandeirar?
Esta "Dulce" será  desde já insular.
Se será "Continental"?
mesmo com tanto aceno,
com tanto  sinal ,
ainda quedo em tempo ameno,
em incerta e sinuosa  estrada,
que tanto me pode levar à trovoada,
como deixar-me descalço na calçada,
à espera de um Godot em pleno...
A Europa, quase toda,com tanto nordeste vai já bem fria.






[/URL][/IMG]

A Madeira irá inter-agir a esta agressão, invasão, que todo este  nordeste, dos Urales ao sudoeste da Ibéria , representa..
Do  Continente, falaremos amanhã, já com mais certezas.


----------



## Rog (17 Set 2008 às 07:03)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Bom dia,
Por aqui já chove, e ja ouvi algumas trovoadas.
Neste momento 14,4ºC
98%HR
1014hpa


----------



## stormy (17 Set 2008 às 10:21)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

esta é esquisita e meio subtropical
o freemeteo é q ja tirou mta agua a lisboa


----------



## vitamos (17 Set 2008 às 10:28)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Pela evolução dos modelos desde ontem não há dúvida que este sistema depressionário será quase na sua totalidade insular e parece-me a esta distância que não irá sobrar muito para território continental. 

Rog vai relatando  Para já fica a nota de uma depressão muito bonita de aspecto, sempre a afectar a Madeira durante largas horas... Será uma situação muito interessante para acompanhar (esperemos que sem estragos de maior...)


----------



## AnDré (17 Set 2008 às 10:40)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Alerta Amarelo para o arquipélago da Madeira:





Das 5h às 6h UTC caíram cerca de 12,8mm em Calheta - Madeira.


----------



## vitamos (17 Set 2008 às 10:40)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Já agora...

O estofex tem andado um pouco sensível demais nos últimos tempos... o que tenho achado estranho uma vez que eram uns senhores "que nunca se enganavam e  raramente tinham dúvidas..."

Mas cá vai para hoje:


----------



## AnDré (17 Set 2008 às 10:46)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



stormy disse:


> esta é esquisita e meio subtropical
> o freemeteo é q ja tirou mta agua a lisboa



Mas já chuviscou em algumas zonas de Lisboa, *stormy*.
Entre as 9h e as 10h a estação Geofísico registou 0,2mm e a da Baixa 0,1mm.






Aqui em Odivelas também pingou, mas coisa pouca.

*EDIT*
Volta a pingar!


----------



## mocha (17 Set 2008 às 10:57)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

pois, por aqui tambem ja começou a chover, a tal chuva molha todos


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Set 2008 às 11:13)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Por cá choveu apenas numa determinada área, que foi a minha escola  e foi pontualmente forte, quando saí e há medida que me afastava da escola, o chão ia ficando cada vez mais seco, apenas se viam umas pingas em cima dos carros.


----------



## Rog (17 Set 2008 às 11:30)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Bom dia,
Por aqui desde as 9h que não chove, apenas céu muito nublado
a precipitação durante a noite foi de 8,4mm
16,5ºC
94%HR
1013hpa

Pela imagem de sátelite, neste momento o grosso da precipitação cai ao lado da ilha


----------



## Rog (17 Set 2008 às 11:40)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Um time-lapse das nuvens pela manhã...


----------



## vitamos (17 Set 2008 às 11:43)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Pela run actual do GFS, continua a parecer possível a queda de mais chuva para a região de Lisboa hoje . Curiosamente em termos continentais acentua-se essa tendência das incursões de precipitação nos próximos dias se darem pela zona centro e essencialmente pela capital...

Quanto ás quantidades de precipitação no território variam muito significativamente de run para run... e acho que é ainda muito difícil tentar prever algo...

Na Madeira tudo na mesma... aí sim se esperam precipitações abundantes


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Set 2008 às 11:44)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Boa foto e time-lapse  Rog.

E a festa começou  a depressão está garantida e confinada há Madeira e Açores


----------



## *Dave* (17 Set 2008 às 11:46)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Penso que existe alguma probabilidade de chegar a Portugal Continental...


----------



## AnDré (17 Set 2008 às 11:51)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



vitamos disse:


> Pela run actual do GFS, continua a parecer possível a queda de mais chuva para a região de Lisboa hoje . Curiosamente em termos continentais acentua-se essa tendência das incursões de precipitação nos próximos dias se darem pela zona centro e essencialmente pela capital...



Por aqui nos arredores de Lisboa, o céu está assim:





Mas sem precipitação.


----------



## Rog (17 Set 2008 às 11:55)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



*Dave* disse:


> Penso que existe alguma probabilidade de chegar a Portugal Continental...



Boas Dave,
Não convém colocar imagens directamente da fonte, visto estas estarem continuamente a serem actualizadas. Podes sempre recorrer a algum site de alojamento de imagens como o http://imageshack.us/ . 
(Se possível, edita a mensagem e coloca os modelos recorrendo a um alojamento de imagens..)


----------



## stormy (17 Set 2008 às 12:04)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



vitamos disse:


> Pela evolução dos modelos desde ontem não há dúvida que este sistema depressionário será quase na sua totalidade insular e parece-me a esta distância que não irá sobrar muito para território continental.
> 
> Rog vai relatando  Para já fica a nota de uma depressão muito bonita de aspecto, sempre a afectar a Madeira durante largas horas... Será uma situação muito interessante para acompanhar (esperemos que sem estragos de maior...)



mas q raio é isto....ela ja nos esta a afectar ja existem bandas nublosas a aproximar o fluxo virou p SO ja pingou....


----------



## Gilmet (17 Set 2008 às 12:23)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Muito Bonito, o TimeLapse, *Rog*!!


Por cá, durante a manhã, já caíram *2,1mm* (Não pensei que chovesse tanto)

A Máxima até agora foi de, apenas, *19,2ºC*

Neste momento tenho *18,8ºC* (A diferença entre a LaCrosse (antiga) e a Oregon (nova) é abismal! A LaCrosse marca 21,1ºC enquanto que a Oregon marca esta temperatura... 18,8ºC)


Humidade a 89%
Pressão a 1011 hPa
Vento a 12,2 km/hd e SSO (202º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 17,0ºC


----------



## vitamos (17 Set 2008 às 14:01)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



stormy disse:


> mas q raio é isto....ela ja nos esta a afectar ja existem bandas nublosas a aproximar o fluxo virou p SO ja pingou....



Sim já afectou... mas tal como outras depressões que atingiram o nosso território ela irá sofrer "rotação" para voltarem a passar sucessivas bandas leves até se aproximar, uma vez que ela irá estar estacionada sobre a Madeira! Isto conversa mal amanhada de alguém que é um mero leigo em aprendizagem destas coisas. Mas certamente que alguém mais familiarizado com a mecânica destes fenómenos poderá dar uma explicação mais consistente!


----------



## ecobcg (17 Set 2008 às 14:07)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Boa tarde,

No seguimento deste sistema, a previsão aqui para Lagoa é:




Tendo em conta que normalmente o Freemeteo "exagera" sempre um pouco, poderemos acabar por não ter nada disto aqui!!!

Vou esperar para ver. Para já as prespectivas são animadoras. Ainda para mais que no Sábado o tempo estará melhor do que nas primeiras previsões


----------



## Gilmet (17 Set 2008 às 14:25)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

O céu está a abrir... e já levo *21,2ºC* (Vamos lá ver se não bato a máxima mais baixa do mês, de 21,4ºC)

Humidade a 67%
Pressão a 1010 hPa
Vento a 13,0 km/h de SE (135º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 15,0ºC


O Freemeteo apresenta um Meteograma animador...


----------



## miguel (17 Set 2008 às 14:40)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

A depressão vai ficar estancada mesmo a nossa frente por dias e dias que lindo!!!ao tempo que isto não acontecia   aguaceiros e trovoadas por muitos dias seguidos uns vão ter mais sorte que outros mas é sempre assim...


----------



## *Dave* (17 Set 2008 às 14:58)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



Rog disse:


> Boas Dave,
> Não convém colocar imagens directamente da fonte, visto estas estarem continuamente a serem actualizadas. Podes sempre recorrer a algum site de alojamento de imagens como o http://imageshack.us/ .
> (Se possível, edita a mensagem e coloca os modelos recorrendo a um alojamento de imagens..)




OK. Assim farei


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Set 2008 às 15:48)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Por cá, a mínima foi de *16,1 ºC* e só choveu durante a madrugada.
Agora o céu começa a abrir, o vento sopra fraco de Oeste e a temperatura sobe calmamente.


Precipitação de hoje, até agora: *0,4 mm*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Set 2008 às 16:40)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

A máxima foi de *24,3 ºC* e a tarde continua muito nublada.
O céu encobriu novamente e a temperatura desceu aos *22,1 ºC*.


----------



## stormy (17 Set 2008 às 16:51)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

os perigos deste sistema sao as trovoadas isto pq é dificil sabemos ao certo onde "caem" e com q intensidade.
sera q se vai repetir o 18 de fevereiro???
o sistema é um bebe e esta a começar a andar so falta ver onde vai parar e isso só nas prox 24 a 48 horas.
mas ele promete..á isso promete


----------



## miguel (17 Set 2008 às 17:11)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Muito fixe...








Já faltou mais


----------



## Chasing Thunder (17 Set 2008 às 18:35)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



miguel disse:


> Muito fixe...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Isso é que era muito fixe, adorava que viesse mais para o interior ai então é que era


----------



## Rog (17 Set 2008 às 18:39)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

A passagem desta frente soube a muito pouco, precipitação apenas entre as 5h e as 8h da manhã com algumas trovoadas ao longe, com um resto de dia de céu nublado mas sem qualquer aguaceiro. 

Os modelos falharam, e o GFS meteu os pés pelas mãos ao prever precipitação forte ao longo de todo o dia. Restantes modelos idem.

A parte mais activa da frente passou ao largo da ilha, a norte da Madeira ao início da manhã.

Mas o aspecto pela manhã enganava muito.. até ao IM que colocou a Madeira em alerta amarelo desde as 0h até às 15h.. apenas a Calheta registou ao início da manhã chuva acima de 10mm por hora.

Mas esta foi a primeira de várias runs.. esperemos que outras tragam melhor...

Ontem com nuvens mais descaracterizadas ainda obtive acima de 14mm... hoje com a imponência de uma frente "meia activa"... 8,5mm


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Set 2008 às 18:40)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



stormy disse:


> os perigos deste sistema sao as trovoadas isto pq é dificil sabemos ao certo onde "caem" e com q intensidade.
> sera q se vai repetir o 18 de fevereiro???
> o sistema é um bebe e esta a começar a andar so falta ver onde vai parar e isso só nas prox 24 a 48 horas.
> mas ele promete..á isso promete



Promete se fores Açoreano ou Madeirense


----------



## Gilmet (17 Set 2008 às 19:02)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

As núvens baixas desapareceram, e, agora restam algumas nuvens altas, mas em maior quantidade a Norte e a Oeste...

A temperatura máxima subiu aos *21,5ºC*
Neste momento tenho 20,3ºC

Humidade a 69%
Pressão a 1010 hPa
Vento a 6,5 km/h a O (270º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 14,5ºC


Última imagem de satélite... começam-se a formar algumas pequenas células no Oceano... vamos lá ver se não passam todas ao lado


----------



## stormy (17 Set 2008 às 19:06)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



Chasing Thunder disse:


> Isso é que era muito fixe, adorava que viesse mais para o interior ai então é que era



nunca se sabe..nao se lembram do 18 de fev tb nao foi previsto tal exorbitancia mas aconteceu.


----------



## stormy (17 Set 2008 às 19:09)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



Mário Barros disse:


> Promete se fores Açoreano ou Madeirense



digo-te o erro do GFS é um bom prenuncio para nós do contnent e os açoreanos q se contentem com vento pq chuva teem-na demais


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Set 2008 às 19:10)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



stormy disse:


> nunca se sabe..nao se lembram do 18 de fev tb nao foi previsto tal exorbitancia mas aconteceu.



Sim, mas nessa altura os modelos não andavam a delirar como tem andado até então, e não tinhamos apenas uma depressão tinhamos 2, para além do AA estar bastante afastado de nós, pois encontrava-se por cima da Escandinávia.

Já não peço um 18 de Fevereiro mas sim 18 mm, mas cheira-me que nem 8.


----------



## TaviraMan (17 Set 2008 às 19:11)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Boa Tarde

Por aqui, céu muito nublado por nuvens altas. Estão 22ºC e vento fraco de Sudoeste.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (17 Set 2008 às 19:13)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



stormy disse:


> nunca se sabe..nao se lembram do 18 de fev tb nao foi previsto tal exorbitancia mas aconteceu.




Tens razão Stromy esse dia foi a bombar tirando a parte em que fez estragos


----------



## stormy (17 Set 2008 às 19:16)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

a nossa dulce esta a desenvolver uma tentaçao de fechar a sua circulaçao se tivessemos condiçoes um pouco melhores teriamos talvez uma subtropical depression. era tao bom


----------



## Rog (17 Set 2008 às 19:22)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



			
				amarusp disse:
			
		

>


Boas amarusp,
 tenta utilizar um outro alojamento de imagens para não teres problemas, como por exemplo o http://imageshack.us/ .


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Set 2008 às 19:25)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Já tive mais optimista, acho que cheira a fiasco, espero estar enganado mas numa run mete 66 mm, como na outra mete 4 mm, resumindo e concluindo acho que vai ficar tudo ao lado, pelo menos aqui na minha zona.


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Set 2008 às 19:30)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



algarvio1980 disse:


> Já tive mais optimista, acho que cheira a fiasco, espero estar enganado mas numa run mete 66 mm, como na outra mete 4 mm, resumindo e concluindo acho que vai ficar tudo ao lado, pelo menos aqui na minha zona.



Ora cá está, sem tirar nem por  é a maluqueira modelistica tanto vamos poder ter 800 mm como 0 mm é o que calhar, mas acredito mais no 0 que noutra coisa qualquer.

Mais uma semanita ou duas e os modelos entram nos eixos.


----------



## camrov8 (17 Set 2008 às 19:33)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

boas sou novo por cá, 
acho estranho não citarem o lightning wizard, não sei onde arranja os mapas pas tem sido certeiro


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Set 2008 às 19:40)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



camrov8 disse:


> boas sou novo por cá,
> acho estranho não citarem o lightning wizard, não sei onde arranja os mapas pas tem sido certeiro



Bem vindo camrov8.

Nós costumamos utilizar mais o Wetterzentrale, ECM, GFS entre outros.


----------



## camrov8 (17 Set 2008 às 19:47)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

ok,
eles dão bom cape para o interior centro e norte até as 3 da tarde para amanhã as 6 já estava dissipado, mas volta na sexta


----------



## AnDré (17 Set 2008 às 21:01)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Ao largo da grande Lisboa vai passando a primeira célula com alguma precipitação:


----------



## AnDré (17 Set 2008 às 21:06)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

TROVOADA A OESTE!!

Vá lá pessoa, toca a acordar!!


----------



## Gilmet (17 Set 2008 às 21:08)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



AnDré disse:


> TROVOADA A OESTE!!
> 
> Vá lá pessoa, toca a acordar!!



 Excelente notícia!

Vamos todos para a Janela...


Neste momento 18,4ºC


----------



## squidward (17 Set 2008 às 21:09)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



AnDré disse:


> TROVOADA A OESTE!!
> 
> Vá lá pessoa, toca a acordar!!



será que ainda vou apanhar alguma coisita?


----------



## miguel (17 Set 2008 às 21:14)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Hoje, amanha e sexta não esperem ter nada aqui em terra apenas no mar como esta de agora...quem conseguir ver clarões ao longe já é um sortudo  mas claro queria estar redondamente enganado


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Set 2008 às 21:15)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



AnDré disse:


> TROVOADA A OESTE!!
> 
> Vá lá pessoa, toca a acordar!!



Não vejo nada, estou inserido no Vale do Tejo, a apenas 22 m de altitude.
Tentei ver, mas não consegui ver nada, para além de que o céu está pouco nublado por aqui, no extremo Leste do distrito.


----------



## camrov8 (17 Set 2008 às 21:47)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

pelo menos hoje e talvez amanhã não se passe nada cá por cima depois vamos lá ver


----------



## Gilmet (17 Set 2008 às 22:10)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Bem... ainda estive uns 15 minutos á janela, a postos... (sempre com a máquina fotográfica), mas não vislumbrei qualquer descarga eléctrica...

O André esteve no local certo à hora certa...






Neste momento tenho 17,5ºC


----------



## Brunomc (17 Set 2008 às 22:11)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

alguma precipitação a Oeste..tb ja houve uma descarga positiva


----------



## Thomar (17 Set 2008 às 22:50)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Bem pessoal, já está a sair a run das 18h GFS (até às 60 horas para já no site http://www.meteociel.fr/), e há primeira vista a Dulce vem para ficar.


----------



## Agreste (17 Set 2008 às 23:19)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Não sei se serão só núvens altas mas quere-me parecer que ainda vai chover esta noite... As imagens do sat24 parecem ser animadoras.


----------



## Rog (17 Set 2008 às 23:37)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Boa noite,
Por aqui ceu limpo
a temperatura desce gradualmente e ja vai nos 14,5ºC
1013hpa

max 18,7ºC
min 14,2ºC
prec 8,5mm


----------



## Rog (18 Set 2008 às 00:24)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*


----------



## AnDré (18 Set 2008 às 00:30)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



Gilmet disse:


> Bem... ainda estive uns 15 minutos á janela, a postos... (sempre com a máquina fotográfica), mas não vislumbrei qualquer descarga eléctrica...
> 
> O André esteve no local certo à hora certa...



Opá, foram mesmo só 2 clarões.
Quando vi o primeiro ainda pensei que estava a sonhar. Entretanto o segundo foi mesmo um grande clarão no horizonte. Foi aí que dei o alerta.
Entretanto voltei para a janela de arma em ponho, mas não vi mais nada...

Por agora céu praticamente encoberto.
Vento fraco de SO e 18,8ºC.


----------



## psm (18 Set 2008 às 00:37)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

boa noite, céu encoberto,vento fraco e 66% de humidade relativa e um forte cheiro a maresia ( devido á maresia, a proveniencia do vento  será de sul).


----------



## nimboestrato (18 Set 2008 às 06:06)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Bons dias.
Por aqui, as primeiras precipitações desta "Dulce" acabam de ser registadas.
No último quarto de hora um bom aguaceiro (1,8 mm) acaba de nos visitar com um pouco de surpresa , ou talvez não:






[/URL] 

[/IMG]

E já se sabe como  as precipitações neste tipo de sistemas depressionários acabam por ser muito "imprevisíveis".Veja-se o fiasco do GFS na previsão de precipitação para a Madeira.E para apenas  6, 12 horas.
Preparem-se para os contínuos "mete e retira" de quantidades apreciáveis de precipitação para os próximos dias pelos modelos.
Preparem-se para muitas desilusões ,mas também preparem-se porque poderá  haver algumas surpresas.
Ainda assim, se nada vos tocar num dia haja esperança para o seguinte, uma vez que a disposição favorável das peças (potente Anticiclone Britânico/Escandinavo e depressão no seu bordo sudoeste) parece estacionária para uns prolongados dias.
E as contas far-se-ão sempre no fim.
E amanhã não será a véspera desse dia.


----------



## Gilmet (18 Set 2008 às 07:12)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Bom Dia!

Por cá, uma noite de céu encoberto, com nevoeiro na Serra, mas sem chuva...

A temperatura mínima foi alta, com *16,5ºC*, ás 5:43

Neste momento tenho 17,1ºC
Humidade a 97%
Pressão a 1012 hPa
Vento a 0,0 km/h, com um máximo de apenas 6,5 km/h
Ponto de Orvalho nos 16,6ºC


Para hoje espera-se um dia quente, e abafado..., mas a partir de Sábado, parece que nunca mais para...


----------



## Chuvento (18 Set 2008 às 08:05)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

É caso para dizer que nunca mais é sábado, eh eh eh :


----------



## nimboestrato (18 Set 2008 às 08:33)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Aviso Meteorológico nº 284/2008

-Devido a uma depressão complexa  centrada a oeste do Continente  e ao desenvolvimento de células convectivas nas ultimas horas a sudoeste da região de Lisboa, emite-se:
para dos distritos de Lisboa e Setúbal
Aviso Amarelo para 
PRECIPITAÇÃO  
No período  entre as 10 UTC   e as 13 UTC,
aguaceiros , localmente fortes.

......
Eu não dizia:   começam as surpresas.


----------



## Snifa (18 Set 2008 às 09:17)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



nimboestrato disse:


> Aviso Meteorológico nº 284/2008
> 
> -Devido a uma depressão complexa  centrada a oeste do Continente  e ao desenvolvimento de células convectivas nas ultimas horas a sudoeste da região de Lisboa, emite-se:
> para dos distritos de Lisboa e Setúbal
> ...



Sinceramente não estou a ver essas células convectivas que justifiquem o alerta.....pelo satélite vejo sim células fortes mais  a sul do Algarve e que segundo o movimento irão entrar pelo sw de Espanha e possivelmente parte do Algarve, agora Lisboa e Setúbal??A que propósito? Mas posso estar enganado claro! Aguardemos pelos desenvolvimentos.


----------



## jpmartins (18 Set 2008 às 09:21)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Bom dia
Por aqui o sistema depressionário «Dulce» também já deixou alguns pingos, mas nada que ainda fizesse o pluviómetro disparar.
Temp. actual 17.3ºC HR 83%
Temp. min. 16.0ºC


----------



## MSantos (18 Set 2008 às 09:37)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Bom dia

Por aqui o céu está encoberto, mas ainda não choveu e o vento é quase nulo. 
Fico à espera de desenvolvimentos


----------



## nimboestrato (18 Set 2008 às 09:51)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



Snifa disse:


> Sinceramente não estou a ver essas células convectivas que justifiquem o alerta...



Pois eu também não .Mas estou em crer que, com os dados e com os saberes que nós não dominamos, ele (o IM), não emitiria um aviso despropositado.
Resta ver quão fertil será o dia em surpresas ,ou nem por isso...


----------



## Snifa (18 Set 2008 às 09:54)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Cai neste  neste momento no Porto um aguaceiro um com gotas muito grossas!


----------



## Snifa (18 Set 2008 às 09:58)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



nimboestrato disse:


> Pois eu também não .Mas estou em crer que, com os dados e com os saberes que nós não dominamos, ele (o IM), não emitiria um aviso despropositado.
> Resta ver quão fertil será o dia em surpresas ,ou nem por isso...




pelo que vejo no satélite parece-me despropositado à semelhança de outros alertas do IM 

Entre as 10 00 e 13:00 ? 

Aguardemos....


----------



## mocha (18 Set 2008 às 10:36)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

bom dia a todos, por aqui ceu muito nublado, a pouco levei com umas poucas pingas, mas bem grossas, sigo com 19ºC


----------



## AnDré (18 Set 2008 às 10:41)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



nimboestrato disse:


> Aviso Meteorológico nº 284/2008
> 
> -Devido a uma depressão complexa  centrada a oeste do Continente  e ao desenvolvimento de células convectivas nas ultimas horas a sudoeste da região de Lisboa, emite-se:
> para dos distritos de Lisboa e Setúbal
> ...



Dá a ideia de que o alerta foi lançado devido a estas células em desenvolvimento, que aparentemente já se esfumaram.




Agora é na região do Minho que as coisas andam animadas:




Ultima imagem do Radar:




Como já foi dito, a "Dulce" é um tipo de sistema depressionário imprevisível.
Provavelmente será um tudo ali e um nada acolá.


----------



## vitamos (18 Set 2008 às 10:43)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Bom dia!

Sinceramente, começou o nowcasting total! Digo isto porque a situação está totalmente imprevisível com instabilidade associada à depressão a querer surpreender. E mesmo um leigo total achará estranho olhar para o céu hoje... Nuvens altas, misturadas com nuvens baixas e algumas linhas bem negras... A Dulce parece ser uma "bomba surpresa". Desta vez acho que vamos ter motivos para um acompanhamento bem atento


----------



## Vince (18 Set 2008 às 11:11)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



AnDré disse:


> Dá a ideia de que o alerta foi lançado devido a estas células em desenvolvimento, que aparentemente já se esfumaram.



Boas,
Sim, estive a olhar para as animações que o nimbostratos pôs das 4 da manhã e parece-me também que foi por causa disso. Não se esquecam que Lisboa e Setubal são duas áreas urbanas vulneráveis, e afinal, é apenas um aviso amarelo. Se se confirmam células mais agressivas passa a laranja, se não se confirma retira-se. Tudo normal, só peca por defeito, o sotavento algarvio também devia estar.


----------



## Rog (18 Set 2008 às 11:16)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

A Madeira volta a estar em alerta amarelo para precipitação forte para o fim da tarde e manhã.
Imagem de satélite das 10h






Hoje registei aqui uma mínima relativamente baixa para este mês 12,8ºC
Sigo com 17,4ºC
1013hpa
93%HR


----------



## Gerofil (18 Set 2008 às 11:18)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

*ALERTA AMARELO*
(das 10:00 de 18 de Setembro às 20:00 de 20 de Setembro)​
*Incêndios florestais​*
De acordo com a previsão do Instituto de Meteorologia, o estado do tempo para os próximos dias, no território de Portugal Continental, caracterizar-se-á por:

*5.ª e 6.ª feira - 18 e 19 de Setembro: *Subida gradual da temperatura máxima e mínima, podendo a mínima atingir valores perto dos 18ºC e a máxima rondar os 30ºC; Vento fraco de quadrante Sul; Inversão de temperatura acima dos 800m; 
*Para 6ªFeira:* aguaceiros fracos no Litoral das regiões do Sul.
*Sábado - 20 de Setembro: *Aguaceiros em todo o território; Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada;Subida da temperatura mínima; Descida da temperatura máxima; Inversão de temperatura acima dos 800m; Vento fraco de quadrante Sul.

SNBPC


----------



## stormy (18 Set 2008 às 12:06)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

eu sabias q esta n era normal ela e perigosa...
tende para warm core eu n sei mas ... talvez tenda para subtropical ...eu n sei mas vai ser uma boa porrada aonde tb n sei


----------



## psm (18 Set 2008 às 12:10)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



stormy disse:


> eu sabias q esta n era normal ela e perigosa...
> tende para warm core eu n sei mas ... talvez tenda para subtropical ...eu n sei mas vai ser uma boa porrada aonde tb n sei





Tens que definir o que é, pois o que estás a escrever é vago e confuso, e quem venha ao forum não percebe o que escreveste, e o que estás a explicar.
E esta situação não é mais do que uma cut off normal!


----------



## Gilmet (18 Set 2008 às 12:15)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Boa Tarde!

A manhã tem sido de céu encoberto, mas nem uma pinga caiu... agora, muitos cumulus e alguns cumulus congestus... O céu está a abrir...
A temperaura já chegou aos 20,6ºC, mas agora está nos 20,1ºC

Humidade a 77%
Pressão a 1015 hPa
Vento a 13,0 km/h de NO (338º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 16,2ºC


O IM retirou os alertas...

Última imagem de satélite:






A previsão mudou um pouco... bastante chuva foi retirada, e também algum calor, para hoje, ainda que o preveja para os próximos dias


----------



## Redfish (18 Set 2008 às 12:39)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

A ultima Run do GFS já coloca mais chuva no continente , pelo menos para Domingo e durante a proxima semana...


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Set 2008 às 12:40)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



Redfish disse:


> A ultima Run do GFS já coloca mais chuva no continente , pelo menos para Domingo...



Sim, tem estado a adiar a adiar vamos lá ver para quando é que ela é descarregada


----------



## jpmartins (18 Set 2008 às 12:41)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Até ao momento tudo muito calmo, ceu pouco nublado.
Como já foi referido e bem, este tipo de depressões necessitam de um acompanhamento atento, porque as situações de alerta surgem rápidamente e não são generalizadas, são locais específicos por onde os tanques passam
Espero que sobre alguma coisita para aqui.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (18 Set 2008 às 12:47)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

V.R.S.A

Tudo muito calmo por aqui , mas o ceu começa a escurecer bastante... e vendo o radar Loule e o Satelite parece que vem FESTA DA GROSSA  

Venha ela...


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Set 2008 às 12:50)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Por aqui, céu nublado com abertas, o grosso da precipitação está todo a sul do Algarve, em direcção à Espanha, penso que a zona de VRSA ainda pode ver alguma coisa, aqui não acredito se tivesse de sul vinha direitinho, mas vem de sudoeste passa tudo ao lado.


----------



## Teles (18 Set 2008 às 12:50)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Bom dia ,por aqui ja chove aguaceiros bem grossos, mas o sol a espreitar ente as nuvens


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Set 2008 às 12:55)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Está mais a sul do que o previsto, vamos lá ver até onde vai.


----------



## squidward (18 Set 2008 às 13:11)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

por aqui o sol já brilha....que tédio!!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (18 Set 2008 às 13:25)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Malta... Ja viram a imagem de satelite das 12 utc??


Ja estou a esfregar as maos...   http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/satelite/

Esta em pleno desenvolvimento


----------



## Snifa (18 Set 2008 às 13:32)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



			
				]ToRnAdO[;85853 disse:
			
		

> Malta... Ja viram a imagem de satelite das 12 utc??
> 
> 
> Ja estou a esfregar as maos...   http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/satelite/
> ...




sim, de facto existe um desenvolvimento importante a sul do Algarve, penso que será a parte mais central/oriental a "apanhar" com ele. Era muito mais lógico um alerta amarelo para o Algarve do que para Lisboa/Setubal ( que entretanto já foi obviamente retirado), Também se nota desenvolvimento na parte ocidental do Algarve  e interior do Alentejo mas mais isolado.Vamos ver como a situação evolui ao longo da tarde.


----------



## Vince (18 Set 2008 às 13:35)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



			
				]ToRnAdO[;85853 disse:
			
		

> Malta... Ja viram a imagem de satelite das 12 utc??
> 
> 
> Ja estou a esfregar as maos...   http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/satelite/
> ...



Parece-me muita parra e pouca uva. Aparentemente não há qualquer actividade eléctrica para esses lados, a útima descarga, isolada, já foi há umas 2 horas.


----------



## camrov8 (18 Set 2008 às 13:36)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

é verdade há uma massa em aproximação de Vila Real de Santo António,
cá por cima estão a formar-se cumulos nas serranias mas como na maioria das vezes devem dissipar com o passar do tempo


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (18 Set 2008 às 13:40)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



Vince disse:


> Parece-me muita parra e pouca uva. Aparentemente não há qualquer actividade eléctrica para esses lados, a útima descarga, isolada, já foi há umas 2 horas.



Sim estive tambem a verificar descargas electricas na zona e de facto não houve nenhuma.. embora 'aquilo' ainda esteja a reforçar-se de energia...

Mas segundo o radar Loule, a chuva tem-se intensificado o que poderá naqueles nucleos mais alaranjados do radar começar a qualquer momento algumas descargas... ver como se comporta á chegada a terra...


----------



## Seavoices (18 Set 2008 às 14:32)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



			
				]ToRnAdO[;85857 disse:
			
		

> Sim estive tambem a verificar descargas electricas na zona e de facto não houve nenhuma.. embora 'aquilo' ainda esteja a reforçar-se de energia...
> 
> Mas segundo o radar Loule, a chuva tem-se intensificado o que poderá naqueles nucleos mais alaranjados do radar começar a qualquer momento algumas descargas... ver como se comporta á chegada a terra...



Ela passará toda ao lado do continente, inclusívamente do Algarve. Essa massa irá se itensificar apenas dentro da península e irá, durante a tarde, criar problemas nessa zona, com forte precipitação e provavelmente granizo

Para o Algarve, nada mais haverá do que umas meras gotas.


----------



## storm (18 Set 2008 às 14:43)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Tudo muito calmo por aqui, Sol (28ºC), algumas nuvens e nada maiss


----------



## vitamos (18 Set 2008 às 14:54)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Muito calor e o céu, após limpar, voltou a carregar-se de cumulus... a ver vamos...


----------



## Rog (18 Set 2008 às 15:10)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Olhando para as últimas imagens de satélite, parece que terei animação ao fim da tarde.






estimativa de precipitação por satélite






Por agora 18,2ºC
89%HR
1013hpa

max 19,4ºC
min 12,8ºC


----------



## jpmartins (18 Set 2008 às 15:27)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Boa tarde,
Por aqui o horizonte Este está mto nublado por cumulus e alguns deles são congestus.
Temp. 25.4ºC


----------



## Gilmet (18 Set 2008 às 15:54)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

O Sol brilha, apesar do céu a+resentar muita neblusidade alta, especialmente a Sul e a Oeste

A temperatura está nos 21,8ºC, após ter chegado aos *23,1ºC*, máxima do dia!

Humidade a 62%
Pressão a 1015 hPa
Vento a 20,5 km/h de SSO (202º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 14,0ºC


Daqui a pouco tempo, o céu estará encoberto...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (18 Set 2008 às 16:35)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Nem uma pinga...tudo ao lado como tem sido habitual...


----------



## MSantos (18 Set 2008 às 16:59)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

O céu está a ficar encoberto e continua a não haver vento por aqui.


----------



## Rog (18 Set 2008 às 17:06)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Por aqui acaba de dar um pequeno aguaceiro que rendeu 0,7mm
durante a noite derá cá chegar a parte mais activa





17,7ºC
94%HR
1012hpa


----------



## LuisFilipe (18 Set 2008 às 17:15)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Pessoal será que a tempestade Dulce vai afectar muito a beira Litoral? 

É que eu faço bodyboard e tinha feito planos de ir surfar com uns amigos no sabado e no domingo, para a zona da figueira da foz/ quiaios.

Será que é perigoso estar no mar durante estes dias?


----------



## Dan (18 Set 2008 às 17:24)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Para além duns cumulus que vão tapando o sol de vez em quando, começam a surgir a sul umas nuvens já com algum desenvolvimento vertical.

24,0ºC por agora.


----------



## AnDré (18 Set 2008 às 17:30)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



LuisFilipe disse:


> Pessoal será que a tempestade Dulce vai afectar muito a beira Litoral?
> 
> É que eu faço bodyboard e tinha feito planos de ir surfar com uns amigos no sabado e no domingo, para a zona da figueira da foz/ quiaios.
> 
> Será que é perigoso estar no mar durante estes dias?



Não se trata propriamente de uma tempestade, mas de uma situação de instabilidade mais ao nível local do que propriamente regional ou ao nível do continente.
Para o fim-de-semana estão previstos aguaceiros e trovoadas, que tanto podem cair na Figueira da Foz, como em Coimbra, ou 2 quilómetros ao lado.

O vento será em geral fraco de sul, e o mar estará calmo.
O windguru não prevê que hajam ondas com uma altura superior a 1,5m na zona da Figueira.


----------



## Agreste (18 Set 2008 às 17:38)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

A configuração e a localização deste centro relativo de baixas pressões, são boas para se verificar o fenómeno que nós aqui no fórum mais gostamos que são as trovodas. 

Não existe nenhuma tempestade nem se prevê a ocorrência de qualquer fenómeno extraodinário, o que também é bom...


----------



## LuisFilipe (18 Set 2008 às 17:40)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Os aguaceiros nao sao problema para nos pois temos fatos e nao sentimos frio, o pior é a trovoada, se cai um raio no mar conosco no mar axo ke morremos todos ali nao? 

Quanto ao estado do mar, vai tar bom, pq apesar do swell nao ser muito alto, a vaga é elevada, logo costuma dar umas 

Agora, é seguro andarmos no mar durante o fim de semana? Ou com estas trovoadas é arriscado? O que nos pode acontecer?


----------



## Gilmet (18 Set 2008 às 17:40)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

O céu está encoberto, neste momento..., e a temperatura está nos 20,2ºC


Parece que o Concelho de Montalegre tem estado "a bombar"... embora todas as descargas no nosso território tenham ocorrido entre as 13h e as 14h de hoje





Aqui fica, para mais tarde recordar... este belo cenário na previsão do IM patra Sábado


----------



## Agreste (18 Set 2008 às 17:49)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



LuisFilipe disse:


> Os aguaceiros nao sao problema para nos pois temos fatos e nao sentimos frio, o pior é a trovoada, se cai um raio no mar conosco no mar axo ke morremos todos ali nao?
> 
> Quanto ao estado do mar, vai tar bom, pq apesar do swell nao ser muito alto, a vaga é elevada, logo costuma dar umas
> 
> Agora, é seguro andarmos no mar durante o fim de semana? Ou com estas trovoadas é arriscado? O que nos pode acontecer?



Simplesmente tomar precauções. Eu trabalho em electricidade e se estiver a trovejar não deve ser boa ideia ir arranjar o pára-raios. 

O fenómeno não é geral, poderá haver sítios com bom tempo e nos arredores estar a passar um aguaceiro com trovoadas. Neste momento por exemplo podias estar na praia.



Não sei se estou a repetir o André, mas fica postado na mesma...


----------



## Snifa (18 Set 2008 às 17:53)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



Gilmet disse:


> O céu está encoberto, neste momento..., e a temperatura está nos 20,2ºC
> 
> 
> Parece que o Concelho de Montalegre tem estado "a bombar"... embora todas as descargas no nosso território tenham ocorrido entre as 13h e as 14h de hoje
> ...




 Então isto significará um *ALERTA VERMELHO* 

Acredito que lá mais para Sábado , Domingo e parte da próxima semana iremos ter as trovoadas e aguaceiros!


----------



## psm (18 Set 2008 às 17:54)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Quanto às condições de fazer body board são más pois o mar estará flat tal como poderás comprovar olhando pelas camaras do beach cam(praia grande). Estas condições irão até ao fim de semana.
Ou então vais para o mar e está um imenso croud, e não apanhas nenhuma onda(não é ser pessimista é ser realista)


----------



## LuisFilipe (18 Set 2008 às 17:59)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Nao amigo, cada praia funciona com sweels, ventos, vagas, e fundos diferentes.

Conheço praias que pode estar sweel de 0,5m e uma boa vaga e dao boas ondas, como outras que está flat. Como tambem há praias que so funcionam com as marés vivas. Cada praia é uma praia... depende muito dos fundos e nao só.


----------



## psm (18 Set 2008 às 18:05)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



LuisFilipe disse:


> Nao amigo, cada praia funciona com sweels, ventos, vagas, e fundos diferentes.
> 
> Conheço praias que pode estar sweel de 0,5m e uma boa vaga e dao boas ondas, como outras que está flat. Como tambem há praias que so funcionam com as marés vivas. Cada praia é uma praia... depende muito dos fundos e nao só.





Sim, mas nas condições que vão estar o mar vai estar flat, e á um pormenor no teu post: o que é que entendes por marés vivas? Eu estava a referir no meu post ao que estou a ver no beach cam, e como podes ver só o guincho é que tem alguma ondulação e mole, e é o guincho.


----------



## AnDré (18 Set 2008 às 18:05)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



Snifa disse:


> Então isto significará um *ALERTA VERMELHO*


Nada indica que será algo a esse nível.
Poderão ocorrer aguaceiros localmente fortes, mas não ao ponto de vermos o país pintado de vermelho. 
Não deverão haver mais do que alertas amarelos.


Nas regiões do interior norte e centro estão a desenvolver-se algumas células!






Por Lisboa, apenas nuvens altas e médias. Nada de muito relevante.


----------



## LuisFilipe (18 Set 2008 às 18:06)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

O meu unico problema é levar com um raio na zona do mar onde estamos a surfar. mas axo que isso é mto pouco provavel acontecer, mas....


----------



## LuisFilipe (18 Set 2008 às 18:10)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



psm disse:


> Sim, mas nas condições que vão estar o mar vai estar flat, e á um pormenor no teu post: o que é que entendes por marés vivas? Eu estava a referir no meu post ao que estou a ver no beach cam, e como podes ver só o guincho é que tem alguma ondulação e mole, e é o guincho.



Epa quando falei em marés vivas, tavame a referir aqueles dias em que a ondulaçao está entra 3, 4 ou mais metros. 

Por exemplo na praia  da Murtinheira que é para onde estou a pensar ir, dá ondas do tamanho que estiver o swell, é certinho. 
ora se para sabado e domingo o Windguru prevê sweel de 1m e uma vaga de onda elevada( mto importante) , na murtinheira dará ondas de 1m a arranhar o 1,5m  Achas más condiçoes para o body? eu nao..


----------



## psm (18 Set 2008 às 18:31)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



LuisFilipe disse:


> Epa quando falei em marés vivas, tavame a referir aqueles dias em que a ondulaçao está entra 3, 4 ou mais metros.
> 
> Por exemplo na praia  da Murtinheira que é para onde estou a pensar ir, dá ondas do tamanho que estiver o swell, é certinho.
> ora se para sabado e domingo o Windguru prevê sweel de 1m e uma vaga de onda elevada( mto importante) , na murtinheira dará ondas de 1m a arranhar o 1,5m  Achas más condiçoes para o body? eu nao..



Tens que ir ao topico acerca de marés vivas.
Está lá a explicação feita por mim mas está com melhor explicação feita pelo nimbo estrato; e o wind guro vai buscar a modelagem ao fnmoc e configura, e isso tem margem de erro e é pela minha experiencia de situações passadas é que afirmei.


----------



## amarusp (18 Set 2008 às 18:41)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Um aguaceiro cai neste momento em Loriga e já dura à 20 minutos. O pluviometro do meu colega marca 7,87mm.


----------



## *Dave* (18 Set 2008 às 18:47)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Parece que chove em todo o lado menos aqui  e pelos vistos não está ara pressas... ai ai


----------



## Perfect Storm (18 Set 2008 às 18:55)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Boas. Estou do coimbra. Temp no carro de 26 e um ambiente muito abafado. Durante a tarde surgiram alguns cúmulos nimbos ameaçadores.


----------



## DRC (18 Set 2008 às 18:59)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

A partir de Sábado e pelo menos até 3ª feira prevê-se a ocorrência de aguaceiros e trovoadas bastante localizados. O vento soprará em geral moderado. Prevê-se uma pequena descida da temperatura máxima no domingo.


----------



## psm (18 Set 2008 às 19:41)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

No Estoril uma prova do anunciar das condições de instabilidade, está o céu parcialmente nublado por autocumulos lenticulares e altostratus undulatus muito alinhados e "certinhos"
Estou com uma enorme variadade de definições de autocumulos.


----------



## Seavoices (18 Set 2008 às 20:10)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



LuisFilipe disse:


> O meu unico problema é levar com um raio na zona do mar onde estamos a surfar. mas axo que isso é mto pouco provavel acontecer, mas....



É mais seguro estares no mar a tomar banho durante uma trovoada do que estares na areia.

Os teus pés, em contacto com a areia, cria massa suficiente para atrair uma trovoada, enquanto que dentro de água estás dentro de um enorma para-raios e a energia dispersa-se pelas água. Como não estarias em contacto com terra, não haverá um ponto específico de massa no teu corpo que 'puxe' um raio


----------



## amarusp (18 Set 2008 às 20:13)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Terminou o aguaceiro atingindo o bonito valor de 14,5 mm em 90 minutos,  a temperatura é de 15,5 graus(jonaslor).
Loriga(serra da Estrela)


----------



## LuisFilipe (18 Set 2008 às 20:38)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



Seavoices disse:


> É mais seguro estares no mar a tomar banho durante uma trovoada do que estares na areia.
> 
> Os teus pés, em contacto com a areia, cria massa suficiente para atrair uma trovoada, enquanto que dentro de água estás dentro de um enorma para-raios e a energia dispersa-se pelas água. Como não estarias em contacto com terra, não haverá um ponto específico de massa no teu corpo que 'puxe' um raio



humm mas o oceano nao atrai os raios? pensava que quando havia trovoada os reios caiam com mais frequencia no mar..


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (18 Set 2008 às 20:49)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



LuisFilipe disse:


> humm mas o oceano nao atrai os raios? pensava que quando havia trovoada os reios caiam com mais frequencia no mar..



É completamente inseguro estar no mar com raios, pois fazes ''de fio terra'' ..! Palavra de Bodyboarder...

Não te recomendo nem sequer molhar a tabua...

Pois tambem queria ir por estar dar umas devido ao levante e vou ficar com o material em terra...

Deixa-te estar... e mesmo que esteja ceu limpo, existem sempre raios que viajam  a frente da nuvem sem teres a noção que esta haver uma trovoada por perto!!



Convida a surf trip para outra altura... a tabua espera


----------



## stormy (18 Set 2008 às 20:50)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

por aqui ceu mto nublado por altocumulos e cumulos dispersos.
t actual de 22Cº  e a elevada RH da a ideia de estarmos nos tropicos.
a situaçao esta bastante exotica e espero q venha tb a chuva e as trovoadas correspondentes a este cenario


----------



## Vince (18 Set 2008 às 21:03)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



LuisFilipe disse:


> humm mas o oceano nao atrai os raios? pensava que quando havia trovoada os reios caiam com mais frequencia no mar..



A água atrai menos os raios do que a Terra devido à carga positiva da Terra. Mas em contrapartida a água é muito mais condutora e a salgada ainda mais, e os raios  por vezes também caem na água apesar de menos frequentes. Pelo que se em terra se te cair um raio a alguma distância podes não ter nada para além dum grande susto, no mar pode ser diferente pois a electricidade propaga-se por uma distância muito superior, dependendo da intensidade do raio e da profundidade da água. Se deixares cair uma tomada eléctrica ligada numa piscina podes morrer electrocutado, por isso imagina o que não fará um raio e em água salgada.

Por isso numa trovoada pira-te o mais rapidamente possível da água, e de preferência da areia também, especialmente se fores o ponto isolado mais alto dum areal, de resto é isso mesmo que a NOAA sugere no seu site sobre dicas para trovoada.



> *Postpone activities promptly. Don't wait for rain.* Many people take shelter from the rain, but most people struck by lightning are not in the rain! Go quickly inside a completely enclosed building, not a carport, open garage or covered patio. If no enclosed building is convenient, get inside a hard-topped, all-metal vehicle. A cave is a good option outside but move as far as possible from the cave entrance.
> 
> ·          *Be the lowest point.* Lightning hits the tallest object. In the mountains, if you are above treeline, you ARE the highest object around. Quickly get below treeline and get into a grove of small trees. Don't be the second tallest object during a lightning storm! Crouch down if you are in an exposed area.
> 
> ...


----------



## *Dave* (18 Set 2008 às 21:17)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Boas

Caro _*stormy*_, antes de mais, penso que deveria consultar este tópico _Nossa Língua, Nossa Pátria - vamos todos escrever melhor_, pois na base de todo este interesse deve estar uma boa comunicação e verá que não demora muito mais tempo por fazê-lo .

Aproveito também para perguntar qual a a humidade relativa presente aí, porque não especificou no texto ("...e a elevada RH...").


Quanto à "Dulce", espero que seja uma menina bonita e traga até aqui alguma chuvinha .
Cerca de 2h depois da valente chuvada na serra a humidade aqui disparou para além do comum... ás 19:30 estava com 39% e agora, 21:15, estou com 49% 

Outros dados:
T.: 21,7ºC
P.: 1015,4mb/hPa (tem vindo a subir, embora esteja praticamente estável há 2 horas)


Até já


----------



## LuisFilipe (18 Set 2008 às 21:18)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Epa de facto se eu visse que havia raios a cair por perto nunca me ia meter no mar.

Mas há alguma maneira de olhar pro ceu e ver se vao cair raios ali por perto? lol..

É que eu so posso surfar ao fim de semana, e ja tou a ressacar um bcado, preciso de ondas 

Ma pronro.. se eu vir que as condiçoes estão mm perigosas claro k n entro, 1º esta a minha segurança. 



edit: Se no sitio onde eu estiver, nao ouvir trovoada nenhuma, quer dizer que os raios estao bem longe dali, certo?


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (18 Set 2008 às 21:23)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



			
				]ToRnAdO[;85919 disse:
			
		

> Deixa-te estar... e mesmo que esteja ceu limpo, existem sempre raios que viajam  a frente da nuvem sem teres a noção que esta haver uma trovoada por perto!!
> 
> )




É inseguro na mesma mesmo que não haja descargas por perto...

Os raios podem viajar ate 40km á frente da nuvem... e nunca se sabe se somos filhos da sorte ou não...

Podes ate nem ter contacto visual nessa região...


----------



## *Dave* (18 Set 2008 às 21:25)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



Vince disse:


> Por isso numa trovoada pira-te o mais rapidamente possível da água, e de preferência da areia também, especialmente se fores o ponto isolado mais alto dum areal, de resto é isso mesmo que a NOAA sugere no seu site sobre dicas para trovoada.



Acrescento ainda que o que importa é diminuir a condutividade do corpo em relação à terra, por isso se tiver umas botas com sola de borracha, não perde nada em as calçar... 


Abraço


----------



## camrov8 (18 Set 2008 às 21:37)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

alguem sabe onde se pode encontrar imagens de satelite antigas


----------



## LuisFilipe (18 Set 2008 às 21:40)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

bem , mas tambem ate lá a IM deve ter mais informaçoes de quais os locais que haverá  trovoada com mais frequencia... pode ser que aqui pelo litoral centro nao tenha trovoadas


----------



## stormy (18 Set 2008 às 21:44)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



*Dave* disse:


> Boas
> 
> Caro _*stormy*_, antes de mais, penso que deveria consultar este tópico _Nossa Língua, Nossa Pátria - vamos todos escrever melhor_, pois na base de todo este interesse deve estar uma boa comunicação e verá que não demora muito mais tempo por fazê-lo .
> 
> ...



peço desculpa se estava a escrever de um modo incorrecto  ou "á pressa";é uma mania , um erro com origem nos SMS q tem de ser corrigido .
a humidade relativa nessa altura rondava os 78% (agora esta em 80% com t nos 21.5Cº).
a situaçao actual em marrocos esta bastante tensa ja com observaçao de DEA`s  penso q esta massa nublosa poderá afectar-nos durante a noite (especialmente o interior sul e centro), devido ao seu movimento para NNO.


----------



## *Dave* (18 Set 2008 às 21:48)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



stormy disse:


> peço desculpa se estava a escrever de um modo incorrecto  ou "á pressa";é uma mania , um erro com origem nos SMS q tem de ser corrigido .
> a humidade relativa nessa altura rondava os 78% (agora esta em 80% com t nos 21.5Cº).
> a situaçao actual em marrocos esta bastante tensa ja com observaçao de DEA`s  penso q esta massa nublosa poderá afectar-nos durante a noite (especialmente o interior sul e centro), devido ao seu movimento para NNO.



Ok

Agora é só fazer um esforço para esquecer essa "mania" dos sms


STAY


----------



## Agreste (18 Set 2008 às 21:51)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



LuisFilipe disse:


> Epa de facto se eu visse que havia raios a cair por perto nunca me ia meter no mar.
> 
> Mas há alguma maneira de olhar pro ceu e ver se vao cair raios ali por perto? lol..
> 
> ...



Luís... já não deve estar muita gente na praia nesta altura do ano mas preocupa-te mais com o *trânsito feminino* que frequenta a praia. Isso é que vale a pena! E com as ondas também...

*Será que este montão de nuvens a sul dos Algarves nos vai escapar também?*


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (18 Set 2008 às 22:03)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Agreste... Infelizmente..vou ver passar tudo ao lado


----------



## stormy (18 Set 2008 às 22:03)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*




*Dave* disse:


> Ok
> 
> Agora é só fazer um esforço para esquecer essa "mania" dos sms
> 
> ...


 para ti tb (tambem...)


----------



## ajrebelo (18 Set 2008 às 22:31)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

boas

Previsão do IM para Sábado 

 








Não queria deixar de vos mostrar isto, ou melhor registar esta imagem que não se vê durante muitos dias do ano, do chá que eles andam a beber eu também quero  

abraços


----------



## TaviraMan (18 Set 2008 às 22:46)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Boa noite

Por aqui, céu muito nublado ao começo da tarde com chuvisco miudinho por volta da hora do almoço retomando ao céu pouco nublado quase limpo durante a tarde, voltando em seguida a encobrir ao principio da noite, com nuvens vindas de Sul.

Neste momento, céu encoberto por nuvens baixas, brisa fraca de Sueste e 20ºC. Anda no ar um cheiro a chuva

Até amanhã


----------



## Redfish (18 Set 2008 às 22:55)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*


Os modelos ora põem ora retiram chuva durante os proximos dias
Afinal com vai ser


----------



## ajrebelo (18 Set 2008 às 23:04)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

boas

vamos poder acompanhar a evolução da  " Dulce " com um novo mapa de raios 

aqui fica o link, encontrei agora 

http://www.meteox.com/h.aspx?r=&jaar=-3&soort=lightning

se alguém já o colocou desculpa mas não vi a mensagem 

abraços


----------



## Minho (18 Set 2008 às 23:05)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



camrov8 disse:


> alguem sabe onde se pode encontrar imagens de satelite antigas



Neste site após te registares tens acesso a imagens de arquivo

http://www.sat.dundee.ac.uk/


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (18 Set 2008 às 23:25)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Estava aqui analizar os modelos e com os modelos passados não estaremos presentes numa formação subtropical? devido a massas quentes provienientes de Africa...

Se tivesse mais espaço ou se a convecção segundo o mapa CAPE/LI estivesse mais ao centro estamos a falar de uma possivel DEPRESSAO SUBTROPICAL não achas Vince??

Poderá ganhar segundo as linhas Iso, um sistema rodopiante, com convectividade proxima do centro, algum vento no ceu interior e precipitaçoes fortes...


----------



## Hawk (18 Set 2008 às 23:41)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*





A trovoada tem vindo a progredir de sudoeste em direcção à Madeira. Também de Norte começam a aparecer algumas. Será que vamos ter uma noite engraçada por cá?

Tem chovido, por vezes com alguma intensidade, desde o final da tarde. Mas trovoada, no Funchal, ainda não vi/ouvi nada...


----------



## rijo (18 Set 2008 às 23:52)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



Vince disse:


> A água atrai menos os raios do que a Terra devido à carga positiva da Terra. Mas em contrapartida a água é muito mais condutora e a salgada ainda mais, e os raios  por vezes também caem na água apesar de menos frequentes. Pelo que se em terra se te cair um raio a alguma distância podes não ter nada para além dum grande susto, no mar pode ser diferente pois a electricidade propaga-se por uma distância muito superior, dependendo da intensidade do raio e da profundidade da água. Se deixares cair uma tomada eléctrica ligada numa piscina podes morrer electrocutado, por isso imagina o que não fará um raio e em água salgada.
> 
> Por isso numa trovoada pira-te o mais rapidamente possível da água, e de preferência da areia também, especialmente se fores o ponto isolado mais alto dum areal, de resto é isso mesmo que a NOAA sugere no seu site sobre dicas para trovoada.



*Fica só a dica:*

A maior parte das pessoas atingidas por raios sobrevivem, desde que tenham a devida assistência: 112 e antes da equipa médica chegar CPR. 






*Raios vistos do espaço
*
*Carro atingido por um raio*

*World Trade Center atingido por um raio*
​
PS: Vince penso que não se pode comparar a descarga de um raio a uma tomada eléctrica: há uma diferença que muda tudo. Uma descarga é contínua (caso o quadro eléctrico não dispare!), no caso de um raio é de milissegundos acho eu.


----------



## Vince (19 Set 2008 às 00:08)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



			
				]ToRnAdO[;85954 disse:
			
		

> Estava aqui analizar os modelos e com os modelos passados não estaremos presentes numa formação subtropical? devido a massas quentes provienientes de Africa...
> Se tivesse mais espaço ou se a convecção segundo o mapa CAPE/LI estivesse mais ao centro estamos a falar de uma possivel DEPRESSAO SUBTROPICAL não achas Vince??
> Poderá ganhar segundo as linhas Iso, um sistema rodopiante, com convectividade proxima do centro, algum vento no ceu interior e precipitaçoes fortes...



Nós agora temos uma vulgar cut-off low, ou seja, uma ULL isolada. Uma depressão isolada nos niveis altos. Essa depressão gradualmente vai reflectir-se na superfície acabando por criar uma circulação à superficie que será já visível a partir de amanhã e mais pronunciada no sábado. 

Uma ULL ou uma cut-off normalmente é contrária ao desenvolvimento tropical, primeiro porque é uma depressão bastante fria, depois devido ao windshear que provoca nos niveis altos. 

Nas nossas latitudes uma cutoff quando se reflecte à superficie ganhando circulação na mesma e perdendo alguma em altura diminuindo o windshear, pode estar efectivamente na origem de uma depressão não genuinamente tropical, mas subtropical. Mas para isso acontecer terá que haver condições (muito raras) para convecção profunda no centro da depressão aquecendo o centro, e durante muito tempo, vários dias. Porque uma cut-off é por natureza uma depressão fria, muitas vezes em inglês até se referem a elas como cold lows pois estão sempre associadas com um embolsamento de ar frio em altura. 

E não me parece que estejamos num cenário desse género de convecção profunda no centro de forma persistente durante dias, nem nenhum modelo prevê tal raro cenário.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (19 Set 2008 às 00:20)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Obrigado pelo esclarecimento...

Sim, eu sei o que uma ULL, e sei que é de natureza fria... mas com tanta agitação Africana, a fortalecer esta ULL de ar quente poderia ate por ventura acelarar o processo...

E depois a partir de sabado o que ira enfraquecer este sistema será uma pequena frente fria o que ira empurrar o centro quase para terra fazendo com que este desapareça... mas ate la, os modelos mudam como o das 18z mudou...

Anteriormente os modelos não davam ventos sustentaveis embora moderados os ultimos ja começãm a dar, tal como algum CAPE num centro mais ou menos definido... 

dai a minha questao desta menina não poder vir a ser um DST visto a alimentação ser de massa quente, essencialmente desta massa...

E a Estofex, fui la ver agora ja apresenta esse pequeno pormenor embora nao o realce muito ''Upper lows, which meander for days W/SW of Portugal, become more interesting for any sub/tropical transition betimes. Latest WV loops do not show any sign of organisation for any of the two upper lows ( ~ 22°N/40°W and ~ 30°N/20°W).''   embora a esta hora eles realcem que nao ha sinais de organização e os modelos já comecem a dar alguma organização para amanha...

Dai a minha duvida..


----------



## Rog (19 Set 2008 às 00:22)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Por aqui apenas uma chuva fraca desde o fim da tarde.
Uma acumulação modesta de 3,9mm
15,6ºC
98%HR
1012hpa


----------



## Hawk (19 Set 2008 às 00:24)

*Re: Seguimento - Setembro 2008*



Perfect Storm disse:


> Boas!!
> Neste momento, com o céu limpo e vento fraco a temperatura nos 17ºC, HR 82% a Pressão nos 1019hpa. Junto confirmo nesta imagem de satelite.
> 
> 
> ...




Chuva a aumentar de intensidade e levantou-se um vento moderado. A chuva da tarde.

Logo a partir do meio da tarde alguns pequenos ribeiros começaram a transbordar...


----------



## Agreste (19 Set 2008 às 00:26)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



Rog disse:


> Por aqui apenas uma chuva fraca desde o fim da tarde.
> Uma acumulação modesta de 3,9mm
> 15,6ºC
> 98%HR
> 1012hpa



Curiosamente e isto deve ter sido a emoção do jogo, durante o relato da partida do Marítimo nos barreiros com o Valência, disseram que no Funchal chovia bem desde as 5 da tarde... 

Deve ter sido só a emoção do jogo...


----------



## Hawk (19 Set 2008 às 00:29)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



Agreste disse:


> Curiosamente e isto deve ter sido a emoção do jogo, durante o relato da partida do Marítimo nos barreiros com o Valência, disseram que no Funchal chovia bem desde as 5 da tarde...
> 
> Deve ter sido só a emoção do jogo...



 Não foi da emoção do jogo. Choveu, e por vezes muito, desde o meio da tarde. Parece que hoje a costa sul está a ser bastante mais fustigada que a norte.


----------



## Perfect Storm (19 Set 2008 às 00:34)

*Re: Seguimento - Setembro 2008*



Hawk disse:


> Chuva a aumentar de intensidade e levantou-se um vento moderado. A chuva da tarde.
> 
> Logo a partir do meio da tarde alguns pequenos ribeiros começaram a transbordar...



Bem! Isso não está para brincadeiras! Por aqui tudo muito calmo
Uma trovoada era bem vinda para contrariar a monotomia


----------



## Rog (19 Set 2008 às 00:38)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



Hawk disse:


> Não foi da emoção do jogo. Choveu, e por vezes muito, desde o meio da tarde. Parece que hoje a costa sul está a ser bastante mais fustigada que a norte.



Nem mais... o tempo está de Sudoeste, ou seja toda a costa sul está a ser mais afectada. 
Na maioria do ano, o tempo está geralmente de Norte a Nordeste, afectando mais o Norte por vezes com bom tempo a sul, hoje invertem-se os papéis...

Quanto a trovoada... por enquanto nada!


----------



## Vince (19 Set 2008 às 00:43)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



			
				]ToRnAdO[;85961 disse:
			
		

> mas com tanta agitação Africana, a fortalecer esta ULL de ar quente poderia ate por ventura acelerar o processo...



Esquecendo o assunto subtropical, a nossa história meteorológica em Portugal tem vários casos mais extremos referidas  na literatura que foram da interacção de ULL's (ou outras interacções mais complexas) com  massas de ar quente e húmido vindas de sul como temos agora. Mas a diferença em relação a outros episódios é que a menina Dulce em relação a outros casos não parece ter "pedalada" para isso a nível de instabilidade. É uma menina bem comportada, o frio em altura não é assim tanto.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (19 Set 2008 às 00:47)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



Vince disse:


> Esquecendo o assunto subtropical, a nossa história meteorológica em Portugal tem vários casos mais extremos referidas  na literatura que foram da interacção de ULL's (ou outras interacções mais complexas) com  massas de ar quente e húmido vindas de sul como temos agora. Mas a diferença em relação a outros episódios é que a menina Dulce em relação a outros casos não parece ter "pedalada" para isso a nível de instabilidade. É uma menina bem comportada, o frio em altura não é assim tanto.



  Nas calmas...

Mas não é de deixar de salientar a ''GUERRA'' que existe no norte de Africa e que se dirige para territorio iberico...

Parecem bombardeiros..
http://sat24.com/frame.php?html=view&country=sp

E para o Algarve esta madrugada podera vir algo...

Estranhamente estava com 19.4ºC e agora volto ao tropical 20.1ºC e ceu muito nublado cheirando muito a chuva...


----------



## rijo (19 Set 2008 às 00:53)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

*Daqui a 72H* Dados COLA


























​


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (19 Set 2008 às 00:58)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Boa noite pessoal! Já tinha saudades de um seguimento destes, mesmo que não dê em nada de especial, é sempre bom voltar a estar colado ao portátil. 
Parece que esta instabilidade se prolongará mesmo durante o resto da próxima semana, esperemos que o GFS não retire muito, que monstro:


----------



## Rog (19 Set 2008 às 01:06)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



rijo disse:


> *Daqui a 72H* Dados COLA



Evita colocar imagens directamente da fonte, como estas estão sempre a actualizar regularmente, deixam de fazer sentido depois no tópico em caso de consulta mais tarde. Utiliza um alojamento de imagens como o http://imageshack.us/ 

(Se possível edita a mensagem)


----------



## rijo (19 Set 2008 às 01:12)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



Rog disse:


> Evita colocar imagens directamente da fonte, como estas estão sempre a actualizar regularmente, deixam de fazer sentido depois no tópico em caso de consulta mais tarde. Utiliza um alojamento de imagens como o http://imageshack.us/
> 
> (Se possível edita a mensagem)



Tens razão  já corrigi


----------



## nimboestrato (19 Set 2008 às 03:20)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Os modelos  não diferem muito até quarta (24).
Será uma Dulce de nuances, mas "Dulce  Duracell"?
De sábado a quarta?
caramba! São 5 dias e 5 noites.
Algum dia, ou noite  nos há-de sair em sorte, qual carimbado momento para alguma memória futura.
Resistiremos à espera.5 dias, 5 noites.
Hoje na Madeira, amanhã no Continente.
Hoje aqui, amanhã além,
hoje no litoral ,depois de amanhã no interior.
Amanhã a sul, depois também a norte.
Em  tanto dia, algum há-de ser nosso.
Em cheio.
Que já tarda!!!


----------



## Gilmet (19 Set 2008 às 07:26)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Bom Dia!

Após uma noite de céu muito nublado e de algum nevoerio, especialmente na Serra, eis que, quando acordo, me deparo com o céu totalmente limpo!

A temperatura mínima desta noite foi de *15,2ºC*

Neste momento tenho 15,8ºC
Humidade a 92%
Pressão a 1016 hPa
Vento a 0,0 km/h
Ponto de Orvalho nos 14,4ºC


O IM, mantém a excelente previsão para amanhã... e o freemeteo não actualiza desde ontem...

Aqui fica a Imagem de Satélite...


----------



## storm (19 Set 2008 às 09:11)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Bom dia,

Noite com céu pouco nublado, neste momento está céu totalmente limpo, nem uma nuvem existe.

O IM que mantenha a previsão


----------



## Rog (19 Set 2008 às 09:38)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Bom dia,
A noite por aqui foi de alguma chuva fraca, um total de 2,8mm dentro dos valores previstos por grande parte dos modelos. 

Pela costa sul, a precipitação deverá ter sido mais intensa.

Ao início da manhã foi possível ouvir alguma trovoada ao longe.

Por agora céu pouco nublado, numa altura em que o centro da depressão encontra-se de passagem sobre a ilha, registo um valor de 1009hpa.

17,3ºC
92%HR

min 14,5ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (19 Set 2008 às 10:05)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Bom Dia

Por aqui neste momento o céu está limpinho, o vento é nulo e estão 21.5ºC, espero que a Dulce venha com força para cá


----------



## vitamos (19 Set 2008 às 11:13)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Bom dia!

O carácter algo imprevisível deste sistema depressionário mantém-se! E o IM confirmou hoje através do seu meteorologista de serviço na RTP, a continuação da instabilidade até à próxima quinta feira. De facto já tardava uma situação assim... porque como já foi referido em tantos dias teremos certamente muito para falar por aqui! 

De salientar a pressão esta manhã por Coimbra: 1019hPa! Contrastando com os 1009hPa que o Rog registava! 

Aguardemos pois as próximas horas/dias!


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Set 2008 às 11:25)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Eu continuo a achar que vai ficar tudo nas ilhas e nada vai chegar ao continente, mas é uma mera opnião minha.


----------



## Snifa (19 Set 2008 às 11:42)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



Mário Barros disse:


> Eu continuo a achar que vai ficar tudo nas ilhas e nada vai chegar ao continente, mas é uma mera opnião minha.



Talvez amanhã e proximos dias se possa ver algo por aqui , mas penso que não passarám de uns meros aguaceiros dispersos  e possibilidade de uma ou outra trovoada  isolada mais provável no interior do País .Neste momento ( e pela imagem sat. das 10:15)a grande parte da acção está no Atlântico a Oeste de Lisboa. Vai circular em volta do centro e não se dirige ( para já) para nós.Algumas nuvens a vir de sul também, vamos ver como evoluem nas próximas horas.


----------



## Hawk (19 Set 2008 às 12:19)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Neste momento não há uma nuvem que seja nos céus do Funchal. Faz-se sentir uma ligeira brisa e parece haver alguma actividade a Oeste da ilha que mais tarde poderá chegar cá.


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Set 2008 às 12:51)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



vitamos disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> O carácter algo imprevisível deste sistema depressionário mantém-se! E o IM confirmou hoje através do seu meteorologista de serviço na RTP, a continuação da instabilidade até à próxima quinta feira. De facto já tardava uma situação assim... porque como já foi referido em tantos dias teremos certamente muito para falar por aqui!
> 
> ...



O IM já retirou tudo, o que tinha até então em relação a trovoada, colocando apenas aguaceiros moderados...era previsível  e até à noite só é capaz de ficar Lisboa, Sines e Sagres com precipitação.


----------



## Snifa (19 Set 2008 às 13:11)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



Mário Barros disse:


> O IM já retirou tudo, o que tinha até então em relação a trovoada, colocando apenas aguaceiros moderados...era previsivel  e até há noite só é capaz de ficar Lisboa, Sines e Sagres com precepitação.



*Previsão para Sábado, 20 de Setembro de 2008*
Céu em geral muito nublado, apresentando-se temporariamente pouco
nublado até ao final da manhã na região Norte.
Aguaceiros na região Sul, estendendo-se à região Centro a partir do
fim da manhã e à região Norte, a partir do fim da tarde.
*Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada* a partir da tarde.
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h), predominando de sueste,
temporariamente moderado (20 a 25 km/h) no litoral oeste.
Pequena subida de temperatura.

*Previsão para Domingo, 21 de Setembro de 2008*

Céu muito nublado ou encoberto.
*Aguaceiros, por vezes fortes*.
*Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada*.
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h), predominando de sul.


METEOROLOGISTA: Ilda Simões / Joana Sanches


Penso que não retirou nada ainda....e os mapas significativos continuam os mesmos...pelo menos a esta hora.. Embora a previsão me pareça algo "exagerada"...


aguardemos


----------



## *Dave* (19 Set 2008 às 13:12)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Por aqui a humidade relativa começou a baixar, voltando aos valores "normais", ao contrário da pressão que tem vindo a subir.....
Entretanto vou tendo mais um dia quentinho

Neste momento:
T.: 28,5ºC
H.R.: 38%
P.: 1016,6mb/hPa

Aqui para a minha zona, só mesmo no domingo é que vai chegar cá alguma coisa , felizmente, pois sábado não vou estar cá... espero que as previsões se mantenham


----------



## LuisFilipe (19 Set 2008 às 14:27)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

meus amigos, ja viram o site da IM ? 

Tiraram a trovoada pra todo o pais e as tewmperaturas marcam os 31 C 

La vou eu para o mar apanhar umas ondaças


----------



## Vince (19 Set 2008 às 14:29)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Está animado ... para já só para os peixes


----------



## Gilmet (19 Set 2008 às 14:30)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Que bonita, essa imagem de satélite...


O calor previsto para hoje já se faz sentir... (Ia morrendo na aula de Educação Física)

Estou, neste momento com a máxima do dia, de *27,2ºC*

Humidade a 39%
Pressão a 1017 hPa
Vento a 8,0 km/h de N (360º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 11,9ºC
A estação afirma que, lá fora, está desconfortável...


O Freemeteo actualizou a sua previsão, e para melhor... mais chuva e mais trovoada





Mas, o IM retirou a magnifica previsão que tinha, para amanhã...


----------



## F_R (19 Set 2008 às 14:41)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Boas 

Por cá céu practicamente limpo e estão *29.8ºC*

A minima foi de 15ºC


----------



## Snifa (19 Set 2008 às 14:47)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Mas, o IM retirou a magnifica previsão que tinha, para amanhã...[/QUOTE]


Já não percebo nada....então o IM retira as trovoadas da previsão significativa mas mantém na previsão descritiva??

Em que é que ficamos afinal?



Como podem mudar assim tão drásticamente e a tão pouca distância a previsão?

Primeiro lançam alertas desapropriados como ontem depois alteram e retiram as trovoadas...o que se seguirá: uma vaga de calor? ou furacão??

Eu continuo a achar que existem condições bastante favoráveis a trovoadas para os próximos dias embora não pense que sejam um evento fora do vulgar.


----------



## vitamos (19 Set 2008 às 14:59)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Relativamente ao site do IM:  A previsão gráfica é algo que nunca deve ser tido em total linha de conta. Normalmente guio-me sempre pela previsão descritiva. Essa se repararem está praticamente na mesma.

Quanto à situação da Dulce o post do Vince mostra já muito! Lembrem-se da deslocação da depressão ao longo desta noite e... se calhar amanhã a esta hora já não sejam só os peixes a ver qualquer coisa! Eu sinceramente acho que estamos com condições favoráveis a um evento com alguns ingredientes interessantes!


----------



## Snifa (19 Set 2008 às 15:02)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



vitamos disse:


> Relativamente ao site do IM:  A previsão gráfica é algo que nunca deve ser tido em total linha de conta. Normalmente guio-me sempre pela previsão descritiva. Essa se repararem está praticamente na mesma.
> 
> Quanto à situação da Dulce o post do Vince mostra já muito! Lembrem-se da deslocação da depressão ao longo desta noite e... se calhar amanhã a esta hora já não sejam só os peixes a ver qualquer coisa! Eu sinceramente acho que estamos com condições favoráveis a um evento com alguns ingredientes interessantes!





Concordo plenamente!


----------



## Paulo H (19 Set 2008 às 15:02)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Por acaso, a Agencia Estatal de Meteorologia espanhola não emite nenhum alerta em torno de Portugal de 19 a 21 de Setembro!

Quanto a precipitações médias, de forma geral, prevê-se 0-5mm dia 20 em Portugal e 5-10mm em Portugal no dia 21.


http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/precipitacion?dia=pmna&img=media


----------



## AnDré (19 Set 2008 às 15:09)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Depois de uma manhã e inicio de tarde com o céu em geral pouco nublado, eis que de sul começam a chegar algumas nuvens que prometem encobrir o céu durante os próximos minutos.
A temperatura também já está a baixar.
27,9ºC agora, contra os 28,8ºC de há meia hora atrás.

Quanto a precipitação, ainda não há nada no horizonte.
Continua tudo no mar.


----------



## miguel (19 Set 2008 às 15:18)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Por aqui a mínima foi de 17,0ºC...

Agora o céu está a ficar muito nublado por nuvens altas que tapa um pouco o sol o dia está quente vou com *29,1ºC*, 39%HR,
1018hpa e vento fraco na casa dos 5km/h...


----------



## Gilmet (19 Set 2008 às 15:24)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

A temperatura começou a disparar agora há uns minutos, embora o céu já esteja muito nublado por nuvens altas

Neste momento já vou nos *28,2ºC*
Vento a 19,1 km/h de SSE (158º)


----------



## *Dave* (19 Set 2008 às 15:25)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Se há 2h atrás dizia que previa um dia quente, com a temperatura de 28,5ºC, agora venho confirmar isso mesmo...

Neste momento:

T.: 30,4ºC
H.R.: 31%
P.: 1016,6mb/hPa


Há 2h:

T.: 28,5ºC
H.R.: 38%
P.: 1016,6mb/hPa


----------



## Rog (19 Set 2008 às 15:28)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



Snifa disse:


> Já não percebo nada....então o IM retira as trovoadas da previsão significativa mas mantém na previsão descritiva??
> 
> Em que é que ficamos afinal?
> 
> ...




Evitem estes comentários de troça. O Instituto de Meteorologia é uma instituição séria que merece o nosso respeito, pelo trabalho e produtos que diariamente colocam ao dispor de todos nós; trabalho de meteorologistas por vezes ingrato, porque as previsões têm o seu quê de imprevisibilidade não são certezas.

Quem ontem teve oportunidade de acompanhar um pouco a situação pelas animações de satélite, percebe a razão dos avisos do IM: existia ali  condições para instabilidade e a possível formação de células convectivas com os riscos aí associados de chuva forte e trovoadas ao entrar por Portugal. Mas com a evolução do evento verificou-se que a instabilidade acabou por diminuir significativamente e o risco tornara-se mínimo, daí o IM retirar os avisos. 

Depois são vários os produtos disponiblizados pelo IM, desde descritiva, gráfica, pda, alertas entre outros... que por vezes algum destes acaba por receber uma actualização mais tardia. Tal como referia acima o Vitamos, é recomendável a previsão descritiva à gráfica. Tanto pela explicação pormenorizada das previsões como pela actualização mais frequente, penso que duas vezes ao dia.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (19 Set 2008 às 15:30)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Por aqui estão 29.7ºC e as nuvens estão a começar a tapar o céu ( mas são só nuvens altas); para amanhã na minha opinião a percipitação vai ser em forma de aguaceiros fracos depois para domingo é que vai ser um pouco melhor, mas não estou com grandes esperanças que vá ocorrer trovoadas pelo menos por aqui mas isto é só a minha opinião, espero que esteja errado e que venha alguma coisa interssante


----------



## Rog (19 Set 2008 às 15:36)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Boa tarde,
Por aqui 20,6ºC
78%HR
1011hpa
ceu nublado com algumas abertas

max 21,5ºC
min 14,5ºC
prec 2,8mm


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Set 2008 às 15:45)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Por cá, o céu está pouco nublado por nuvens altas e o vento está fraco de SE.
Agora estou com *29,1 ºC* e *36 %*.


----------



## Seavoices (19 Set 2008 às 16:23)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Por cá, o céu está pouco nublado por nuvens altas e o vento está fraco de SE.
> Agora estou com *29,1 ºC* e *36 %*.



Penso que a partir do final da tarde, e no continente, poderemos começar a receber algumas bandas preparatrórias paro o fim-de-semana que estamos à espera.

De referir que este tipo de clima, associada à depressão da Dulce, são de uma enorme e constante instabilidade.

O que agora é verdade, daqui a 1 hora é mentira


----------



## Agreste (19 Set 2008 às 16:25)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Bem penso que aquela sopa de núvens que aparece a sudoeste dos Algarves (quase ao canto da imagem) promete. Tem a mesma génese do alerta amarelo que o IM chegou a lançar. Espermos que o fim da tarde traga novidades, mas o enquadramento parece ser bom. O radar também já mostra qualquer coisa. 

Fingers crossed


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Set 2008 às 16:28)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



Seavoices disse:


> Penso que a partir do final da tarde, e no continente, poderemos começar a receber algumas bandas preparatrórias paro o fim-de-semana que estamos à espera.
> 
> De referir que este tipo de clima, associada à depressão da Dulce, são de uma enorme e constante instabilidade.
> 
> O que agora é verdade, daqui a 1 hora é mentira



Claro, não descarto essa hipótese. 
Aliás, estive já a ver o meteograma para Moscavide que arrisca em boas quantidades de precipitação para amanhã, com a temperatura a não ir além dos *23 ºC*.
Se vai chover em grandes quantidades não sei, mas quase de certeza amanhã será um dia de chuva e mais fresco do que hoje.


----------



## Gerofil (19 Set 2008 às 16:31)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

*Cut_off low 19.09.2008_14h00 UTC*​




CopyRight@eumetsat2008


----------



## AnDré (19 Set 2008 às 16:38)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Onde já parece haver alguma precipitação é no Baixo Alentejo:





Por Lisboa a nebulosidade voltou a dissipar-se


----------



## Brunomc (19 Set 2008 às 16:54)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Boa Tarde a todos..

por aqui céu com alguma nublusidade e vento fraco
estão 30.0ºC



> Onde já parece haver alguma precipitação é no Baixo Alentejo:



Pois é André parece haver uns aguaceiros fracos no baixo alentejo..
vem ai muitas nuvens de S e SW..


----------



## stormy (19 Set 2008 às 17:06)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



AnDré disse:


> Onde já parece haver alguma precipitação é no Baixo Alentejo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



com o fluxo de SE ou S esse aguaceiro poderá vir para cá, nunca se sabe..
a dulce devera ganhar força e tornar-se um pouco mais cavada nas prox 72 horas ate la eu acredito em aguaceiros localmente fortes e trovoadas dispersas, aqui ou ali ninguem sabe, mas no continente de certeza q vai vir alguma coisa, (ate o ESTOFEX considera isto interessante em termos de desenvolvimento tropical...por isso vale apena estar atento).
 tb a regiao a W do centro da dulce esta bem activa com o q parece ser um SCM.
acerca da outra semana serao possiveis aguaceiros e trovoadas integradas numa massa de ar TM ( tropical maritimo) proveniente da area das canarias e numa massa de ar quente proveniente do norte de africa , sendo estas condições bastante animadoras , embora muito distantes temporalmente.


----------



## ecobcg (19 Set 2008 às 17:20)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Boa tarde,

Já agora, e para juntar ao rol de previsões que aparecem em diferentes sites e provenientes de diferentes modelos, este site prevê para Domingo uma nova TEMPESTADE TROPICAL para Portugal Será mesmo???
Vejam a previsão de Domingo:





http://www.worldwidemeteo.com/


----------



## vitamos (19 Set 2008 às 17:27)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



ecobcg disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Já agora, e para juntar ao rol de previsões que aparecem em diferentes sites e provenientes de diferentes modelos, este site prevê para Domingo uma nova TEMPESTADE TROPICAL para Portugal Será mesmo???
> Vejam a previsão de Domingo:



Não considero esse site nada fiável a nível local


----------



## ecobcg (19 Set 2008 às 17:29)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



vitamos disse:


> Não considero esse site nada fiável a nível local



Eu também não!!! Era só para demonstrar a "disparidade" de previsões que podem existir para o mesmo local e altura....


----------



## stormy (19 Set 2008 às 17:29)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



ecobcg disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Já agora, e para juntar ao rol de previsões que aparecem em diferentes sites e provenientes de diferentes modelos, este site prevê para Domingo uma nova TEMPESTADE TROPICAL para Portugal Será mesmo???
> Vejam a previsão de Domingo:
> ...



ai ai a minha vida a andar para traz
subtropical diria q sim (uns 20% de hipoteses) mas sim ..pronto ta bem, agora TS !! 
q formaçao teram estas pessoas?
eu acho q nem o vince foi mais q uma subtropical!! bastante forte, mas nao passou mto disso..


----------



## Dan (19 Set 2008 às 17:33)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



ecobcg disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Já agora, e para juntar ao rol de previsões que aparecem em diferentes sites e provenientes de diferentes modelos, este site prevê para Domingo uma nova TEMPESTADE TROPICAL para Portugal Será mesmo???
> Vejam a previsão de Domingo:
> ...



Pelo que pude ver, a tal tempestade tropical que esse mapa apresenta não é para Portugal, mas sim ao largo da costa oeste do México.

Ao largo da costa portuguesa está localizada uma depressão assinalada com o símbolo L (Low).


----------



## stormy (19 Set 2008 às 17:34)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

e mais , preveem uma TS mas sevilha lá esta com ceu pouco nublado....por amor de deus
deixem ver o telejornal da TVI.. ai se eles viram isto ai ai


----------



## Dan (19 Set 2008 às 17:40)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Volto a insistir, nesse site, não há qualquer previsão de tempestade tropical ao largo da costa portuguesa.


----------



## Snifa (19 Set 2008 às 17:42)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



Rog disse:


> Evitem estes comentários de troça. O Instituto de Meteorologia é uma instituição séria que merece o nosso respeito, pelo trabalho e produtos que diariamente colocam ao dispor de todos nós; trabalho de meteorologistas por vezes ingrato, porque as previsões têm o seu quê de imprevisibilidade não são certezas.
> 
> Quem ontem teve oportunidade de acompanhar um pouco a situação pelas animações de satélite, percebe a razão dos avisos do IM: existia ali  condições para instabilidade e a possível formação de células convectivas com os riscos aí associados de chuva forte e trovoadas ao entrar por Portugal. Mas com a evolução do evento verificou-se que a instabilidade acabou por diminuir significativamente e o risco tornara-se mínimo, daí o IM retirar os avisos.
> 
> Depois são vários os produtos disponiblizados pelo IM, desde descritiva, gráfica, pda, alertas entre outros... que por vezes algum destes acaba por receber uma actualização mais tardia. Tal como referia acima o Vitamos, é recomendável a previsão descritiva à gráfica. Tanto pela explicação pormenorizada das previsões como pela actualização mais frequente, penso que duas vezes ao dia.




*O Instituto de Meteorologia é uma instituição séria que merece o nosso respeito*

Isso nem se questiona!

Observando as imagens de satélite qualquer um de nós ( que perceba minimamente de metereologia)é capaz de "prever" o tempo, olhas para o desenvolvimento e direcção dos sistemas metereológicos e podes prever com bastante exactidão quando uma frente chegará ou está a passar ou se se está a dissipar...ou se se estão a formar trovoadas e tempestades , em que local e qual a sua evolução...

A minha bricadeira com a previsão do IM tem a ver com o facto de achar estranho que sendo a previsão para 24 horas já quase uma certeza nos dias que correm  ( obviamente que não absoluta) eles façam uma mudança tão drástica eliminado as trovoadas quando ainda por cima estamos com condições para tal ( fortes ou fracas  não se sabe, mas que há condições há) Se calhar amanhã por esta hora voltam a colocar na previsão as trovoadas e até lançam alertas, isto porque veem no satélite que afinal as coisas mudaram...assim é facil fazer metereologia e previsão de tempo...Aos profissionais do tempo já é de pedir algum grau de certeza, (porque teem conhecimentos e instrumentação evoluida para tal e que nós não temos)  nas previsões de muito curto prazo, e a sensação que dá é que andam um bocado "às aranhas"....com esta situação. Isto não é uma critica é apenas uma observação pessoal.


----------



## Gilmet (19 Set 2008 às 17:44)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Por cá, após mais umas horas de Sol a brilhar, eis que o céu encobriu, e desta parece ser de vez
Um manto branco e homogéneo de cirroestratus impossibilita a passagem dos raios Solares...
A temperatura já começou a descer, mas, o vento nulo ainda favorece à sensação de tempo abafado!

Temperatura nos *25,5ºC*
Humidade a 46%
Pressão a 1016 hPa
Vento a 0,0 km/h
Ponto de Orvalho nos 13,1ºC
O "Bonequinho" de sinalização do nível de conforto desapareceu


Última imagem de Satélite No Alentejo confirma-se a precipitação, mas, até ao momento ainda não houve nenhuma descarga eléctrica, pelo menos detectada pelo RADAR...


----------



## Gerofil (19 Set 2008 às 17:56)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

*ALERTA: Instabilidade meteorológica*

Para os dias 20 e 21 de Setembro esperam-se inundações em meio urbano, devido à acumulação de águas pluviais ou insuficiências dos sistemas de drenagem, bem assim como o aumento do número de acidentes de viação devido à formação de lençóis de água, ao arrastamento de materiais sólidos para a via e à existência de eventuais danos não perceptíveis na mesma.
Perante este cenário, a Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil apela aos cidadãos para tomarem atenção às seguintes medidas de prevenção para Sábado e Domingo (20 e 21 de Setembro):
-Desobstruir os sistemas de escoamento das águas pluviais e retirar inertes que possam ser arrastados;
-Limpar os bueiros, algerozes, caleiras e respectivos sistemas de escoamento;
-Ter atenção à possível formação de lençóis de água nas vias, aumentando o perigo de acidentes rodoviários;
-Estar atento às correntes de água e zonas fortemente inundadas que não devem ser atravessadas.
A Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil, através do Comando Nacional de Operações de Socorro, continuará a acompanhar permanentemente a situação em estreita colaboração com o Instituto de Meteorologia, difundindo os comunicados que se julguem necessários

SNBPC


----------



## Vince (19 Set 2008 às 18:01)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



Snifa disse:


> Isso nem se questiona!
> 
> Observando as imagens de satélite qualquer um de nós ( que perceba minimamente de metereologia)é capaz de "prever" o tempo, olhas para o desenvolvimento e direcção dos sistemas metereológicos e podes prever com bastante exactidão quando uma frente chegará ou está a passar ou se se está a dissipar...ou se se estão a formar trovoadas e tempestades , em que local e qual a sua evolução...
> 
> A minha bricadeira com a previsão do IM tem a ver com o facto de achar estranho que sendo a previsão para 24 horas já quase uma certeza nos dias que correm  ( obviamente que não absoluta) eles façam uma mudança tão drástica eliminado as trovoadas quando ainda por cima estamos com condições para tal ( fortes ou fracas  não se sabe, mas que há condições há) Se calhar amanhã por esta hora voltam a colocar na previsão as trovoadas e até lançam alertas, isto porque veem no satélite que afinal as coisas mudaram...assim é facil fazer metereologia e previsão de tempo...Aos profissionais do tempo já é de pedir algum grau de certeza, (porque teem conhecimentos e instrumentação evoluida para tal e que nós não temos)  nas previsões de muito curto prazo, e a sensação que dá é que andam um bocado "às aranhas"....com esta situação. Isto não é uma critica é apenas uma observação pessoal.




Este tipo de situação é quase sempre para andar às aranhas, olha tu mesmo para os diversos modelos e percebes porquê. 

Agora és livre de fazer as criticas que entenderes, mas já vais no 4º ou 5º mensagem desde ontem a embirrar com o IM e sempre na "galhofa", parece quase um trauma qualquer. 

Se é para criticar, critica de forma inteligente e séria, como fizeste por exemplo agora, de contrário se é na galhofa as criticas não tem valor e se são repetidas múltiplas vezes tornam-se uma seca para quem as está a ler pois o forum e o tópico é sobre meteorologia e não sobre o IM. A coisa mais secante que pode haver num tópico é quando por vezes aparecem mensagens sem fim de uns a dizer falta alerta, outros a dizer que há alerta a mais, outros a dizer que se enganaram, outros a dizer que estão certos, outros que a cota prevista está errada, é 1000 e não 900, outros que é 1200, bla blabla. Uma vez ou outra tudo normal, mas se não me engano, já era a tua 4ª ou 5ª mensagem a embirrar no mesmo. 

*Vais ao site do IM, tens lá um formulário de contacto e deixas lá a tua critica, 5 ou 50 ou 500 vezes se quiseres:*
* *IM Contactos

Mas aqui poupa-nos a isso.


----------



## AnDré (19 Set 2008 às 18:02)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



Snifa disse:


> A minha bricadeira com a previsão do IM tem a ver com o facto de achar estranho que sendo a previsão para 24 horas já quase uma certeza nos dias que correm  ( obviamente que não absoluta) eles façam uma mudança tão drástica eliminado as trovoadas quando ainda por cima estamos com condições para tal ( fortes ou fracas  não se sabe, mas que há condições há) Se calhar amanhã por esta hora voltam a colocar na previsão as trovoadas e até lançam alertas, isto porque veem no satélite que afinal as coisas mudaram...assim é facil fazer metereologia e previsão de tempo...Aos profissionais do tempo já é de pedir algum grau de certeza, (porque teem conhecimentos e instrumentação evoluida para tal e que nós não temos)  nas previsões de muito curto prazo, e a sensação que dá é que andam um bocado "às aranhas"....com esta situação. Isto não é uma critica é apenas uma observação pessoal.



Nem é preciso ir mais longe que isto:

As previsões meteorológicas europeias (IM inclusivé) baseiam-se, não só nas observações à superfície, nas imagens de satélite, mas também em modelos de previsão que estão constantemente a correr de 6 em 6 horas ou 12 em 12 horas.
Um dos modelos com mais fiabilidade é o GFS o qual é muitas vezes referido aqui no fórum.

Agora repara na previsão da run das 12h, para o período das 14h às 20h, sendo estas as primeiras 6h do modelo de previsão, e por isso as que à partida são mais exactas:





Compara agora com a imagem de satélite actual:





Descobre as diferenças por ti mesmo

Trata-se de uma depressão bastante instável e de dificílima previsão.
Daí as previsões de precipitação estarem constantemente a mudar.
E quanto aos alertas, e devido a imprevisibilidade do tempo, serão emitidos com certeza, não com base nos modelos, nas nas imagens de satélite. Daí a serem emitidos em cima do joelho, e posteriormente retirados caso as células se esfumem.
A experiência da profissão ajuda sim, mas não torna as previsões 100% exactas. Muito menos quando se trata deste tipo de fenómenos convectivos.


----------



## ecobcg (19 Set 2008 às 18:48)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



Dan disse:


> Volto a insistir, nesse site, não há qualquer previsão de tempestade tropical ao largo da costa portuguesa.



Peço perdão pelo equivoco!!
Mas como aproximei à nossa zona e aparecia o simbolo "New", cuja legenda era TS para Domingo...enfim...sorry!!!


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Set 2008 às 19:01)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Hoje teve bastante calor, parece que está a querer anunciar algo  vamos lá ver como vão decorrer as coisas.


----------



## Brunomc (19 Set 2008 às 19:05)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

pelas imagens de satélite e do radar do IM parece que vamos ter uns aguaceiros fracos agora no inicio da noite...principalmente no Algarve, costa Vicentina e Alentejana..


----------



## camrov8 (19 Set 2008 às 19:08)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

É verdade um sistema destes é imprevisivel, varia muito com o tempo basta apanhar uma zono do oceano mais quem ou mais fria para ganhar ou perder força


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Set 2008 às 19:13)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Hoje, curiosamente, tive uma mínima de *16,2 ºC* às 7h e, à mesma hora, Gago Coutinho tinha *18,0 ºC*.
A mínima em Gago Coutinho acabou por ser de *17,1 ºC* por volta das 10h, devido ao céu encoberto e à neblina que se prolongou até perto das 11h.


----------



## Brunomc (19 Set 2008 às 19:36)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*








18H UTC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (19 Set 2008 às 19:55)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*






Pelo aviso do Estofex poderemos ter alguma animação amanhã.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (19 Set 2008 às 19:57)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Alguem me sabe dizer se este site é fiável http://www.lightningwizard.com/


----------



## Vince (19 Set 2008 às 20:12)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



Chasing Thunder disse:


> Alguem me sabe dizer se este site é fiável http://www.lightningwizard.com/



Esse site tem outputs muito específicos para meteorologia convectiva baseado nos dados do modelo GFS. Portanto tem a fiabilidade do GFS, e alguns dos mapas são coisas experimentais. Os mapas foram criados por um dos elementos da equipa do Estofex, o Oscar van der Velde, e são muito usados pelo Estofex e por outros meteorologistas mais dedicados ao tempo severo.
Eu ainda há pouco estive de volta dos mapas dele. O problema desse site é conseguires entender e relacionar a informação dos mapas todos e tirares conclusões, não é pêra doce, se conseguires és um mestre 

Se quiseres o manual de instruções, está aqui:
http://lightningwizard.estofex.org/ConvectiveWeatherMaps.pdf (pdf)

 Outro factor a ter em conta é que os mapas por vezes tem um run de atraso dependendo da hora a que os vês.


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Set 2008 às 20:54)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Começam a notar-se os contornos


----------



## Agreste (19 Set 2008 às 21:01)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Pouca sorte. As hipoteses eram boas mas passou ao lado. Ainda estamos a ver a banda passar. Aguardemos...


----------



## Gilmet (19 Set 2008 às 21:02)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

O céu continua encoberto, quer por cirroestratus, quer por altocumulus...

E está uma noite quente! Estou "tropical", com *21,4ºC* neste momento

Humidade a 62%
Pressão a 1017 hPa
Vento a 5,0 km/h de N (360º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 13,8ºC
Ambiente confortável segundo a estação


Última Imagem de Satélite:


----------



## Vince (19 Set 2008 às 21:07)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Xiça, tá quente abafado húmido. Parece que estou no Funchal. Um gajo anda um bocadinho com uns sacos de compras e fica logo a transpirar.
25ºC / 60% de humidade.


----------



## miguel (19 Set 2008 às 21:11)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Boas

Hoje por Setubal:

Temperaturas:

Mín.:*17,0ºC*
Máx.:*31,1ºC*

Humidade:

Mín.:*35%*
Máx.:*98%*

Actual:
*23,7ºC
58%
1019hpa
5,0km/h
Dew point:15ºC*


----------



## storm (19 Set 2008 às 21:11)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Alerta do TiempoSevero:








ANÁLISIS SINÓPTICO Y MESOSCALAR

Una DANA se aproxima lentamente por el Oeste Peninsular, con condiciones de inestabilidad muy favorables en la Península Ibérica entre el domingo 21 de septiembre y lunes día 22.

Habrá vientos marítimos en zonas como el Suroeste y Este peninsular, lo cual apoyará la posibilidad de precipitaciones localmente importantes, siendo más probables en puntos de la mitad Oeste debido a la cercanía de la DANA.

No obstante, esta situación requiere ser vigilada, ya que como siempre todo depende de la situación final de la DANA.

Esperar para ver o que nos traz a Dulce.

Sigo com 23.4ºC e poucas nuvens.


----------



## Fantkboy (19 Set 2008 às 21:25)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

A nossa dulce está a arranjar se para ir para a festa! E está a ficar bonita! 

 Ela é misteriosa e nos dirá alguma coisa, mas só quando ela quiser! Previsões deste tipo de sistema torna se complicado devido a instablidade que a caracteriza! Espero por amanha para ver o que ela nós dá! 

Aqui o tempo esta abafado e quente! Humidade a 63%
21.8 cº Será???

Boa noite!


----------



## Perfect Storm (19 Set 2008 às 21:57)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Boa Noite!
Parece que a Dulce não quer nada connosco
Vamos passar mais um dia, a vela passar. Será que, amanhã dará um ar da sua graça ?
Pelo que diz o GFS bem podemos esquecer!







Por aqui, está uma noite que poderemos considerar tropical,
Temp 20,5ºC 
HR 64% 
Pressão a subir para os 1019 hpa com céu limpo mas muito abafado.


----------



## Fantkboy (19 Set 2008 às 22:20)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Veremos o evoluir da nossa dulce


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Set 2008 às 22:25)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Por cá as coisas evoluiram assim até hoje há tarde   a conclusão é que amanhã e domingo espero apenas 1 a 2 mm.





Parece que há medida que a chuva se aproxima de nós se dissipa, talvez chegue ao Algarve e Lisboa.


----------



## *Dave* (19 Set 2008 às 22:54)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Aqui continua bastante tropical... neste momento:

T.: 23,4ºC
H.R.: 36%
P.: 1016,3mb/hPa

Vento fraco e céu com algumas nuvens de altura média.


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Set 2008 às 22:54)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Bem, quem não tem cão caça com gato e assim o estou a fazer  já que não vou ouvir isto certamente nos proximos tempos.

Vai uma granizada acompanhada de trovoada ?? http://www.freesound.org/samplesViewSingle.php?id=19314

Se tiverem phones utilizem-nos porque vale a pena


----------



## Rog (19 Set 2008 às 22:58)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*


----------



## Levante (19 Set 2008 às 22:59)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Vamos ver se esta noite já chega aqui qualquer coisa...
O ideal seria o centro depressionário deslocar-se mais para E ou SE e ficar um pouco mais cavado.
Melhor ainda seria que a temperatura do mar estivesse mais alta, em torno dos 23º que é o valor de um bom setembro.
Muitos "ses"... mas ainda assim acho que a Dulce tem potencial pra nos deixar umas meninas aqui na zona, resta aguardar. Tudo de olhos postos no satélite e radar na esperança que se forme alguma coisinha aqui no golfo de cadiz


----------



## Rog (19 Set 2008 às 23:01)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Boa noite,
por agora ceu muito nublado. 
Hoje foi um dia de céu pouco nublado e apenas aguaceiros fracos durante a noite até ao início da manhã
1012hpa
87%HR


----------



## Gongas (19 Set 2008 às 23:13)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Noite muito abafada aki perto de Coimbra, sinto a roupa colada ao corpo.temperatura ainda nos 19,5ºC.
Esperemos pelas trovoadas e aguaceiros a partir de amanha.


----------



## miguel (19 Set 2008 às 23:25)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Por aqui ainda vou com 23.0ºC , 58%HR, 1019hpa vento 0km/h


----------



## rijo (19 Set 2008 às 23:26)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*





Já há registo de trovoada apesar de ser em alto mar e a intensificar-se de um registo apenas, passou a ter 3. Dados do Meteox.


----------



## stormy (19 Set 2008 às 23:32)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

noite quentinha por aqui.
a dulce anda a formar um "pseudo olho" pelo q interpretei do satelite IR e acirculaçao esta a fechar concentrando-se e intensificando-se nas proximidades do centro e condensando-se numa area cada vez menor.
se a situação se mantiver seremos afectados por sucessivas bandas de fraca ou moderada intensidade com convecção imbutida (como as pequenas celulas de hoje no alentejo) mas só daqui a 24 a 48 horas é q o seu coração nos atingirá (se nos atingir).
ninguem tem ideia da intensidade com q ela nos vai atingir e as prox 48 horas serão importantes para determinar ao certo o seu desenvolvimento.
prudencia e nao menosprezem a dulce pois ela é manhosa...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (19 Set 2008 às 23:41)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Boas noites malta..

Por aqui ceu encoberto e muito calor com 25.4C

Ninguem sabe a temp do interior do centro da depressao??


----------



## rijo (19 Set 2008 às 23:46)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

*Relâmpagos na última hora:*









Dados: Blitzortung.org


----------



## Relâmpago (19 Set 2008 às 23:53)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Olá, boa noite

É um drama para quem gosta de fenómenos meteorológicos espectaculares, como eu. Devido à situação do nosso País na zona de transição do anticiclone subtropical e da corrente perturbada dos ventos de W, torna-se mais difícil fazer previsões. A depressão 'Dulce' já teve _avanços e recuos_ ao logo destes dias. É exasperante a sua espera. Será que vem? Temos que ter fé. Pode ser que o dia de amanhã traga belas surpresas... esperemos. Para já, aqui por Lisboa o tempo está calmo e algo quente e abafado. esperemos, então, as células. Serão bem vindas.

Temperatura: 23ºC
Pressão: 1019hPa (estável)
Vento: W, fraco


----------



## ajrebelo (19 Set 2008 às 23:57)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

boas

parece que esta ultima saída nos diz que para ver alguma coisa desta Dulce temos de estar junto ao mar, pelo menos amanha.

fica desde já o convite feito a todos os membros para aparecerem por volta da hora de almoço no cabo Espichel, para tentar tirar algumas fotos e vídeos , ou então ter uma bela conversa.

o meu contacto caso queiram  perguntar alguma coisa  está na pagina  Portugal Weather 

abraços


----------



## Relâmpago (20 Set 2008 às 00:05)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> parece que esta ultima saída nos diz que para ver alguma coisa desta Dulce temos de estar junto ao mar, pelo menos amanha.
> 
> ...



Eu aconselhava a arranjar um barquinho e entrar mar adentro, pois esta 'Dulce' não é de fiar. É muito envergonhada  
Todavia, desejo-vos felicidades e que tirem boas imagens, se for caso disso. Se fosse mais novo também estaria aí, com um barco, se fosse necessário.

Um abraço.


----------



## ajrebelo (20 Set 2008 às 00:10)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



Relâmpago disse:


> Eu aconselhava a arranjar um barquinho e entrar mar adentro, pois esta 'Dulce' não é de fiar. É muito envergonhada



boas



com umas bóias amarradas ao barco, com um cabo aí de 200m e nessas bóias um pára raios, era sempre a tirar fotos  

mas como não há barco é em terra que nós vamos estar, é sempre bem vindo esse humor e quem vem por bem.

abraços


----------



## mocha (20 Set 2008 às 00:10)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

boas noite a todos, e desde ja votos de um excelente fim de semana, e que finalmente tenhamos alguma acção pra animar esta cambada de meteoloucos.
Por aqui uns abafados 23ºC e ceu com nuvens a virem de oeste, pressão 1015


----------



## stormy (20 Set 2008 às 00:11)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

despeço-me com o desejo de acordar com um trovao a meio da madrugada....
ela virá...ela virá, paciencia pq as meninas gostam de se organizar bem antes de sair.....


----------



## TaviraMan (20 Set 2008 às 00:13)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Boa noite

Por aqui, céu encoberto e ar quente a dominar. Estão agora 23ºC. Por enquanto nada de vento, mas estas nuvens que entraram rapidamente a cerca de 1 hora, atrás devem trazer alguma coisa

Até amanhã Votos de boas trovoadas


----------



## Vince (20 Set 2008 às 00:14)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



stormy disse:


> ela virá...ela virá, paciencia pq as meninas gostam de se organizar bem antes de sair.....




E de darem umas boas tampas, esperemos que não 
Acho que amanhã vai haver animação, o Tiempo Severo fez a previsão só para Domingo, acho que estão com um dia de avanço no calendário e nem repararam no sábado.


----------



## F_R (20 Set 2008 às 00:51)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Boas

Por cá noite  de fazer inveja a muitas do verão
Estão 21.2ºC
A pressão está nos 1018.6

Hasta


----------



## Levante (20 Set 2008 às 01:39)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Hoje em principio já nao vai haver nada, a nao ser que se forme algo inesperado a sul. O que deve dar alguma coisa sao aquelas meninas que se formaram a SE da Madeira e que estao apontadas mesmo pro Algarve... mas isto só amanha, é esperar!
Entretanto, estao 24º, 60% de humidade e vento em calma total. Sensação de calor opressiva, vai ser das noites mais quentes do verão!


----------



## Vince (20 Set 2008 às 01:55)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



Levante disse:


> O ideal seria o centro depressionário deslocar-se mais para E ou SE e ficar um pouco mais cavado.



É, a desgraçada reflectiu o centro à superfície a norte-noroeste da Madeira em vez de nordeste que seria uma posição bem mais interessante para nós. Depois vai ficar ali parada quase dois dias a norte da Madeira antes de se decidir mover para leste mas já numa fase de enfraquecimento.

22 °C / 70% HR


----------



## AnDré (20 Set 2008 às 01:58)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

E por aqui a noite também segue quente.
21,2ºC e vento nulo.

Estive um bocado de olhos postos do horizonte sul, sudoeste e oeste, mas não vi nada 
E a este a lua vai brilhando timidamente.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (20 Set 2008 às 02:02)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Bem...segundo o comportamento desta ULL, e com a injecçaõ de calor que teve nela, e a rapidez de movimento já estaremos a falar numa DTS!!

Depressão Subtropical, ainda não oficial, e podera nao ser... pois sera tao rapido e com a frente fria de fraca actividade do proximo dia Sabado para domingo, devera perder força... mas como tudo nada e previsivel na meteorologia... Portanto, sera esperado:

Um cavamento ate 12/14 h de amanha, sendo o seu nucleo entre 998 a 1003 com ventos sustentaveis de 45 a 55 km/h com rajadas ate 75km/h com uma convectividade algo profunda no centro em CAPE/LI de -3 a -5 e uma precipitaçao ate 40mm/50mm por hora no centro esperando centros oclosivos nas extremidades de 20mm a 35mm locais...

Tambem é de esperar pequenos funies e granizo.

Multi-celulas não agregadas ao sistema são possiveis de se formar..


É esta a minha analise deste sistema


P.S- Esta analise é meramente pessoal sendo liberto de quaisquer responsabilidades ou danos pessoais.  Apenas minha opinião, segundo dados .


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (20 Set 2008 às 04:14)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Depressao Subtropical -     19-09-2009






Para pesquisas de formação ou explicaçao de sistemas depressionarios subtropicais em : www.google.pt  e pesquisa = depressoes subtropicais nas imagens   :assobio


----------



## nimboestrato (20 Set 2008 às 05:25)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Segundo o GFS há  a previsão de intensa precipitação( vale o que vale) mas   quedar-se-á ,  nas próximas  horas "mesmo aqui ao lado", a ocidente...
o 1º assalto da Dulce parece gorar-se no Oceano.
Veremos como decorrerá todo o  resto do "Combate" que ameaça ser prolongado e ainda gerador de surpresas...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (20 Set 2008 às 05:56)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



nimboestrato disse:


> Segundo o GFS há  a previsão de intensa precipitação( vale o que vale) mas   quedar-se-á ,  nas próximas  horas "mesmo aqui ao lado", a ocidente...
> o 1º assalto da Dulce parece gorar-se no Oceano.
> Veremos como decorrerá todo o  resto do "Combate" que ameaça ser prolongado e ainda gerador de surpresas...




As previsoes das 18z sao sempre extremistras... nao acredites...deixa vir as da 12z....

Ate amanha


----------



## storm (20 Set 2008 às 08:22)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Bom dia, 

Noite calma por aqui sem nada a registar, hoje de manha pelas 7h chuviscou, neste momento um aguaceiro muito fraco(tendencia a intensificar-se).

Céu muito nublado, e 20.8ºC de temperatura.

Não é por nada mas parece-me que a nossa menina vai passar ao lado(talvez outro fiasco)

Estive a ver no GFS e para daqui a 12h esta run mete uma zona laranja no mar, a tal situação que a uns dias ia ficar por cima de Portugal 
Já parou a o aguaceiro molha tolos


----------



## Brunomc (20 Set 2008 às 08:32)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Bom Dia..

Céu muito nublado e ja chuviscou alguma coisa logo pela manhã..

pois a Dulce vai andar mais no mar..isso não quer dizer que se forme uma ou outra celula por aqui..vamos esperar 

o céu por cima de mim neste momento


----------



## Relâmpago (20 Set 2008 às 08:34)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



Vince disse:


> A água atrai menos os raios do que a Terra devido à carga positiva da Terra. Mas em contrapartida a água é muito mais condutora e a salgada ainda mais, e os raios  por vezes também caem na água apesar de menos frequentes. Pelo que se em terra se te cair um raio a alguma distância podes não ter nada para além dum grande susto, no mar pode ser diferente pois a electricidade propaga-se por uma distância muito superior, dependendo da intensidade do raio e da profundidade da água. Se deixares cair uma tomada eléctrica ligada numa piscina podes morrer electrocutado, por isso imagina o que não fará um raio e em água salgada.
> 
> Por isso numa trovoada pira-te o mais rapidamente possível da água, e de preferência da areia também, especialmente se fores o ponto isolado mais alto dum areal, de resto é isso mesmo que a NOAA sugere no seu site sobre dicas para trovoada.



Aqui está um link relacionado com o assunto:
http://science.nasa.gov/headlines/y2001/ast05dec_1.htm


----------



## Relâmpago (20 Set 2008 às 08:56)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Aqui, por Lisboa, a coisa está fraca. Para Oeste há núvens mais escuras, mas não me parece trazerem algo de novo, para já.
A continuar assim, sugiro aos administradores que mudem o nome da depressão de 'Dulce' para 'Amarga'


----------



## Vince (20 Set 2008 às 09:16)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



			
				]ToRnAdO[;86161 disse:
			
		

> Depressao Subtropical -     19-09-2009



Tornado,  quantas discussões iguais teremos que ter de cada vez que temos uma depressão destas ? Ainda há 2 dias disse que para o núcleo aquecer precisas de convecção persistente durante muito tempo junto ao centro, mas só ontem é que nós tivemos um centro a formar-se à superfície. E a convecção não é assim tanta








No GFS tens a típica configuração que estas depressões tem no mapa de fases:






Se hoje todo o dia continuar a ter essa convecção talvez tenhamos assunto para falar e quem sabe até um Invest por parte do NHC. Até lá *não* lhe chames depressão subtropical. É assim que as coisas funcionam e não vale a pena inventar. *Persistência* é a palavra mais importante nestes processos. Como a depressão vai ficar estacionária algum tempo, quem sabe se não acontece mesmo. As condições até são favoráveis:


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Set 2008 às 09:25)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Bom Dia

Por aqui ainda não chuviscou nada só está céu muito nublado, e estão 20.8ºC acho que a Dulce vai ser um fiasco.


----------



## AnDré (20 Set 2008 às 09:25)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Bom dia!

Céu encoberto, tempo abafado e 22,0ºC.
A mínima hoje foi 20,9ºC. (Mínima mais alta desde 12 de Junho).
Também já caíram alguns pingos.

Ao início da manhã, 7:48, o *Dave* relata que em ASM o céu estava a ser coberto por uma espessa camada de nuvens do lado oeste.


Imagem de satélite actual:





Veremos como evoluí!


----------



## Relâmpago (20 Set 2008 às 09:28)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Olá Vince

Esta discussão acerca de depressões subtropicais, deixou-me em dúvida. Existem, de facto, depressões subtropicais e outras chamadas de tropicais, que podem evoluir para ciclones tropicais. Penso que, por definição, todas as depressões que não são originadas pela frente polar ou pelas correntes de leste intertropicais, podem ser classificadas de subtropicais, como é o caso da 'Dulce'. Estas depressões também são convectivas, mas não tão violentas como as tropicais, talvez devido a determinadas condições, como, por exemplo, a temperatura da água do mar ser mais baixa nas regiões onde se formam.

Um abraço


----------



## Vince (20 Set 2008 às 09:41)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



Relâmpago disse:


> Penso que, por definição, todas as depressões que não são originadas pela frente polar ou pelas correntes de leste intertropicais, podem ser classificadas de subtropicais, como é o caso da 'Dulce'. Estas depressões também são convectivas, mas não tão violentas como as tropicais, talvez devido a determinadas condições, como, por exemplo, a temperatura da água do mar ser mais baixa nas regiões onde se formam.



Não é a localização que define o que é uma tropical, subtropical ou extra-tropical em termos de classificação de depressões, é a natureza do seu núcleo e as características que ostenta. Esta depressão começou por ser uma cut-off low, uma depressão com núcleo *frio* em altura. Por vezes este tipo de depressões quando se reflectem à superfície devido à convecção aquecem e tornam-se híbridas, tem características de depressões tropicais em simultâneo com características de depressões extra-tropicais sendo classificadas como subtropicais. Para isso acontecer é necessária convecção a rondar o centro de forma persistente, pois é a única forma do núcleo até aqui frio aquecer. Esse processo exige algum tempo e persistência da convecção. Se se formasse uma depressão subtropical o NHC teria que lhe dar nome, neste caso de Kyle, pois desde 2002 que se nomeam subtropicais no Atlântico, e para já nem um Invest para vigilância foi decretado.


----------



## Gilmet (20 Set 2008 às 09:44)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Bons Dias!

Eu espero bem que, antes das 23:59, venha a ter outra mínima do dia, porque... sinceramente... era uma verginha ficar com uma mínima destas...

A temperatura mínima foi de *19,6ºC*, pelas 2:05

Neste momento tenho 22,2ºC, e cai um aguaceiro

Humidade a 60%
Pressão a 1014 hPa
Vento a 10,0 km/h de NE (45º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 14,1ºC
Ambiente Confortável, segundo a Estação


Precipitração e trovoadas ainda a 0, mas parece que o Oceano está "a bombar"... visto que passou tudo ao lado...


----------



## Relâmpago (20 Set 2008 às 09:55)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



Vince disse:


> Não é a localização que define o que é uma tropical, subtropical ou extra-tropical em termos de classificação de depressões, é a natureza do seu núcleo e as características que ostenta. Esta depressão começou por ser uma cut-off low, uma depressão com núcleo *frio* em altura. Por vezes este tipo de depressões quando se reflectem à superfície devido à convecção aquecem e tornam-se híbridas, tem características de depressões tropicais em simultâneo com características de depressões extra-tropicais sendo classificadas como subtropicais. Para isso acontecer é necessária convecção a rondar o centro de forma persistente, pois é a única forma do núcleo até aqui frio aquecer. Esse processo exige algum tempo e persistência da convecção. Se se formasse uma depressão subtropical o NHC teria que lhe dar nome, neste caso de Kyle, pois desde 2002 que se nomeam subtropicais no Atlântico, e para já nem um Invest para vigilância foi decretado.



Então, para já, terá que ser considerada como extra-tropical, devido às suas características?


----------



## stormy (20 Set 2008 às 09:55)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



Relâmpago disse:


> Olá Vince
> 
> Esta discussão acerca de depressões subtropicais, deixou-me em dúvida. Existem, de facto, depressões subtropicais e outras chamadas de tropicais, que podem evoluir para ciclones tropicais. Penso que, por definição, todas as depressões que não são originadas pela frente polar ou pelas correntes de leste intertropicais, podem ser classificadas de subtropicais, como é o caso da 'Dulce'. Estas depressões também são convectivas, mas não tão violentas como as tropicais, talvez devido a determinadas condições, como, por exemplo, a temperatura da água do mar ser mais baixa nas regiões onde se formam.
> 
> Um abraço



 teoricamente todas as depressões (ate as q tiveram genese em frentes frias mto activas) se se deslocarem para uma regiao favoravel com SST elevada (pelo menos na ordem de 20 a 25 graus), sem contacto com ar mto frio ou seco, com CAPE elevado,etc podem fazer a transição para SWC( symmetric warm core) ou seja nucleo quente e transformarem-se em tempestades subtropicais ou mesmo tropicais(isto ja aconteceu no passado).
a nossa dulce , tal como os "medicanes" tem potencial,de facto, até bastante mas ,em principio nao terá tempo (como o furacão vince) para se transformar num furacãozito ou numa subtropical storm/depression.
vamos ver a evoloção pois se ela se organizar bem (nas prox 24h) desenvolver nucleos convetivos e tornar o seu nucleo mais quente e estavel poderá ser q tenhamos a STD dulce (kyle chamar-lhe-iam os doNHC).


----------



## Relâmpago (20 Set 2008 às 10:03)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



stormy disse:


> *teoricamente todas as depressões (ate as q tiveram genese em frentes frias mto activas) se se deslocarem para uma regiao favoravel com SST elevada (pelo menos na ordem de 20 a 25 graus) podem fazer a transição para SWC( symmetric warm core) ou seja nucleo quente e transformarem-se em tempestades subtropicais ou mesmo tropicais(isto ja aconteceu no passado).*
> a nossa dulce , tal como os "medicanes" tem potencial,de facto, até bastante mas ,em principio nao terá tempo (como o furacão vince) para se transformar num furacãozito ou numa subtropical storm/depression.
> vamos ver a evoloção pois se ela se organizar bem (nas prox 24h) desenvolver nucleos convetivos e tornar o seu nucleo mais quente e estavel poderá ser q tenhamos a STD dulce .



O mar da Antilhas, muito rico neste tipo de fenómenos é, muitas vezes, invadido pela frente polar, em particular as frentes frias.


----------



## stormy (20 Set 2008 às 10:13)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



Relâmpago disse:


> O mar da Antilhas, muito rico neste tipo de fenómenos é, muitas vezes, invadido pela frente polar, em particular as frentes frias.



é verdade essa zona tem um clima peculiar pq , por exemplo, tem uma media da tmin de 20 graus em janeiro mas se vier uma frente fria (as frentes  sao canalisadas e afuniladas pelo "tornado alley"), a t pode cair para 10 graus!


----------



## Vince (20 Set 2008 às 10:24)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



Relâmpago disse:


> Então, para já, terá que ser considerada como extra-tropical, devido às suas características?



Depende da evolução dela. Até aqui era uma cut-off low, uma depressão muito especifica isolada nos níveis altos, como tem núcleo frio deve ser considerada de extratropical. Quando se reflecte à superfície começa a evoluir de determinada forma. Se começa por exemplo a adquirir frentes está tipicamente a transformar-se numa extra tropical clássica. Se pelo contrário começa a criar convecção profunda no centro pode até evoluir para depressão puramente tropical, altamente improvável com estas temperaturas da água. Se ostenta de forma persistente características de umas e outras é classificada uma subtropical. A palavra chave é a persistência, pois as fronteiras entre umas coisas e outras não são rígidas, estas depressões tem sempre qualquer coisa de umas e outras nem que seja durante umas horas, mas só ao fim de algum tempo é que se percebe que dinâmica e processos estão de facto consolidados.


----------



## miguel (20 Set 2008 às 10:33)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Boas por aqui a mínima foi de 19,8ºC por pouco não foi tropical...

Agora o céu está coberto e já está a aquecer vou com 23,3ºC, 59%HR, 1016hpa e vento nulo...Nas proxima hora espero que o céu fique pouco nublado mas ainda bem para dar para ver as células que vem de SW a chegarem a terra para o fim da manha e tarda :P 

PS:Rebelo vai preparando ai as piriquitas que ai vou eu


----------



## Brunomc (20 Set 2008 às 10:37)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

parece que vamos ter algumas células a virem de sw no inicio da tarde 

atenção pessoal do algarve e alentejo..

Aqui estão elas


----------



## storm (20 Set 2008 às 11:09)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Caiu a coisa de 5minutos mais um aguaceiro fraco.


----------



## stormy (20 Set 2008 às 11:21)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

as celulas estao praticamente estacionarias.
mais um dia de espranças desfeitas....
esperemos pela tarde a partir das 16h


----------



## Brunomc (20 Set 2008 às 11:32)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*









10h UTC


----------



## F_R (20 Set 2008 às 11:44)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Bom dia

por cá céu nublado e *25.6ºC*

A minima oi de *18.1ºC*


----------



## AnDré (20 Set 2008 às 12:11)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Cheguei agora da rua.
Levantou-se há minutos um vento moderado de NOROESTE.

O céu mantem-se encoberto mas sem chuva.
Temperatura a descer. 23,8ºC agora.


----------



## João Soares (20 Set 2008 às 12:16)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

O ceu encobriu por nuvens altas
Temp: *27.8ºC*
Hum: *48%*


----------



## Rog (20 Set 2008 às 12:31)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Boa tarde,
Por aqui ceu nublado com abertas
durante a noite ocorreram alguns aguaceiros fracos 1,1mm
por agora 21,9ºC
69%HR
1013hpa


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Set 2008 às 12:36)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

O vento deu um pulo que até dói  vento é comigo hehe  neste momento estou com 20.9ºC.





Linha vermelha temperatura e linha verde o vento.


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Set 2008 às 12:36)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

O Sol brilha no radar vem precipitação será que chega ao Algarve, a sudoeste nota-se já alguma nebulosidade, o calor abafado aperta, esperemos pelas próximas horas.


----------



## stormy (20 Set 2008 às 12:45)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*




Mário Barros disse:


> O vento deu um pulo que até dói  vento é comigo hehe  neste momento estou com 20.9ºC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cool  marado lindo interessante o q
a dulce ta a dar...
aqui nada d interessante
esperemos mais um pouco q a dulce ta-lhe a dar


----------



## storm (20 Set 2008 às 12:48)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Por aqui o vento já da umas rajadas moderadas, o céu está a ficar negro, deve estar a vir alguma coisa

Sigo com 24.8ºC.


----------



## vitamos (20 Set 2008 às 12:58)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Por aqui depois de prometer... pufff

Em Lisboa neste momento céu a ficar muito menos carregado, com abertas. O vento está fraco!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Set 2008 às 13:04)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Boa Tarde.

Por aqui o tempo está muito abafado estão 29.9ºC e o céu está com algumas nuvens mas nada de especial; será que a dulce não quer nada com Portugal


----------



## ajrebelo (20 Set 2008 às 13:04)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Boas

Elas estão a vir de SW e a tarde pode ser animada no sul e Litoral... 

Abraços


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Set 2008 às 13:11)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Bem ainda á pouco estavam 29.9ºC, agora já estão 30.2ºC


----------



## Levante (20 Set 2008 às 13:13)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



algarvio1980 disse:


> O Sol brilha no radar vem precipitação será que chega ao Algarve, a sudoeste nota-se já alguma nebulosidade, o calor abafado aperta, esperemos pelas próximas horas.



É mesmo, 28º, 65% humidade e vento de ESE, verao classico!
Como era de esperar, nem uma pinga durante a noite, e agora expectativas em relação a esta circulação que já atingiu o Algarve sob a forma de nuvens médias/altas, resultado da dissipaçao do topo das células que pairavam no atlântico esta manha... Resta aguardar, porque embora a tendencia pareça ser dissiparem-se, novas células podem vir a formar-se nesta zona, que é a unica maneira de haver alguma actividade durante o dia de hoje...
A Dulce está bastante estacionária... já que nao se desloca para SE devia cavar bem fundo!!


----------



## João Soares (20 Set 2008 às 13:17)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

A cada vez a mais nuvens altas no ceu

Temp: *29.4ºC*
Hum: *45%*


----------



## Mago (20 Set 2008 às 13:27)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Está tudo a passar um pouco ao lado
Céu com algumas nuvens por aqui
24ºC


----------



## rijo (20 Set 2008 às 13:37)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

*Das 12H às 24H de hoje o IM prevê Trovoadas em todo o país:*


----------



## stormy (20 Set 2008 às 13:44)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

vento "estrombolico" é este q levantou agora.
agora esta vento moderado com rajadas de NO
podem me explicar o fenomeno? 
a dulce esta a preparar-se esta mesmo inprevisivel.


----------



## rijo (20 Set 2008 às 13:50)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*




*Estão a começar a surgir relâmpagos próximos do Algarve.*


----------



## stormy (20 Set 2008 às 13:51)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

em santo andre (prox a sines) a minima foi de 21 e as 10 ja estavam....29graus e 47%RH 
ISTO É FENOMENAL A DULCE ESTÁ A FAZER MILAGRES !!!!


----------



## rijo (20 Set 2008 às 14:01)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Temperatura da água


----------



## camrov8 (20 Set 2008 às 14:05)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

realmente nas imagens de satelite já se nota alguma rotação, mas não sei que tipo de classificação terá


----------



## rijo (20 Set 2008 às 14:11)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

*É impressão minha ou está-se a formar ali algo?*


----------



## stormy (20 Set 2008 às 14:18)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

sera isto o amigo do vince o kyle??? 
ela está a cavar e eu a temer a tempestade da decada em portugal 
aqui o tempo esta tropical e o vento moderado de oeste.....
q venham as chuvas os ventos e os SCM q venha o kyle mas q nao faça mtos estragos ......


----------



## Brunomc (20 Set 2008 às 14:21)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

 está mesmo a forma-se qualquer coisa..


----------



## camrov8 (20 Set 2008 às 14:22)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

parece tar a ganhar energia rapidamente, por cá a temperatura baixou 3ºc em dez minutos e começou a levantar-se vento


----------



## Brunomc (20 Set 2008 às 14:27)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Set 2008 às 14:28)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Olá a todos. 
Por cá, a mínima foi de *19,1 ºC* e a noite foi de céu muito nublado e vento fraco.
Agora o céu está cada vez menos nublado, o vento está fraco e a temperatura sobe calmamente.


----------



## camrov8 (20 Set 2008 às 14:31)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

qual a pressão no centro deste ciclone


----------



## TaviraMan (20 Set 2008 às 14:38)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Bom dia

Por cá, céu a tornar-se muito nublado por nuvens medias. Estão 26ºC e vento fraco de Sudoeste. Começam a aparecer algumas nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical.


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Set 2008 às 14:46)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Por cá céu praticamente limpo só com a presença de algumas nuvens altas, nada de mais  23.9ºC.


----------



## Vince (20 Set 2008 às 14:47)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



camrov8 disse:


> qual a pressão no centro deste ciclone



1004mb.





stormy disse:


> ela está a cavar e eu a temer a tempestade da decada em portugal




Vá lá, deixem-se disto, que exagero !!! Não se está a formar nada. Isso é só falta de alguma experiência na observação, o forum está cheio de seguimentos de depressões destas, algumas até com melhor aspecto do que esta.

Vou tentar-vos explicar como é difícil uma cut off evoluir para uma subtropical. Como sabem, as nossas águas não são suficientemente quentes.

Não sendo quentes como é que se forma a convecção necessária no centro ? Forma-se por exemplo com frio em altura, que compensa assim a nível de gradiente térmico vertical a água estar mais fria do que o necessário. Daí que as subtropicais nascam por vezes a partir das cutoff's, que tem o tal frio em altura. Ou seja, em vez de termos mais calor na água compensamos com mais frio em altura obtendo um bom gradiente para a convecção.

Só que chegados aqui entramos num dilema. Se o núcleo da depressão aquece com a convecção o frio em altura vai diminuindo, diminuindo assim a convecção, o que estraga o processo todo. 

Portanto neste tipo de depressões é por essas fases que elas vão passando, nas horas do dia em que a convecção é mais favorável ela ganha convecção no centro, nas menos desfavoráveis perde-a. Foi isso que sucedeu durante a madrugada em que perdeu tudo o que tinha ontem à noite. É tudo um equilíbrio bastante precário e de dificuldade complicada de ultrapassar.

Agora está a ganhar novamente, provavelmente para perder novamente. Daí a persistência necessária nestes processos que já referi múltiplas vezes. Sem haver persistência, chapéu, é tudo apenas fases de avanços e recuos, uma coisa perfeitamente natural nestas depressões e que já vimos múltiplas vezes.

Se pelo contrário, não há recuos ao fim de bastante tempo, então sim, temos assunto para falar. O que não quer dizer de forma alguma que seria a tempestade da década 

Está tudo demasiado ansioso com a Dulce, nada como ir dar um passeio nesta tarde de sábado a ver o que aparece no horizonte


----------



## stormy (20 Set 2008 às 14:49)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

isto esta a aquecer e a depressao esta terrivelmente semelhante ao vince (ate as previsoes do IM estao iguais as de ha 3 anos!!!!)estou ansioso....


----------



## Perfect Storm (20 Set 2008 às 14:52)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Boa tarde

Por aqui a dulce já fez das suas. Já choveu e bastante
Actualmente, 23ºC, HR 61% e a pressão nos 1017hpa e uma sensação de ambiente bastante abafado.






[/URL][/IMG]

No entanto, pelo seguimento da imagem de satelite, voltar a chover certamente.


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Set 2008 às 14:54)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



stormy disse:


> isto esta a aquecer e a depressao esta terrivelmente semelhante ao vince (ate as previsoes do IM estao iguais as de ha 3 anos!!!!)estou ansioso....



Calmex  não se está a passar nada de especial, ela está perfeitamente "estável" no seu sitio.


----------



## Agreste (20 Set 2008 às 14:56)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Infelizmente o centro está a «perder pressão» como os modelos mostravam e a «Dulce» parece já não conseguir formar frentes consistentes. Tudo o que resta são farrapos espalhados em volta do pequeno centro já pouco organizado. Quando se aproximar do continente poderá já não ter o potencial de trovoadas que se esperava.  

Ontem foi mesmo uma hipotese falhada. Aquele núcleo de nuvens que passou paralelamente à costa vinha mesmo a calhar...


----------



## stormy (20 Set 2008 às 15:02)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

caro vince como ja sabes as STD formam-se com SST entre os 20 e os 25 agora ve o mapa da SST .
a agua esta a 23Cº
o vince formou-se com SST a 24Cº
eu n sei o q dizer mas acho q isto esta a tornar-se bastante preocupante....
mesmo q nao se forme uma TS ou uma STD vao haver condiçoes particularmente boas para trovoadas e SCM sendo q estes sistemas podem ser ainda mais gravosos q uma STD pelo facto de concentrarem a sua energia numa area mto mais pequena.
eu sou só um mero e insignificante cirrus no mundo da meteorologia mas acho q nos ultimos 5 anos em q me apaixonei por esta ciencia aprendi alguma coisa..nao?
quem sabe q o furacão vince é a excepçao q confirma a regra .....
ninguem sabe pois esta ciencia só se desenvolveu sériamente na ultima meia duzia de decadas tempo esse insignificante á escala global.
eu respeito-te (se me permites trater-te por tu) mas acho q nao devias ser tao ceptico no q diz respeito ao desenvolvimento da dulce....no fundo todos nos temos um pouco de razao.


----------



## camrov8 (20 Set 2008 às 15:04)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

um dos meus posts fui dado como exagero, tecnicamente é um ciclone que quer dizer um núcleo de baixas pressões todas as baixas pressões são ciclones os media é que abusam deste termo, daí o famoso anti-ciclone dos açores que é um núcleo de altas pressões


----------



## dgstorm (20 Set 2008 às 15:05)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Bem, isto hoje está mesmo abafado 
31,4º aqui.

O cenário do freemeteo para Braga na proxima semana é absolutamente extraordinario !


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Set 2008 às 15:11)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



stormy disse:


> caro vince como ja sabes as STD formam-se com SST entre os 20 e os 25 agora ve o mapa da SST .
> a agua esta a 23Cº
> o vince formou-se com SST a 24Cº
> eu n sei o q dizer mas acho q isto esta a tornar-se bastante preocupante....
> ...





A atmosfera já se encontra muito fria, para que tais sistemas se formem, para além de que as altas pressões andam muito perto.

Ela não vai passar de uma mera depressão que poderá eventualmente dar um aguaceiro ou outro.





Está-se aqui a fazer uma tempestade numa chávena de café.


----------



## Vince (20 Set 2008 às 15:15)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



stormy disse:


> caro vince como ja sabes as STD formam-se com SST entre os 20 e os 25 agora ve o mapa da SST .
> a agua esta a 23Cº
> o vince formou-se com SST a 24Cº
> eu n sei o q dizer mas acho q isto esta a tornar-se bastante preocupante....
> ...



O Vince teve uma génese muito complexa pois nasceu a partir de uma tempestade subtropical que foi absorvida por uma frente dando origem ao Vince. Essa tempestade subtropical nasceu a partir de uma depressão como esta mas muito mais a sul, a oeste das canárias, que se formou com água mais quente. 
Ninguém diz que não pode acontecer de novo, pode perfeitamente e já expliquei os mecanismos porque pode acontecer para compensar a água mais fria. O que estou a dizer é que agora não se está a passar nada, muito menos que seja preocupante e a não ser que estejas muito certo que que dizes não podes para aqui vir falar em tempestade da década ou situações preocupantes.


----------



## Kraliv (20 Set 2008 às 15:20)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Boas,


Não estou com muito vagar para fotografar, (tenho o meu 2CV desmanchado   ) se tiver um bocadinho já o faço para mostrar que está a querer formar-se algo por estas bandas.


Temperatura actual 32.2ºC, 1015hPa e 45%Humidade


----------



## belem (20 Set 2008 às 15:21)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



dgstorm disse:


> Bem, isto hoje está mesmo abafado
> 31,4º aqui.
> 
> O cenário do freemeteo para Braga na proxima semana é absolutamente extraordinario !



Isso é que é optimismo eheheh!!


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Set 2008 às 15:23)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



belem disse:


> Isso é que é optimismo eheheh!!



Ou então maluqueira modelística 

Estou com 25.0ºC  isto não vai passar de um simples dia de Verão.


----------



## rijo (20 Set 2008 às 15:24)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*


----------



## amarusp (20 Set 2008 às 15:28)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Boa tarde, hoje estou na Lousa. O céu está tapado e já cairam 2 pequenos aguaceiros, nada de significativo. BFS!!!


----------



## João Soares (20 Set 2008 às 15:28)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Ceu encoberto por nuvens altas
Temp: *28.2ºC*
Hum: *49%*

Temp max: *29.7ºC*


----------



## stormy (20 Set 2008 às 15:30)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



Vince disse:


> O Vince teve uma génese muito complexa pois nasceu a partir de uma tempestade subtropical que foi absorvida por uma frente dando origem ao Vince. Essa tempestade subtropical nasceu a partir de uma depressão como esta mas muito mais a sul, a oeste das canárias, que se formou com água mais quente.
> Ninguém diz que não pode acontecer de novo, pode perfeitamente e já expliquei os mecanismos porque pode acontecer para compensar a água mais fria. O que estou a dizer é que agora não se está a passar nada, muito menos que seja preocupante e a não ser que estejas muito certo que que dizes não podes para aqui vir falar em tempestade da década ou situações preocupantes.



a historia da tempestade da decada foi um obvio exagero mas quando a dulce ela anda esquisita e eu nunca tinha visto algo assim dai a minha preocupaçao.
a dulce nao e uma cut-off normal, é so isto. 
em principio pouca coisa se desenvolverá mas só em principio.


----------



## dgstorm (20 Set 2008 às 15:36)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Levantou-se vento, a temperatura desce, céu nublado... nada de especial!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (20 Set 2008 às 15:37)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Boas tardes.. viste que onte(hoje) fiz uma noitada com esta depressão...

Agora fui ver de fugida a depressao e perdeu bastante convectividade junto ao centro, mas ela esta persistente ...

E teima em querer baixar a pressao... vamos ver se esta tarde ela se reforce com mais ar quente e humido de sul...

Bem agora vou comprar uma Maquina para captar e mostrar á malta o que se passa por aqui 

Ate ja...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Set 2008 às 15:43)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Por cá, estou com *29,4 ºC* e *41 %*.
O céu está pouco nublado e o vento está fraco.


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Set 2008 às 15:46)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Céu limpo  estou com 25.3ºC.


----------



## Kraliv (20 Set 2008 às 15:55)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Boas,


Está ficando assim, aqui pelo Redondo... talvez ao final da tarde possa 






















Temperatura 32.0ºC ; Pressão baixou a 1014hPa; Vento 18.0 km/h SSW


----------



## belem (20 Set 2008 às 16:10)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



rijo disse:


> Temperatura da água



Dentro das águas territoriais de Portugal (sul dos Açores) há zonas com a água a 28!! E nem são pontinhos, são mesmo zonas!
Monte gordo está com a água boa a 23,5.
Mais quente do que o resto do Algarve.


----------



## João Soares (20 Set 2008 às 16:32)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

E já cai um aguaceiro fraco 
E eu, a pensar que só ia chover por volta das 22h

Temp: *22.7ºC*
Hum: *63%*


----------



## mocha (20 Set 2008 às 16:36)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

boas, por aqui muito sol, temperatura é de 27.2ºC, vento fraco e a pressão desceu para os 1012hpa


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Set 2008 às 16:45)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Boas.

Por aqui o céu está limpo, mas mais para sul já se vê aguaceiros, a temperatura está nos 28.1ºC


----------



## miguel (20 Set 2008 às 16:48)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Vamos seguir trovoadas quando os modelos derem bom tempo.Estamos no cabo Espichel debaixo de um sol escaldante 28°C..mas finalmente estão a formar grandes cumulos a SE.


----------



## Vince (20 Set 2008 às 17:08)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



miguel disse:


> Vamos seguir trovoadas quando os modelos derem bom tempo.Estamos no cabo Espichel debaixo de um sol escaldante 28°C..mas finalmente estão a formar grandes cumulos a SE.



Hehehe. Há que ter fé. Os valores de convergência, divergência e humidade estão muito bons em toda a região a SW de Lisboa. Falta qualquer coisa a servir de mecanismo de disparo e infelizmente algum CAPE. 

Que tal praticarem aí umas danças da chuva ? Pode ser que seja suficiente para elevar um pouco o ar e desencadear o processo


----------



## Gerofil (20 Set 2008 às 17:19)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Aguaceiros com elevado aparato eléctrico a Sul / Sueste de Évora (fotos tiradas às 17h00, a partir do Alandroal):









A tarde trouxe um grande aumento da nebulosidade e o vento tornou-se moderado de sul/sudoeste. O Redondo fica ligeiramente à direita das imagens.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Set 2008 às 17:21)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Boas pois é!!! a menina não se quere chegar a nós mandou adiar por mais umas horas a sua chegada mas isto está a custar não sei
O céu por aqui esteve toda a manhã e de tarde nublado já apareceu o sol mas vão chegando algumas nuvens altas a temparatura essa está bastante  alta e abafado 28.8ºc.com vento fraco de S/SW.


----------



## Vince (20 Set 2008 às 17:21)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Célula no Alentejo e uma grande a SW de Sagres


----------



## MSantos (20 Set 2008 às 17:28)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Boa tarde

Hoje fui passear para os lados de Sintra, mas já estou de regresso

Neste momento o céu está povoado por alguns cirrus e esão 27ºC


----------



## DRC (20 Set 2008 às 17:29)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Dia muito quente em Póvoa de Santa Iria, a única chuva que
caiu foi durante a noite e não foi nada de especial.
Por agora está céu limpo e muito abafado (29ºC).


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Set 2008 às 17:33)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Pois é no alentejo já houve festa






Por cá tudo na mesma, céu com poucas nuvens o vento sopra fraco de NO e estão 28.3ºC


----------



## João Soares (20 Set 2008 às 17:37)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

E, mais um aguaceiro
Temp: *21.5ºC*
Hum: *72%*


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Set 2008 às 17:38)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



Vince disse:


> Célula no Alentejo e uma grande a SW de Sagres
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Minho (20 Set 2008 às 17:39)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

De facto a sondagem das 12h em Lisboa mostra uma atmosfera neutra (CAPE = 0, CIN = 0) além de parecer faltar alguma humidade a nível do solo. Talvez com a entrada de algum ar húmido a coisa possa melhorar...







Aqui por Melgaço aguardo os primeiros aguaceiros


----------



## shaleim (20 Set 2008 às 17:57)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Atenção pessoal! Mas já viram na imagem de satélite a célula que se está a formar a sudoeste?! Parece que mais para a noite, o pessoal do barlavento algarvio vai ter festa. Ou estarei errado?...


----------



## stormy (20 Set 2008 às 18:00)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

aquela celula a SO de sagres deverá movimentar-se para NNE e depois para N, portanto espero pouca animaçao aqui em lis, a menos q ela cresca incomensuravelmente.


----------



## Vince (20 Set 2008 às 18:00)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



algarvio1980 disse:


> Sim, uma célula jeitosa, mas algo falta, acaba tudo por morrer na praia, ou seja, nenhuma chega a terra, pelos menos aqui no Algarve.



É um complexo de células e movem-se rapidamente a 70 km/h e chegarão ao barlavento daqui a 45 minutos. Resta saber com que intensidade.







*Webcam de Sagres:*
http://www.algarvewebcams.com/webcampics/noon/Sagres Webcam, Martinhal Beach.jpg


----------



## dgstorm (20 Set 2008 às 18:01)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

E caem as primeiras pingas.
Temp: 24.6ºC
57% de humidade


----------



## rijo (20 Set 2008 às 18:02)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



às 16H30.

*Já chove no Algarve e Alentejo?*


----------



## shaleim (20 Set 2008 às 18:06)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Aqui em Portimão já se ouviu um trovão ao longe. O céu a sudoeste está muito cinzento, e aparentemente algo se aproxima.


----------



## Relâmpago (20 Set 2008 às 18:06)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Olá

Aqui por Lisboa, decepção. Enfim, a 'Dulce' resolveu brindar-nos com o seu calor, oferecendo-nos uma bela tarde de fim de verão para a praia  Mas já era de esperar. Para este tipo de situações e na situação geográfica em que nos encontramos, as previsões são bastante falíveis. Pode ser que se forme outra depressão convectiva a SW do cabo de S. Vicente que avance para terra. Ou então pode ser que esta perca a timidez e resolva avançar para terra. Não consultei os quadros, por isso não sei qual é a situação actual da 'Dulce'. Poderá estar em estado de enchimento (?)


----------



## rijo (20 Set 2008 às 18:08)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

*Relâmpagos aproximam-se do Algarve e Alentejo...*


----------



## Gerofil (20 Set 2008 às 18:10)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Olá
Oiço ainda alguns trovões da trovoada que entretanto passou pelos concelhos de Évora e Redondo, atravessou a Serra d`Ossa e agora está a  afectar os concelhos de Estremoz, Borba e Vila Viçosa. Aqui no Alandroal o vento sopra moderado de sudoeste e não choveu …

Precipitação entre as 16h00 e as 17h00: Portel - 8,7 mm; Évora (Aeródromo) - 1,6 mm (Fonte: IM).


----------



## rijo (20 Set 2008 às 18:14)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

já houve festa no Alentejo entre as 15H e as 16H... 86 descargas!


----------



## João Soares (20 Set 2008 às 18:23)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Chuva forte e *20.1ºC*


----------



## martinus (20 Set 2008 às 18:24)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Em Braga esteve a chover e a dar sol. Aguaceiro entre fraco e moderado e um sol potente agora a ficar por detrás de uma nuvem negra.


----------



## camrov8 (20 Set 2008 às 18:35)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

pode ser que a chuva ajude alguma coisa


----------



## rijo (20 Set 2008 às 18:42)

*Temperaturas*


----------



## Rog (20 Set 2008 às 18:43)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Boa tarde,
Por aqui alguns aguaceiros fracos
20,1ºC
77%HR
1013hpa
desde as 0h 1,5mm
imagem de satélite das 18h


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Set 2008 às 18:46)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Por aqui ouviu-se o primeiro trovão há minutos a sw da cidade deitei a cabeça fora do meu estámine pela janela por enquanto é só uma nuvem mais gorda mas a S/SE parece vir qualquer coisinha.
Vamos esperar


----------



## Rog (20 Set 2008 às 18:47)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Ao contrário do norte da Madeira com apenas aguaceiros fracos, o Funchal tem registado períodos de chuva por vezes forte.
Alguns danos causados ontem pela chuva forte que se abateu no Funchal.




> Queda de árvore provoca danos em dois veículos
> Concerto dos Bootleg Beatles interrompido pelo mau tempo
> Data: 20-09-2008
> 
> ...


 Fonte: www.dnoticias.pt


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Set 2008 às 18:56)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Bolas por cá nada de chuva ainda estou farto.
T.Actual: 26.9ºC


----------



## DRC (20 Set 2008 às 18:59)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Depois de uma tarde de céu limpo, começam, a aparecer a 
sul e sudoeste algumas nuvens, quem sabe se não virá 
alguma coisa lá mais para a noite.

Temperatura actual em Póvoa de Sta Iria: 27ºC

Pelas imagens do Radar no site do Inst. de Meteorologia 
neste momento deve chover bem em Sagres.


----------



## F_R (20 Set 2008 às 19:11)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Boas por cá céu muito nublado mas por vezes o sol consegue mostrar a sua força.

Estão *26.4ºC*, máxima foi de *29.8ºC*

Quanta a  apenas uns pingos que nem deu para molhar a estrada.


----------



## olheiro (20 Set 2008 às 19:11)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Boa tarde caros foristas:

Depois de uma madrugada com chuva fraca tivemos até ao presente momento muito sol, alguns períodos de céu pouco nublado e muito calor e humidade. Foi um óptimo dia de piscina.

Não fosse a paisagem, as cores e os odores e diria que estava num "resort" algures nos trópicos. E não me parece que venha a ocorrer nada de especial....


----------



## camrov8 (20 Set 2008 às 19:13)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

os nucleos dissipam-se quando chegam a terra é isso que esta a estragar tudo


----------



## Agreste (20 Set 2008 às 19:34)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Só para confirmar que aqui por Faro já chove. 

Os núcleos que foram apontados à pouco estão a resultar para já em chuva fraca, mas o céu está a ficar coberto e parece não ser um simples aguaceiro...


----------



## DRC (20 Set 2008 às 19:39)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Nuvens muito escuras aproximam-se da Póvoa de Santa Iria.
É capaz de vir alguma chuva, ou melhor, trovoada.


----------



## storm (20 Set 2008 às 19:45)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Tarde de verão por aqui, céu totalmente limpo.

Enfim mais uma desilusão


----------



## rbsmr (20 Set 2008 às 19:45)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



DRC disse:


> Nuvens muito escuras aproximam-se da Póvoa de Santa Iria.
> É capaz de vir alguma chuva, ou melhor, trovoada.



Confirmo isso, aqui de Sacavém. Vêm de Sul
Lets party!!!


----------



## meteo (20 Set 2008 às 19:50)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

aqui por Portimão um belo dia de praia com muito calor,e a partir das 7 apareceram umas nuvens bem negras e ainda caiu um aguaceiro forte a trovoada não ouvi


----------



## rijo (20 Set 2008 às 19:54)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

*Acho que é raro as nuves deslocarem-se tão devagar....*


----------



## Agreste (20 Set 2008 às 19:56)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Fatia de leão a caminho da margem sul e depois a grande Lisboa... Vamos ver se não se esfrangalha pelo caminho!


----------



## Brunomc (20 Set 2008 às 20:01)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

fotos tiradas a 5 minutos..direção SW-W  Alcacer do Sal e Setubal


----------



## ecobcg (20 Set 2008 às 20:06)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Boa tarde,

Depois de um dia de muito sol e calor, começou a chover há  1 hora atrás. Para já ainda e só uma chuva fraca. Trovoada ainda nada!! Acho que ainda não vai ser desta...


----------



## AnDré (20 Set 2008 às 20:09)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



miguel disse:


> Vamos seguir trovoadas quando os modelos derem bom tempo.Estamos no cabo Espichel debaixo de um sol escaldante 28°C..mas finalmente estão a formar grandes cumulos a SE.



Muito, muito sol!

Eu, o Gilmet, o vitamos e o Daniel_Vilão, resolvemos subir até ao cimo da serra da Amoreira em Odivelas e praticamente nem nuvens vimos. Uns cirrus ali, outros acolá, alguns desenvolvimentos a Este, mas nada mais que isso.
Muito calor, vento fraco e sol!

Enfim, valeu pela companhia, claro está!
A visilibidade estava tão boa que o cabo Espichel parecia ser já lá ao fundo. Ainda gritámos pelo miguel e ajrebelo, mas eles não nos ouviram!


Agora, o cenário é outro! Muitas nuvens a sul e com um bom desenvolvimento!
Portanto o programa para esta noite é:
Instalarmo-nos nas varandas, sentados em cadeiras confortáveis, com uma taça de miluvit ou cerelac numa mão, e a máquina fotográfica na outra!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (20 Set 2008 às 20:11)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Cheguei agora de Faro onde chuvia intensamente mas não vi nenhuma descarga electrica.... a celula esta a chegar aqui a V.R.S.A ja morta neste momento... mas vai haver mais...


----------



## Brunomc (20 Set 2008 às 20:16)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



> Portanto o programa para esta noite é:
> Instalarmo-nos nas varandas, sentados em cadeiras confortáveis, com uma taça de miluvit ou cerelac numa mão, e a máquina fotográfica na outra!



André e uma noite bem passada


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (20 Set 2008 às 20:17)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Já agora , estriei a minha canon nova...

E a foto quando chegava a V.R.S.A







Ja estava escuro..


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Set 2008 às 20:18)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Por aqui, uns meros pingos e nada mais


----------



## rijo (20 Set 2008 às 20:19)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Depois de céu limpo durante a tarde inteira já se vêem nuvens em Queluz. Parece-me que a maior parte estão no mar...


----------



## Brunomc (20 Set 2008 às 20:19)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

bela foto ToRnAdO


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (20 Set 2008 às 20:22)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



Brunomc disse:


> bela foto ToRnAdO



Obrigadão...

Já pinga


----------



## Brunomc (20 Set 2008 às 20:22)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



> Depois de céu limpo durante a tarde inteira já se vêem nuvens em Queluz. Parece-me que a maior parte estão no mar...



parece que vai em direção a Sesimbra..


----------



## rijo (20 Set 2008 às 20:23)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

*Uma dúvida...*




Qual a explicação para tantos núcleos se formarem em Marrocos e haver tantas descargas eléctricas naquele local do mundo?


----------



## Vince (20 Set 2008 às 20:35)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



rijo disse:


> *Uma dúvida...*
> 
> Qual a explicação para tantos núcleos se formarem em Marrocos e haver tantas descargas eléctricas naquele local do mundo?



Penso que tem a ver com a Cordilheira do Atlas (que tem alguns picos acima dos 4 mil metros) que separa muitas vezes massas de ar muito quente de frias, e sendo cadeias de montanhas ajudam a dispararem as trovoadas e devido à configuração que se estende por centenas de quilómetros provocam também fortes fenómenos de convergência obrigando o ar a subir.


----------



## Brunomc (20 Set 2008 às 20:41)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

heeee ja chove por aqui..

finalmente uns aguaceiros moderados


----------



## MSantos (20 Set 2008 às 20:45)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Boa noite

O céu começa a ficar mais nublado

A chuva está a aproximar-se, de Setúbal e Lisboa


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (20 Set 2008 às 20:46)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Aqui não passou de meras pingas grossas... tal como o Algarvio relatou..

Muito fraco mas esta noite Promete...!


----------



## ACalado (20 Set 2008 às 20:51)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Por aqui esta a cair uma valente trovoada  com relâmpagos e tudo 
já estreei o pluviometro


----------



## Vince (20 Set 2008 às 20:56)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Uma multidão todo o dia à espera de quase nada. Ai esta Dulce. André, tu que a baptizaste, se por acaso for nome de namorada tem cuidado que esta pode ser daquelas que te deixam à porta do altar 

Vamos lá a ver se isto melhora durante a noite.


----------



## rufer (20 Set 2008 às 21:00)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Eu não reguei o jardim a pensar numa boa chuvada, afinal deu nisto. 

E agora está uma verdadeira noite tropical 24.1º[/SIZE]


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Set 2008 às 21:02)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Boas por aqui já fizeram algumas descargas a SW/SE da cidade e eu fiquei no meio chuva nem pinga para inaugrar o meu penico foi montado há 8 dias para os lados da raia vai fazendo alguns clarões a temparatura está alta 24.8ºc céu algo nublado e vento fraco


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Set 2008 às 21:03)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Estou com 22.3ºC   e algumas nuvens.


----------



## Gilmet (20 Set 2008 às 21:04)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



AnDré disse:


> Muito, muito sol!
> 
> Eu, o Gilmet, o vitamos e o Daniel_Vilão, resolvemos subir até ao cimo da serra da Amoreira em Odivelas e praticamente nem nuvens vimos. Uns cirrus ali, outros acolá, alguns desenvolvimentos a Este, mas nada mais que isso.
> Muito calor, vento fraco e sol!
> ...



É verdade! Foi uma Excelente tarde!
O que há alguns dias pensavamos que ia ser uma belo dia de trovoada, ou, pelo menos, de chuva, transformou-se num dia de Sol e calor

Só a partir das 16:00 é que se começaram a formar uns cumulus congestus, ao longe, e, há pouco, já o céu estava de novo muito nublado por alguns cumulus humilis, mesmo por cima das nossas cabeças!



AnDré disse:


> Portanto o programa para esta noite é:
> Instalarmo-nos nas varandas, sentados em cadeiras confortáveis, com uma taça de miluvit ou cerelac numa mão, e a máquina fotográfica na outra!



Vamos todos virar umas caixas de Cerelac esta noite!

Esperemos que não viremos só caixas de Cerelac, mas também alguns _Memory Cards_...



Neste momento estão *22,3ºC*
Humidade a 60%
Pressão a 1013 hPa
Vento a 11,1 km/h de SSO
Ponto de Orvalho nos 14,2ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Set 2008 às 21:19)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Na margem sul do Tejo (Costa da Caparica) já chove segundo a minha mãe 

Por isso Lisboetas e Sintrenses ainda devemos apanhar algo


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Set 2008 às 21:24)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Já pinga


----------



## AnDré (20 Set 2008 às 21:29)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



Vince disse:


> Uma multidão todo o dia à espera de quase nada. Ai esta Dulce. André, tu que a baptizaste, se por acaso for nome de namorada tem cuidado que esta pode ser daquelas que te deixam à porta do altar
> 
> Vamos lá a ver se isto melhora durante a noite.





A Dulce não é mais que o lado masculino que em mim se manifestava quando a professora de análise matemática 3 me chamava ao quadro.
A voz afinava, as pernas tremiam... Era o inicio do MEDO.
Toda a última fila da sala estava baptizada por nomes assim, (iniciativa de um colega meu..). Havia a Cecília, a Dulce (eu), a Gertrudes...

No fim do semestre a Dulce tornou-se uma verdadeira depressão cavada e com várias células explosivas. Deu origem e precipitação lacrimal de tristeza, ironia e até de algum sarcasmo, ao ver as notas na pauta!

E com este nome, pretendia algo assim: cavado, profundo e explosivo!
Mas parece que a nossa Dulce não fez os trabalhos de casa...
Ele há Dulces....


----------



## AnDré (20 Set 2008 às 21:31)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



Mário Barros disse:


> Já pinga



E aqui também!
Vento fraco a moderado de sul, 22,6ºC

Mas nem um único relâmpago!


----------



## ACalado (20 Set 2008 às 21:34)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Por aqui já parou de chover registei 3.3mm mas ainda se vê uns relâmpagos na zona da serra


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Set 2008 às 21:37)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

A temperatura desceu 21.2ºC  continua a pingar.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Set 2008 às 21:49)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

E eis que finalmente já chove moderadamente por aqui, mas é pena que não á relâmpagos

T.Actual: 23.8ºC


----------



## Gilmet (20 Set 2008 às 21:56)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

O Vítor (Vitamos) acabou de me informar que está a ver _Raios_ a Sul da Praia de Oeiras


Por aqui, já choveu fraco... neste momento estão 20,4ºC


----------



## storm (20 Set 2008 às 22:02)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



Gilmet disse:


> O Vítor (Vitamos) acabou de me informar que está a ver _Raios_ a Sul da Praia de Oeiras
> 
> 
> Por aqui, já choveu fraco... neste momento estão 20,4ºC



Ela que venha com toda a força, já está na hora de a Dulce se mostrar, já 3 anos que não a 1 trovoada de jeito


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Set 2008 às 22:04)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

A chuva foi boa enquanto durou, porque agora já não chove.

T: Actual: 23.3ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Set 2008 às 22:06)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

E pronto umas pingas  e agora as nuvens estão-se a pisgar


----------



## miguel (20 Set 2008 às 22:28)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Boas
Mais uma caçada e mais um fiasco de todo o tamanho apanhamos um grande dia de calor e muito sol no cabo espichel e só ao fim do dia o céu ficou mais carregado mas deu apenas uns pingos na serra da Arrábida e ficou por ai mesmo... a máxima em Setúbal foi de 30,5ºC...

Agora sigo com 20,4ºC, 80%HR e 1016hpa...


----------



## Relâmpago (20 Set 2008 às 22:39)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Olá

Eis um aspecto do céu em Lisboa, ao fim da tarde:







É a aproximação de núvens cumuliformes, provavelmente as 'guardas avançadas' das células. Aguardemos. Já choveu alguma coisa, mas muito pouco. Vamos ver o que nos traz a noite... não acredito muito, mas...


----------



## Vince (20 Set 2008 às 23:03)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



Gilmet disse:


> O Vítor (Vitamos) acabou de me informar que está a ver _Raios_ a Sul da Praia de Oeiras



O vitamos é um brincalhão


----------



## Gerofil (20 Set 2008 às 23:09)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Alandroal: Temperatura actual de 22 ºC, com aguaceiros.


----------



## rufer (20 Set 2008 às 23:15)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Eia, está a chover.


----------



## miguel (20 Set 2008 às 23:28)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Aqui algumas fotos do dia de hoje a primeira no cabo Espichel virado para SE que foi onde se deu a animação de hoje...








Nesta é com vista para toda a margem sul de Lisboa incluindo Lisboa...tirada da Arrábida...







Setubal:


----------



## DRC (20 Set 2008 às 23:43)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Já choveu na Póvoa de Santa Iria!
Até há alguns minutos chovia moderadamente 
na cidade da Póvoa de Sta Iria, agora parou 
e o céu está a ficar limpo.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Set 2008 às 23:45)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Por cá, a tarde foi de céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.
A máxima foi de *30,0 ºC* e ao final da tarde o céu começou a encobrir.
Só divulgo a mínima às 0h, já que não sei se vou renovar a mínima até lá.
Entretanto, por volta das 21:30h caiu um aguaceiro moderado mas muito efémero que deixou *0,2 mm* no pluviómetro.


----------



## Teles (20 Set 2008 às 23:49)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Por aqui estão 19 graus e caiu acabou de cair uma boa chuvada


----------



## Gerofil (20 Set 2008 às 23:53)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Alandroal: a chuva parou por agora ... Entretanto fica aqui o mapa das descargas de hoje.







[/IMG]​
AEMET


----------



## Brunomc (21 Set 2008 às 00:04)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Boa Noite 

por aqui céu muito nublado e vento nulo..

estão 20.0ºC neste momento


----------



## Relâmpago (21 Set 2008 às 00:44)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*






Bonito céu nocturno em Lisboa, para quem goste de astronomia. A 'Dulce' achou que devíamos aprender um pouco de astronomia. Malvada


----------



## Relâmpago (21 Set 2008 às 00:54)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Devido ao défice de trovoadas e à falta de melhor, proponho ao pessoal a construção/aquisição desta máquina.


----------



## Gongas (21 Set 2008 às 01:07)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Um dia perfeitamente normal. céu nublado a alternar com boas abertas e apenas alguns pingos.  Julgo que se fez um grande alarido em relação a esta depressão.Alguns até em tempestade falaram...julgo dever haver mais contenção nas afirmações produzidas para não criar falsas expectativas.
Para isso existe um tópica de previsões!Quaado as situações já estão a ocorrer, como a ocorrência de  trovoadas e chuva, então sim, deve-se relatar, pois elas tão a acontecer.


----------



## *Dave* (21 Set 2008 às 01:10)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Por aqui neste momento chove com intensidade moderada...

Neste momento:
T.: 21,1ºC
H.R.: 62%
P.: 1012,7mb/hPa (esta desce há 12h consecutivas)

O céu está repleto de nuvens baixas e o vento é praticamente nulo...


----------



## Turista (21 Set 2008 às 01:21)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Olá a todos,

estou por Aveiro e por estes lados nada de especial.
Estão 20.3ºC mas nada de chuva ou trovoada... 
Que desilusão...


----------



## mocha (21 Set 2008 às 01:25)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

boa noite por aqui tambem choveu (pela hora de jantar), agora o ceu ta muito nublado, temperatura subiu para os 22, deposi de ter baixado pros 21.1, pressão 101hpa


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Set 2008 às 01:30)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Por cá, estou com *19,9 ºC*, o céu está muito nublado por nuvens altas e o vento está fraco.


----------



## vitamos (21 Set 2008 às 01:36)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Ora boas noites!

Como ja foi aqui sobejamente dito esta Dulce pela maior parte dos sitios está a ser uma desilusão!


Apenas vi um aguaceiro que foi forte por momentos quando estava em Oeiras, onde eu e várias pessoas tivemos a certeza que vimos dois clarões, mais ou menos sobre a zona do cabo Espichel! Ora pelo mapa de descargas tal não aconteceu pelo que certamente fomos induzidos em erro por qualquer outra estranha luminosidade (garanto que só bebi uma cerveja pela tarde  )

De qualquer forma as minhas desculpas pela informação errada que passei!


----------



## rijo (21 Set 2008 às 01:42)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Parece que amanhã a possibilidade de haver precipitação é maior... Aqui ficam os dados da COLA

500mb Geopotential Height, 12hr Height Change, & Vorticity 





Sea Level Pressure & 1000-500mb Thickness 





700mb Vertical Velocity & Precipitation 
http://paginas.ulusofona.pt/a2301670/meteo/euro3.24hr/IMG]

850mb Temperature, Humidity & Wind 
[IMG]http://paginas.ulusofona.pt/a2301670/meteo/euro4.24hr.png

200mb Streamlines & Isotachs 





Convective Available Potential Energy & Precipitable Water


----------



## nimboestrato (21 Set 2008 às 03:50)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



vitamos disse:


> Ora boas noites!
> 
> Como ja foi aqui sobejamente dito esta Dulce pela maior parte dos sitios está a ser uma desilusão!



E mais:- o que era certo e seguro que Habíamos Dulce 
para uns quantos dias ,agora já só pode surgir  uma ténue instabilidade até segunda.
Hoje ,já falaram por aqui em tempestades do século.
Em reedições de Vinces ...
Cuidado nas afirmações.Sabemos dos inúmeros leitores que todos os dias nos visitam, cada vez em maior número.
Ou sabemos do que dizemos ,aqui,
em local já tão exposto (visitado),
ou então não será melhor recatarmo-nos?
Temos crescido com a credibilidade .
Não com sensacionalismos...
A "tempestade do século", vulgo tímida Dulce , está ( continua) no mar,
bem a Oeste de nós ,bem a Noroeste  pelos modelos previsto.Hoje enviou-nos uns restos de influência ,
houve algum céu cinzento,ameaçador, um ou outro aguaceiro  esporádico,quase nenhuma trovoada e céu em muitos locais bem azul.
Eu que pensava que isto ía ser uma festa de pelo menos 5 dias  e num dia ou noutro forçosamente seríamos atingidos ,agora contam-nos que, ou é  amanhã (hoje) ,
ou dificilmente haverá visita de aguaceiro trovoado .
Mas como isto todos os dias muda à velocidade da luz,
pensemos apenas neste Domingo:
-Como irão estar os céus na nossa aldeia ?


----------



## Relâmpago (21 Set 2008 às 08:53)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Bom dia

Aqui, por Lisboa, a 'Dulce' insiste em mostrar a sua timidez e a contrariar as estatísticas. 
Temos céu encoberto sem precipitação.

Temperatura: 19ºC
Pressão atm: 1012 hPa
Vento: fraco sem direcção definida

Edit: Este é o exemplo típico  de depressões convectivas que se formam a SW do cabo de S. Vicente ou entre o Continente e a Madeira. Contudo, esta teima em se remeter somente ao mar, ao contrário de outras que costumam debitar copiosa precipitação no S e SW do Continente e na Madeira, acompanhada muitas vezes por trovoadas. Normalmente evoluem de SW para NE, acabando por atingir a Península Ibérica.


----------



## storm (21 Set 2008 às 09:11)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Bom dia,

Mais um dia de céu praticamente limpo, bolas esta Dulce é o fiasco completo

Venha a próxima, pode ser mais animadora


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Set 2008 às 09:12)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Bons dias por aqui dulce já deu amostras hoje finalmente acordei com o barulho dela desde as 7.45h ate agora foi sempre a cair forte neste momento já passou deu lugar ao sol a temparatura 18.9ºc o vento nulo.
O meu penico foi estreado a contabilizar marcou 6.5mm resta saber se marcou certo


----------



## Vince (21 Set 2008 às 09:23)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Parece que é hoje que isto animará.







(c) http://www.sat24.com/








> *...S Iberia...*
> 
> WAA at lower levels and diurnal heating will create some hundred J/kg of CAPE during the afternoon. GFS puts most of the instability both ahead of the upper trough and below the upper cold core whereas the latter is characterized by weak vertical shear. Between 15 and 30 m/s deep layer shear and locally augmented SRH3 will be in place in a small region near the upper jet streak between northern Morocco and the Balearic Islands. During the afternoon, a small upper vort max will overspread the region and some organized multicells / possibly a few supercells with large hail / damaging gusts may form. Some storms may persist for some hours over the same region which may lead to local flash floods.
> 
> Some spatial uncertainties with the low level moisture remain. An upgrade will follow if CIN is relatively small and LL moisture at least as high as forecast by GFS 12 UTC.












> *ANÁLISIS SINÓPTICO Y MESOSCALAR*
> 
> Una DANA se aproxima lentamente por el Oeste Peninsular, con condiciones de inestabilidad muy favorables en la Península Ibérica entre el domingo 21 de septiembre y lunes día 22.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (21 Set 2008 às 09:28)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Bom Dia.

Por aqui eram para ai umas 2:30 da madrugada quando caiu um forte aguaceiro.
Neste momento estão 20.4ºC e o céu está nublado com abertas.


Aqui fica o aviso do estofex para Hoje


----------



## vitamos (21 Set 2008 às 10:11)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Bom dia!

Lisboa: céu encoberto e ainda nada de chuva!

Permitam-me que hoje não faça grandes prognósticos (ando a ficar aziado com a Dulce  )


----------



## DRC (21 Set 2008 às 10:21)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Em Póvoa de Santa Iria esteve o céu 
encoberto, mas agora o Sol abriu com toda a força.
Vamos ver se vem alguma coisa para a tarde.

Temperatura actual: 21ºC
Vento Actual: 6 km/h
Estado do tempo actual: Céu parcialmente nublado


----------



## *Dave* (21 Set 2008 às 10:27)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Bom dia

Aqui a temperatura começa a subir, a humidade a descer e o céu a ficar mais limpo, nuvens apenas junto ao horizonte (espero que não fique sempre assim )

Neste momento:
T.: 20,9ºC
H.R.: 78% (a descer)
P.: 1012,2mb/hPa


----------



## stormy (21 Set 2008 às 10:29)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

a dulce esta a morrer


----------



## Rog (21 Set 2008 às 10:42)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Set 2008 às 10:57)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Boas por aqui já não foi chita ,fez a sua apariação o céu bastante nublado vamos ver se promete mais penso que sim a temperatura vai nos 19.4ºc o vento fraco.


----------



## Rog (21 Set 2008 às 11:01)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Boas
Por aqui ceu nublado com algumas abertas
21,5ºC
71%HR
1013hpa
Prec 0,8mm
min 14,5ºC... pela 3ª noite consecutiva


----------



## miguel (21 Set 2008 às 11:05)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Penso que quem mora junto ao Litoral hoje vai ser outro fiasco como o de ontem...O interior mais uma vez vai reinar  

22,1ºC, 80%HR, 1014hpa e 7,9km/h


----------



## Fantkboy (21 Set 2008 às 11:09)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

A Dulce partiu nos o coração  ... Mas como a esperança é sempre a ultima a morrer, espero que ela hoje nos brinde com uma boa trovoada.
Hr. nos 81% 
pressão nos 1014.4 hpa

bom dia


----------



## Snifa (21 Set 2008 às 11:11)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



Vince disse:


> Parece que é hoje que isto animará.






Também me parece que sim..

Hoje pelo satélite já se nota uma maior tendência a formarem-se núcleos convectivos ( em Espanha já há bastantes a esta hora) No Norte de Portugal já há alguns também. Provavelmente com o avançar do dia e aumento da temperatura o fluxo de S/SE irá ajudar ao desenvolvimento de células que percorreram o País de sul para norte ou sueste para noroeste e esta tendência mantêm-se para amanhã. Hoje o dia está bem mais húmido , tenho cerca de 81 % humidade, vento 9 km /h SE temperatura actual 23 cº ( já começa a ficar abafado ). Vamos ver como se comporta a atmosfera a partir da tarde/começo da noite.


----------



## storm (21 Set 2008 às 11:22)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Desde o meu ultimo post que se tem estado a formar muitas nuvens, algumas delas bem ameaçadoras, mas isto hoje está muito calor 31.5ºC a esta hora.


----------



## miguel (21 Set 2008 às 11:38)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Céu pouco nublado, tempo ameno 23,1ºC destaque para a humidade a esta hora bem alta 76% e pressão mais baixa que ontem 1014hpa...


----------



## Vince (21 Set 2008 às 11:40)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Por aqui nas redondezas vão aparecendo alguns cumulus daqueles que parecem ter alguma vontade de crescer.


----------



## miguel (21 Set 2008 às 11:45)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

22,8ºC
78%HR

Cumulus  bem grandes a Este de mim a progredirem de sul para Norte...


----------



## Gilmet (21 Set 2008 às 11:57)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Bom Dia!

Mais uma noite sem qualquer tipo de animação... apenas marcada por céu muito nublado por cumulus, cumulus esses que, como já foi referido, têm vindo a crescer, sendo agora, muitos deles, belíssimos cumulus congestus!

A temperatura mínima de hoje já desceu mais... foi de *17,4ºC*

Neste momento tenho 23,2ºC
Humidade a 69%
Pressão a 1012 hPa
Vento a 9,3 km/h de SO
Ponto de Orvalho nos 17,2ºC


----------



## Redfish (21 Set 2008 às 12:01)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Depois de bastante expectativas, td mt fraco, só um chuvisco ontem

A ultima esperança é la pra tarde pois nesta zona de Algarve costuma-se formar uma belas trovoadas.... enfim há que esperar pra ver.
Por enquanto algumas nuvens dispersas e um calor daqueles


----------



## Vince (21 Set 2008 às 12:02)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*






(c) http://www.sat24.com/


----------



## miguel (21 Set 2008 às 12:27)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

A norte da minha casa neste momento:


----------



## Gilmet (21 Set 2008 às 12:29)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



Gilmet disse:


> Neste momento tenho 23,2ºC











Neste momento tenho *22,6ºC*... os cumulus congestus são cada vez mais!


----------



## jpmartins (21 Set 2008 às 12:44)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Bom dia,
Por aqui os cumulos também tem estado a desenvolver. Estou com alguma esperança, mas...
Até agora a Dulce só rendeu 0.5mm


----------



## storm (21 Set 2008 às 12:44)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Eia, parece que a festa vai começar, um trovão , as nuvens estão a juntar-se todas

Sigo com 29ºC

Edit: tive a ver na net para confirmar, e as nuvens que andam por aqui são cumulus congestus.


----------



## vitamos (21 Set 2008 às 12:49)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Céu praticamente limpo a sw naquilo que me é permitido ver da minha janela em Lisboa, mas com grandes torres a Norte... Levantou-se algum vento (embora ainda fraco).


----------



## nimboestrato (21 Set 2008 às 12:50)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

2º dia de Dulce e "oh por onde andais vós"?
Estarais porventura a pensar também hoje fazer-nos um manguito?
-Nã ...eu hoje vou aparecer.Esperem mais umas horas.
Mas onde, onde?
-Ainda estou indecisa.Ainda não sei bem que locais visitarei.
Já vai longa a espera de todos  nós.
Tanta expectativa gorada, tanta célula convectiva sempre adiada.
Por aqui, ainda e só médias e altas nuvens.
Intensa neblina e "ar abafado" .
Por aqui, espera-se, já quase sentados...


----------



## ecobcg (21 Set 2008 às 12:50)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Bom dia,

A única coisa que a Dulce trouxe esta noite para aqui, foi um belo de um nevoeiro!!! Às 00:00h já estava cerrado!!!
Nem chuva, nem trovoada....acho que talvez seja melhor esta Dulce retirar-se e deixar lugar vago pra uma próxima mais potente....


----------



## DRC (21 Set 2008 às 12:50)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Olhem eu queria pôr algumas fotos mas não sei como o fazer.
Alguém me pode dizer como se faz?


----------



## ecobcg (21 Set 2008 às 12:52)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



DRC disse:


> Olhem eu queria pôr algumas fotos mas não sei como o fazer.
> Alguém me pode dizer como se faz?



Oi.
Utiliza o imageshack e colocas o link que depois aparece lá, dentro da mensagem que escreveres.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Set 2008 às 12:53)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Boas...por aqui vai alternando o céu limpo e por vezes nublado o sol quando aparece é quente a temp:actual 23.8ºc o vento continua quase nulo.
Será que venha maisestou esperançado para a tarde!


----------



## DRC (21 Set 2008 às 12:57)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Foto tirada em Póvoa de Santa Iria (13h00)


----------



## storm (21 Set 2008 às 12:59)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Sai um belo de aguaceiro fraco


----------



## miguel (21 Set 2008 às 13:01)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Fotos tiradas agora aqui em Setúbal com vista para a serra de Palmela...


----------



## stormy (21 Set 2008 às 13:05)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

cumulus congestus a agregarem-se e a formar celulas convectivas (com grande potencial a nivel de precipitaçao e trovoadas) os cumulus evidenciam potentes movimentos ascendentes.
bandas de precipitaçao ja se formaram
a situaçao situa-se a N de lisboa.
parece q hoje sera um dia agitado.


----------



## storm (21 Set 2008 às 13:12)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Mais um aguaceiro e mais um trovão mais potente.
Mais um trovao
mais outro, ehehe isto esta a ficar bom até se houve eles ao longe


----------



## ajrebelo (21 Set 2008 às 13:13)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

boas

boas fotos miguel 

depois de mais uma caçada frustrante e de uma constipação apanhada, hoje vou ficar de molho aqui em casa e fazer o seguimento daqui o que já não é nada mau.  

neste momento céu com muitos cúmulos com bom desenvolvimento vertical mas trovoada que é bom, nada.

vamos ver o que a tarde e final de tarde nos reserva, espero que muita trovoada e se não for pedir de mais um tornado ou melhor pode ser uma tromba de água que assim ninguém se magoa. 

abraços


----------



## *Dave* (21 Set 2008 às 13:17)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Boas fotos!


Enquanto uns têm tudo, os outros choram por (em principio) já não terem mais...

Por aqui o céu está nublado e neste momento sigo com:
T.: 25,3ºC
H.R.: 62%
P.: 1010,9mb/hPa (mais uma descida)

Das duas uma, ou está-se a preparar algo gigantesco () ou então "venha outra que esta já se foi"...


----------



## HotSpot (21 Set 2008 às 13:18)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Miguel, São esses monstros que descarregam por aqui   

1,8 mm em poucos minutos e o vento passou de uma média de 5 km/h até rajadas de 40 km/h.

Mas já passou...


----------



## rbsmr (21 Set 2008 às 13:19)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*






By rbsmr, shot with Canon DIGITAL IXUS 70 at 2008-09-21

De Sacavém para Norte 

----

De Sacavém para Noroeste





By rbsmr, shot with Canon DIGITAL IXUS 70 at 2008-09-21

-----

De Sacavém para Este





By rbsmr, shot with Canon DIGITAL IXUS 70 at 2008-09-21


----------



## storm (21 Set 2008 às 13:22)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Boas fotos, isso deve de ir dar molho daqui a algum tempo(ou talvez não).
Aqui continua , parece que vem do lado da serra do Montejunto (são as melhores trovoadas, sempre potentes)
As fotos de Sacavém e que tem molho, não deve faltar muito 

Boa sorte a todos


----------



## AnDré (21 Set 2008 às 13:31)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Para já a quantidade é pouca, mas a intensidade valente.
A norte de Lisboa, na região de Montejunto, está a bombar.






Por aqui, é o contraste entre o sudoeste (praticamente limpo), e o noroeste, nordeste e sudeste, completamente minado de cumulus em desenvolvimento.
Pena o vento soprar fraco a moderado de sul, e não me trazer mais do que sol e mais sol.
26,3ºC por agora.


----------



## storm (21 Set 2008 às 13:36)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



AnDré disse:


> Para já a quantidade é pouca, mas a intensidade valente.
> A norte de Lisboa, na região de Montejunto, está a bombar.
> 
> Por aqui, é o contraste entre o sudoeste (praticamente limpo), e o noroeste, nordeste e sudeste, completamente minado de cumulus em desenvolvimento.
> ...



O André já disse tudo, cada vez os rebentamentos são mais fortes.


----------



## squidward (21 Set 2008 às 13:54)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



storm disse:


> Mais um aguaceiro e mais um trovão mais potente.
> Mais um trovao
> mais outro, ehehe isto esta a ficar bom até se houve eles ao longe



deve de ser o cumulonimbus que vejo aqui a SW/W daqui, espero que me saia qualquer coisa por aqui também, já tenho saudades do som dos trovões


----------



## Vince (21 Set 2008 às 13:59)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Dei um passeio para fotografar uns cumulus e ... apanhei com nevoeiro cada vez mais intenso  

Marginal fechada aos poluidores esta manhã






A célula que passou na Moita






Nevoeiro cada vez mais denso


----------



## rbsmr (21 Set 2008 às 14:02)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



storm disse:


> Boas fotos, isso deve de ir dar molho daqui a algum tempo(ou talvez não).
> Aqui continua , parece que vem do lado da serra do Montejunto (são as melhores trovoadas, sempre potentes)
> As fotos de Sacavém e que tem molho, não deve faltar muito
> 
> Boa sorte a todos



As nuvens provenientes de Norte /Noroeste estão em progressão lenta!  As de Este também!
Até agora tudo seco e ausência de actividade eléctrica!!


----------



## DRC (21 Set 2008 às 14:05)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Céu muito carregado a este e norte da Póvoa de Santa Iria, 
por aqui muitas nuvens mas nem sinal de chuva nem de trovoada.


----------



## Brunomc (21 Set 2008 às 14:07)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Boa Tarde..

por aqui o céu continua muito nublado com algumas abertas..mas nada de chuva atá agora..

belas fotos Vince


----------



## mocha (21 Set 2008 às 14:08)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

boas tardes, por aqui avisto nuvens bastante interessantes, a norte(lisboa) e a este, parece que a animação caminha pra la, vou tentar tirara umas fotos pra postar aqui


----------



## Chasing Thunder (21 Set 2008 às 14:09)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Boas

Bolas ontém foi no interior e hoje é no litoral, e cá não nada só céu nublado com abertas e o vento sopra fraco e estão 28.4ºC


----------



## squidward (21 Set 2008 às 14:14)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

O Cenário por aqui:

a Sul (Azambuja/Lisboa):





a Oeste(Serra de Montejunto):




e a Este (Rio Tejo/Margem Sul):





hoje já tenho mais confiança que se vai quebrar o Jejum de Trovoadas por aqui (desde 18 de Fevereiro)


----------



## rufer (21 Set 2008 às 14:16)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Boas. Por aqui nada de especial, apesar de para Norte se notar que começam a surgir grandes formações.
Já agora, está a dar um documentário muito interessante na rtp 2


----------



## mocha (21 Set 2008 às 14:21)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

vamos as fotos, foi o melhor que consegui, a maquina não e grande espingarda é pena nao mostrar aquilo que eu vejo
a norte (lisboa)





a este 





dados:
temperatura: 28.7º  e a subir, e pressão 1009hpa


----------



## squidward (21 Set 2008 às 14:28)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Cenário actual:

a Sul:




e a Este:





é hoje, tem que ser hoje!!!


----------



## Teles (21 Set 2008 às 14:34)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Viva aqui super trovoada as nuvens fizeram um funil parecia que qualquer coisa se stava a formar , por agora chuva forte acompanhada de trovoada se quiserem confirmara vejam nos radares


----------



## squidward (21 Set 2008 às 14:35)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

YUPIII ouvi um trovão passados 7 meses


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (21 Set 2008 às 14:42)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Boas pessoal! Aqui por Coimbra parece que a coisa se está a compor. Vou estar atento, será que é hoje? Já merecemos!


----------



## AnDré (21 Set 2008 às 14:46)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Abram alas à Dulce!
A tarde promete em muitos lugares do nosso Portugal.
Outros porém, poderão nem ver um pingo que seja, como deverá ser o meu caso.
Da minha janela vejo um pouco daquilo que o Vince relatou: nevoeiro na zona do Tejo (foz), desenvolvimentos verticais a norte (Montejunto) e a este (margem sul).

Bastantes células em desenvolvimento na última hora:


----------



## Brunomc (21 Set 2008 às 14:47)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

aqui vejo o céu muito negro a Este...
zona de Montemor-o-Novo..

acho que ja chove pra lá 

André essa célula no alto alentejo..é a que ta a passar a Este de mim


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Set 2008 às 14:52)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Por cá céu muito nublado a norte  a imagem de radar faz-me lembrar Abril de 2007.


----------



## João Soares (21 Set 2008 às 14:54)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Ceu muito nublado e vento fraco
Temp: *24.2ºC*
Hum: *71%*


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (21 Set 2008 às 14:56)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Por Coimbra já se ouvem uns trovões distantes


----------



## Levante (21 Set 2008 às 14:59)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Ontem depois de um dia de praia fabuloso e do mar que estava um caldo... aproximou-se uma célula vinda de SW que ainda deixou uma chuva torrencial na zona de Albufeira durante 5 minutos em Faro e Olhao choveu mas pouco, e segundo relatos nas ilhas nem choveu, à semelhança do que deve ter acontecido em muitos outros locais da regiao. A célula já vinha em fasse de dissipação 
Quanto ao dia de hoje...tá mais que provado que a costa algarvia está a ganhar contornos climáticos tipicos do norte de áfrica...parece q tem escudo anti-chuva! Não se formam células locais...as que vêm do mar dissipam-se ou falham a direcção...até em Marrocos tem chovido até mais nao! 
Mas há uma réstia de esperança...o "núcleo" da Dulce parece começar a deslocar-se no sentido ESE... e apesar de estar visivelmente a perder potencial convectivo junto ao centro, esta deslocaçao vai ser provavelmente a salvação aqui pro sul lá pro final da tarde/noite e dia de amanha...


----------



## Vince (21 Set 2008 às 15:03)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



AnDré disse:


> Abram alas à Dulce!



A Dulce está a finar, à medida que a pressão vai subindo a circulação está cada vez mais fraca e vai-se diluindo gradualmente num pântano barométrico. Nas imagens de satélite já se percebe isso pois vêm-se a NE do centro da Dulce, oeste de Portugal,  outros vórtices e respectivas circulações a surgirem.







Mas a instabilidade associada à Dulce manter-se-á, se calhar até melhor , assim pois agora vai finalmente movendo-se lentamente para leste. 



AnDré disse:


> Bastantes células em desenvolvimento na última hora:



É verdade, felizes os contemplados, mas por aqui o nevoeiro que registei há pouco e presente na costa a sul daqui é um péssimo sinal, nada vai nascer no mar a sul/sudoeste de Lisboa nas horas mais próximas. Talvez lá mais para o final da tarde, é a minha última esperança. Mas boa sorte para os do interior.


----------



## Gongas (21 Set 2008 às 15:03)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

è verdade, aki na zona de Coimbra ouvem-se bastante trovoada ao longe e a aumentar, penso vir a aproximar-se. céu bastante carregado e muito calor.
Finalmente ai vem uma bela trovoada


----------



## Brunomc (21 Set 2008 às 15:07)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

aqui ja caem uns aguaceiros fracos associados a célula que passa a Este de mim


----------



## storm (21 Set 2008 às 15:11)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

já deu para matar saudades, teve 1 hora a chover fraco/moderado, já apareceu o sol mas foi-se embora.
Para os lados do Montejunto ainda tudo muito negro, pode ser que ainda venha mais alguma coisa

*squidward* as trovoadas hoje estão-se a portar bem


----------



## ecobcg (21 Set 2008 às 15:12)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Por aqui parece que não se vai passar nada!

No entanto, a Sul/SW e a NW vêm-se algumas formações interessantes...

A S/SW:




A NW:




Nota-se muita humidade no ar (a estação acusa 64%), principalmente no lado do mar. POde ser que alguma coisa de alastre até aqui, mas não tenho nenhuma esperança...


----------



## stormy (21 Set 2008 às 15:17)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

o pantano barometrico q a dulce esta a criar na sua fase de
 dissipaçao e a conjunçao de varios vortices a W de portugal irao criar condiçoes interessantes para o desenvolvimento de SCM.
ja ha grandes massas nublosas e celulas em desenvolvimento nesse pantano q esta a ter o efeito de nursery para estes fenomenos devido ao efeito de mistura e choque entre masas de ar quente e humido e consequente ascensao.
aqui ceu nublado por nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical ( estou a 30 KM N de lisboa) e já choveu intensamente nota-se tambem os cumulus congestus estao em fase de crescimento e expansão acelarados.
esperemos o deslocamento do nucleo da dulce para E para ver o q acontece...


----------



## squidward (21 Set 2008 às 15:21)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

por aqui a trovoada passou ao lado, ainda tinha esperanças de passar por aqui, caiu umas pingas e fez um trovão....sempre foi melhor que nada. Mas acredito que pode vir algo melhor nas próximas horas


----------



## storm (21 Set 2008 às 15:25)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

tenho estado a seguir no site www.cazatormentas.net e continuam a dizer que tem características tropicais.
Estando a surgir vórtices e circulações, tem algum fundamento isto das características tropicais?


----------



## Perfect Storm (21 Set 2008 às 15:27)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Boas!
Neste momento com a pressão a 1012hpa e temp de 22ºC ,HR 75% aproxima-se um célula que praticamente escureceu por completo toda esta zona!!
A trovoada está para breve e eu que pensava que a dulce já nada fizera

Basta observar esta ultima imagem de satelite.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## AnDré (21 Set 2008 às 15:27)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



Vince disse:


> É verdade, felizes os contemplados, mas por aqui o nevoeiro que registei há pouco e presente na costa a sul daqui é um péssimo sinal, nada vai nascer no mar a sul/sudoeste de Lisboa nas horas mais próximas. Talvez lá mais para o final da tarde, é a minha última esperança. Mas boa sorte para os do interior.



Nada mesmo...
Este vento moderado de sul traz aos lisboetas tudo menos trovoadas.

O ar húmido origina nevoeiro na zona costeira virada a sul e nuvens baixas na área metropolitana de Lisboa. Nuvens essas que se vão desenvolvendo à medida que caminham para norte:




(Seta azul = direcção do vento)

Fotografias da linha do horizonte:
A sul (zona de Algés):




A sudoeste - oeste:




A oeste-noroeste:




A norte:




Por cima de mim, apenas alguns pequenos cumulus de média altitude.
A acção está toda a norte. É vê-los crescer...


----------



## Gilmet (21 Set 2008 às 15:28)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Neste momento o céu encontra-se muito nublado por cumulus e cumulus congestus... a Norte, todo aquele lindo desenvolvimento é visivel

Finalmente algumas trovoadas na Região de Lisboa





RADAR:





Neste momento tenho 22,8ºC
Humidade a 73%
Pressão a 1011 hPa
Vento a 20,4 km/h de SSO
Ponto de Orvalho nos 17,7ºC


----------



## AnDré (21 Set 2008 às 15:41)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



Gilmet disse:


> Finalmente algumas trovoadas na Região de Lisboa



Torres Vedras - Dois Portos, com *15,4mm* na última hora.


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Set 2008 às 15:47)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

A serra de Sintra está a servir de rampa de lançamento ao ar humido que vem do mar


----------



## stormy (21 Set 2008 às 15:49)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



AnDré disse:


> Nada mesmo...
> Este vento moderado de sul traz aos lisboetas tudo menos trovoadas.
> 
> O ar húmido origina nevoeiro na zona costeira virada a sul e nuvens baixas na área metropolitana de Lisboa. Nuvens essas que se vão desenvolvendo à medida que caminham para norte:
> ...



aNO do rectangulo q desenhastes ha uma estrutura q parece um microbrust / mesofrente a ser ejectada da celula


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Set 2008 às 15:55)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



stormy disse:


> aNO do rectangulo q desenhastes ha uma estrutura q parece um microbrust / mesofrente a ser ejectada da celula



É microburst... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microburst







Aquilo é meramente o formato da nuvem, nada tem a ver com o microburst


----------



## João Soares (21 Set 2008 às 15:58)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Ja ouvi 2 trovoes

Temp: *24.0ºC*
Hum: *70%*


----------



## nimboestrato (21 Set 2008 às 16:03)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



JPS Gaia disse:


> Ja ouvi 2 trovoes.


.
É verdade vizinho.Eu também já ouvi. E vendo o satélite parece que chegou a nossa vez.Finalmente.


----------



## Snifa (21 Set 2008 às 16:03)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



JPS Gaia disse:


> Ja ouvi 2 trovoes
> 
> Muito escuro e abafado, a sueste vi há momentos 2 relâmpagos!
> 
> ...


----------



## vitamos (21 Set 2008 às 16:05)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

ha problemas sérios em Coimbra e não tou a  exagerar. Não estou lá mas tão-me a chegar relatos de uma grande trovoada e verdadeiras enchentes nas ruas! Vou iniciar viajem e nao poderei dar mais informção mas logo conto passar ainda um mini report do que aconteceu.


----------



## Vince (21 Set 2008 às 16:06)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



storm disse:


> tenho estado a seguir no site www.cazatormentas.net e continuam a dizer que tem características tropicais.
> Estando a surgir vórtices e circulações, tem algum fundamento isto das características tropicais?



Se olhares isoladamente para o que se passa em determinado momento, sim, é uma depressão que perdeu as frentes, tem um LLC (circulação à superficie) e tem uma trovoada junto ao LLC. Tem ares de depressão subtropical.






O problema é a persistência destas coisas, a trovoada acaba ou afasta-se do centro e pronto. E o LLC lentamente vai enfraquecendo. Nada se passará. Se não for assim, se a trovoada continuar por muitas e muitas horas e a circulação se manter, aí tudo bem. Se passa a ter um nucleo quente as trovoadas contínuas fariam baixar a pressão já num mecanismo tropical, e aí uma nova história se iniciaria. 

Mas isso, quase com toda a certeza, não sucederá, isto são os avanços e recuos que falei ontem. É preciso persistência


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Set 2008 às 16:06)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



vitamos disse:


> ha problemas sérios em Coimbra e não tou a  exagerar. Não estou lá mas tão-me a chegar relatos de uma grande trovoada e verdadeiras enchentes nas ruas! Vou iniciar viajem e nao poderei dar mais informção mas logo conto passar ainda um mini report do que aconteceu.



Sim, é normal e de certeza que não unico sitio de certeza, não tardará muito no radar haverá pontos vermelhos.


----------



## squidward (21 Set 2008 às 16:14)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

A Este daqui está um cumulonimbus muito bem definido e bonito  a Tipica "bigorna" ou "Cogumelo"


----------



## AnDré (21 Set 2008 às 16:19)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



vitamos disse:


> ha problemas sérios em Coimbra e não tou a  exagerar. Não estou lá mas tão-me a chegar relatos de uma grande trovoada e verdadeiras enchentes nas ruas! Vou iniciar viajem e nao poderei dar mais informção mas logo conto passar ainda um mini report do que aconteceu.



*10,4mm* em Lousã entre as 13h e as 14h UTC.

A vermelho destaco aquelas que parecem ser as células com maior potência.




A amarelo um novo desenvolvimento a norte da capital.
Desta vez, um pouco mais a sul do que o da hora anterior.

Tenho metade do meu céu (norte) completamente escuro.
Pena que mais uma vez não devo levar com nada...


----------



## Vince (21 Set 2008 às 16:22)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



vitamos disse:


> ha problemas sérios em Coimbra e não tou a  exagerar. Não estou lá mas tão-me a chegar relatos de uma grande trovoada e verdadeiras enchentes nas ruas! Vou iniciar viajem e nao poderei dar mais informção mas logo conto passar ainda um mini report do que aconteceu.



Realmente a célula explodiu subitamente mesmo nessa zona, e já sabemos como as grandes zonas urbanas são vulneráveis quando isto acontece


----------



## Fantkboy (21 Set 2008 às 16:23)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



AnDré disse:


> *Pena que mais uma vez não devo levar com nada...*


*

Não desanimes! pode ser que ainda venha cá parar alguma coisa!
Se não paciencia! fica para a proxima  *


----------



## Gilmet (21 Set 2008 às 16:26)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



vitamos disse:


> ha problemas sérios em Coimbra e não tou a  exagerar. Não estou lá mas tão-me a chegar relatos de uma grande trovoada e verdadeiras enchentes nas ruas! Vou iniciar viajem e nao poderei dar mais informção mas logo conto passar ainda um mini report do que aconteceu.




Pois, parece que para aqueles lado, o tempo não está para Brincadeiras...

Imagem de RADAR:






Finalmente o IM lançou Alertas, coisa que até ao momento não existia...


O Continente, que há pouco estava pintado de Verde, neste momento está completamente Amarelo!

Com excepção dos Distritos de *Lisboa* e *Faro*, todos os restantes estão em Alerta Amarelo devido á *Chuva* e á *Trovoada*:

Chuva - "Aguaceiros que localmente serão fortes"
Trovoada - "Frequentes e dispersas"


Os Distritos de *Lisboa* e *Faro*, estão em Alerta Amarelo, exclusivamente devido á Trovoada:

Trovoada - "Frequentes e Dispersas"


*Estes Alertas são válidos desde Hoje, pelas 15:00 até Hoje, ás 19:59*


Ilustrando:


----------



## ACalado (21 Set 2008 às 16:27)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

boas por aqui dia calmo ainda choveu pela manhã tendo caído 2.0mm neste momento céu com algumas nuvens com 25.4ºc


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Set 2008 às 16:28)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



Gilmet disse:


>



Pois, eles provavelmente estão a receber telefonemas de todos os pontos do país a dizer que está a chover torrencialmente e não percebem porque.

Estas coisas são complicadas de prever, é normal que eles não tenham muita margem de manobra para lançar os alertas.


----------



## Perfect Storm (21 Set 2008 às 16:52)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Por aqui nada aconteceu
E eu que pensava algo se aproximava! A célula que se aproximava de sul desviou -se um pouco para o interior e penso que se esta a dissipar


----------



## rufer (21 Set 2008 às 16:54)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Bem, por aqui é um autêntico dilúvio. Chove com grande intensidade. Troveja e faz relâmpagos quase ininterruptamente. Nesta foto vê-se um relâmpago. É preciso é aumentá-la. Não consigo fazer o resize.


----------



## miguel (21 Set 2008 às 16:55)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Aqui é o tédio nada se passa e nem tem ar de ir acontecer nada  o tempo aqueceu muito e vou agora com 27,0ºC já tive 28ºC , 53%HR, 1011hpa e vento fraco.


----------



## rijo (21 Set 2008 às 16:59)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*


----------



## rufer (21 Set 2008 às 17:00)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Aqui ficam mais umas imagens do que passou por aqui. É possivel ver outro relâmpago na última.


----------



## rijo (21 Set 2008 às 17:02)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Relâmpagos nos últimos 60 minutos





Dados Blitzortung


----------



## AnDré (21 Set 2008 às 17:06)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

*She's Dulce!*









Das 14h às 15h UTC:
Anadia *23,1mm*

S.Silvestre, Coimbra, das 15:50 às 17h locais: 15mm


----------



## Vince (21 Set 2008 às 17:11)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



rufer disse:


> Bem, por aqui é um autêntico dilúvio. Chove com grande intensidade. Troveja e faz relâmpagos quase ininterruptamente. Nesta foto vê-se um relâmpago. É preciso é aumentá-la. Não consigo fazer o resize.



Excelente registo, de dia não é fácil !!
Essa célula nessa região tá potente.


----------



## stormy (21 Set 2008 às 17:12)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

a situaçao vai piorar(melhorar)e muito nas prox 6 a 12 horas devido a aproximaçao das celulas q estao no atlantico a W do continente, celulas essas bastante saudaveis e com potencial para fazer estragos.
quanto a situaçao actual varias celulas e cumulus estao a formar-se um pouco por todo o territorio do continente durante as prox 24 horas haverá agua em todos os pluviometros, embora nao se saiba ao certo as regioes mais afectadas pela chuva.
 quanto a historia do q e tropical ou nao eu acho q este sistema tende para STD embora seja um sistema mto fraco e, devido a isso, nao tera capacidade para se desenvolver plenamente dai nao ha razoes para temer uma STD mas sim razoes para temer trovoadas por vezes fortes e possiveis SCM


----------



## rufer (21 Set 2008 às 17:14)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Peço desculpa. Aqui estão as imagens. Tive um problema técnico há pouco.


----------



## Gongas (21 Set 2008 às 17:17)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Confirmo forte trovoada e muita chuva na zona de Coimbra.como ha muito não se via


----------



## João Soares (21 Set 2008 às 17:18)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Acabou de dar um trovao que deitou a luz abaixo
Chuva fraca

Temp: *21.9ºC*
Hum: *77%*


----------



## Fantkboy (21 Set 2008 às 17:22)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



Gongas disse:


> Confirmo forte trovoada e muita chuva na zona de Coimbra.como ha muito não se via



Aqui um sol fenomenal!


----------



## rufer (21 Set 2008 às 17:23)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Bom, por aqui depois da tempestade a acalmia. Ouve-se ainda trovões e vê-se relâmpagos mas já longe. Ela está a avançar mais para o interior. 
Daqui a pouco vou ter de desligar. É que a electricidade foi-se e a bateria do portátil já não deve durar muito. 

Vamos ver o que se vai passar ainda.


----------



## *Dave* (21 Set 2008 às 17:29)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Aqui escureceu... 
O céu ficou "meio" nublado (metade do hemisfério). As nuvens tornaram o céu fantástico, nunca tinha visto assim...

T.: 26,1ºC
H.R.: 50%
P.: 1008,9mb/hPa


----------



## JoãoDias (21 Set 2008 às 17:30)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Por aqui chove com alguma intensidade e ouvem-se trovões ao fundo. De sul vêem-se nuvens muito negras, isto pode ficar assustador


----------



## Vince (21 Set 2008 às 17:31)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



rufer disse:


> Peço desculpa. Aqui estão as imagens. Tive um problema técnico há pouco.




Wow !! Hoje estás com registos em grande, uma wall cloud ! Ali era o local onde se estava a dar uma brutal corrente ascendente da célula e é aonde de vez em quando se houver condições o ar começa a rodar e se formam tornados. O que não foi o caso.


----------



## DRC (21 Set 2008 às 17:32)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Nem uma pinga caiu na Póvoa de Sta. Iria.
Muito calor, mas a chuva e a trovoada 
passaram ao lado.


----------



## João Soares (21 Set 2008 às 17:32)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Chuva  e trovoada
Temp: *21.7ºC*


----------



## Relâmpago (21 Set 2008 às 17:33)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*







Decepção em Lisboa. Ainda apostei nesta formação grande de cumulus congestus (na imagem não se vê toda) que se foi mantendo ao longo do tempo, mas (ainda) não evoluiu para célula . Ainda se mantém assim. Para nascente, ao longe, podem-se ver topos de Cb, para a região do Alentejo ( o meu telemóvel não tem possibilidades de captar a tão grande distância). E o sol espreita, para não nos esquecermos da praia


----------



## Chasing Thunder (21 Set 2008 às 17:34)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Boa Tarde

Por aqui acabou de cair uma trovoada, era só relãmpagos por todo o lado e a chuva era muito forte agora voltou o bom tempo mas espero que venha mais trovoadas.
T.Actual: 21.9ºC


----------



## Relâmpago (21 Set 2008 às 17:45)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*






Nesta imagem dá para ver melhor, mas está-se a afastar . Parece que por aqui o verão continua 

Edit: Aproveito para felicitar vários membros deste forum pelas excelentes imagens aqui 'postadas'  , relativamente a trovoadas que houve em vários pontos do País. Lisboa continua a ser alérgica a trovoadas


----------



## *Marta* (21 Set 2008 às 17:47)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Por aqui, céu muito nublado com alguns chuviscos de vez em quando.


----------



## JOÃO FONSECA (21 Set 2008 às 17:51)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Boa tarde a todos
Por aqui :

25,3º
1004hpa
47% hum

Com um céu misto entre nuvens carregadas e algum raio de sol tímido aqui e ali , assim parece ser o dia de hoje. Embora a minha estação mentirosica … me de a leitura de chuva, acredito mais que esta aconteça no banheiro logo a noite ( eheheheheh ) 
Atentamente 
-jf- 
:assobio:


----------



## storm (21 Set 2008 às 17:57)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

desde o meu ultimo post que isto tem estado muito calmo com sol e céu limpo, neste momento estão a aparecer e a deslocar-se nuvens e ao longe muitos cumulus


----------



## squidward (21 Set 2008 às 18:01)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

bem, mais uma vez a maior parte da festa foi novamente para o interior e norte do país, eu aqui infelizmente não deu para aquecer, apenas o som de um trovão e umas pingas de resto sol e mais sol....talvez nas próximas horas haja uma trovada a serio por estas bandas para "matar" a barriga de misérias


----------



## rbsmr (21 Set 2008 às 18:01)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Alguém faz ideia da possível progressão daquelas células a Oeste de Portugal continental?
Por aqui a direcção do vento parece estar na predominância Sul (atendendo à direcção de aterragem dos aviões -  a pista 21 - Camarate-2ª Circular)


----------



## Dan (21 Set 2008 às 18:01)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

24,5ºC céu nublado e parece que se aproxima alguma chuva de sudeste.


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Set 2008 às 18:02)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Pouco a pouco as nuvens lá se vão dissipando, à medida que a temperatura baixa e deixando assim de haver combustivel  mas ainda há alguma resistentes.


----------



## *Dave* (21 Set 2008 às 18:09)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

A minha Dulce está a chegar!!!

Neste momento ouço muito trovões e o céu de um momento para o outro ficou completamente nubalado.

T.: 25,4ºC
HR.: 52%
P.: 1008,9mb/hPa

Nota: SO totalmente escurecido pelas nuvens. Ainda falta 1 h para o Sol se pôr depois é começar a caça dos trovões  .


----------



## *Marta* (21 Set 2008 às 18:11)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Por aqui, começou a chover há poucos minutos. Não troveja.


----------



## Vince (21 Set 2008 às 18:11)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



stormy disse:


> quanto a historia do q e tropical ou nao eu acho q este sistema tende para STD embora seja um sistema mto fraco e, devido a isso, nao tera capacidade para se desenvolver plenamente dai nao ha razoes para temer uma STD mas sim razoes para temer trovoadas por vezes fortes e possiveis SCM




Se esta situação que já dura há umas horas se mantiver durante bastante mais tempo, acho que teremos aqui de facto uma depressão que gradualmente tem vindo a adquirir características tropicais depois de ter perdido as frentes. Mas não creio que aconteça, o LLC está a enfraquecer cada vez mais, a circulação vai-se desfazendo,  e a convecção acabará por acalmar, e nunca conseguiu até agora atacar mesmo o centro. Estará nestas últimas horas a tirar partido dos níveis elevados de instabilidade na zona. De qualquer forma, situação interessante, se não conseguir não ficará longe, uns poucos graus a mais na temperatura da água e poderíamos ter convecção mais intensa e persistente.


----------



## mr. phillip (21 Set 2008 às 18:12)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Olá pessoal. Estou a estrear-me neste forum, vivo em Santa Marta do Pinhal, Corroios (Margem Sul de Lisboa), mas de momento estou na Maia, Porto, e nada melhor para esta estreia do que dar conta da trovoada e aguaceiros, por vezes moderados, nesta zona do país.
Estão neste momento 21,4ºC.
Cumprimentos


----------



## João Soares (21 Set 2008 às 18:13)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Ha pouco, parou de trovejar, mas voltou a carga novamente
Ainda, nao parou de chuviscar 

Temp: *21.1ºC*
Hum: *80%*


----------



## stormy (21 Set 2008 às 18:14)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



rbsmr disse:


> Alguém faz ideia da possível progressão daquelas células a Oeste de Portugal continental?
> Por aqui a direcção do vento parece estar na predominância Sul (atendendo à direcção de aterragem dos aviões -  a pista 21 - Camarate-2ª Circular)



essas celulas vao movimentar-se para E mas continuando a movimentar-se em circulos em volta de vortices ciclonicos resultantes do inicio da fase de dissipação da dulce.
por isso vale a pena ter atençao a estes sistemas.


ps: ja estao a dizer q houve uma tempestade em coimbra embora mais fraca q as tipicas de inverno...tempestade....tempestades no inverno...q exagero


----------



## Gilmet (21 Set 2008 às 18:16)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



mr. phillip disse:


> Olá pessoal. Estou a estrear-me neste forum, vivo em Santa Marta do Pinhal, Corroios (Margem Sul de Lisboa), mas de momento estou na Maia, Porto, e nada melhor para esta estreia do que dar conta da trovoada e aguaceiros, por vezes moderados, nesta zona do país.
> Estão neste momento 21,4ºC.
> Cumprimentos



Sê Muito Bem-Vindo ao Fórum *mr. phillip*


Já por Mira-Sintra, neste momento estão 21,3ºC
Humidade a 70%
Pressão a 1010 hPa
Vento a 8,6 km/h de SSO (202º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 15,4ºC



Que Imagem Impressionante!!


----------



## JoãoDias (21 Set 2008 às 18:18)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Por aqui a chuva continua mas a trovoada só se ouve ao longe


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (21 Set 2008 às 18:18)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

observem bem a imagem já!!! antes que se faça noite.....
provavelmente um tornado

http://www.sat24.com/frame.php?html=view&country=sp


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Set 2008 às 18:18)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



stormy disse:


> ps: ja estao a dizer q houve uma tempestade em coimbra embora mais fraca q as tipicas de inverno...tempestade....tempestades no inverno...q exagero



Tu não tás bem a ver a força que certas células têem, provocaram certamente flash floods em certas localidades.


----------



## Dan (21 Set 2008 às 18:18)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Já está a trovejar por aqui, mas não deve ser nada de especial. Provavelmente deve passar a sul da cidade.


----------



## stormy (21 Set 2008 às 18:23)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



Vince disse:


> Se esta situação que já dura há umas horas se mantiver durante bastante mais tempo, acho que teremos aqui de facto uma depressão que gradualmente tem vindo a adquirir características tropicais depois de ter perdido as frentes. Mas não creio que aconteça, o LLC está a enfraquecer cada vez mais, a circulação vai-se desfazendo,  e a convecção acabará por acalmar, e nunca conseguiu até agora atacar mesmo o centro. Estará nestas últimas horas a tirar partido dos níveis elevados de instabilidade na zona. De qualquer forma, situação interessante, se não conseguir não ficará longe, uns poucos graus a mais na temperatura da água e poderíamos ter convecção mais intensa e persistente.



esse vortice ciclonico é interessante e bastam SST acima de 20Cº para o desenvolvimento de uma STD mas eu acho q nao vai mto longe embora, como tenho vindo a dizer, acho necessario e indispensavel o seguimento desse e de outros sistemas convectivos q ainda estao bastante activos.
esse sistema é demasiado pequeno e apesar do LLC e da trovoada associada é muito pouca a energia util restante  para o desenvolvimento pleno desse vortice.


----------



## stormy (21 Set 2008 às 18:32)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



Mário Barros disse:


> Tu não tás bem a ver a força que certas células têem, provocaram certamente flash floods em certas localidades.



claro q teem uma força terrivel!!!
agora uma tempestade é constituida de varias celulas de mto mais chuva e vento e tem uma duraçao temporal muito maior ( 18 de fev).
isto na miha opiniao...


----------



## Dan (21 Set 2008 às 18:34)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

A chuva ainda não é muita, mas a trovoada está violenta. Está muito próxima.


----------



## AnDré (21 Set 2008 às 18:45)

*Re: Seguimento - Setembro 2008*

Time-lapse daquela pequena célula que passou a norte de mim entre as 16h30 e as 17h30:




 

​
(Câmara apontada para noroeste.)​


----------



## Relâmpago (21 Set 2008 às 18:46)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

A experiência diz-me que em Lisboa, este tipo de fenómenos acontece mais durante a noite, ao contrário do interior do País. Pode ser que venha algo. Do lado do mar aproxima-se um manto de altostratus o que, neste caso, quer dizer formação de células ao largo da costa. 
Segundo as últimas imagens, todo o País, excepto o S e SW, está coberto de formações convectivas.


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Set 2008 às 18:50)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



Relâmpago disse:


> A experiência diz-me que em Lisboa, este tipo de fenómenos acontece mais durante a noite, ao contrário do interior do País. Pode ser que venha algo. Do lado do mar aproxima-se um manto de altostratus o que, neste caso, quer dizer formação de células ao largo da costa. De facto, segundo as últimas imagens, todo o País, excepto o S e SW, está coberto de formações convectivas.



Tambem tenho essa ideia  essencialmente entre a 0h e 6h30.


----------



## Gilmet (21 Set 2008 às 18:51)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Panorama das Descargas Eléctricas, até ao momento

IM: (As descargas da Região de Lisboa desapareceram)






AEMET: (Penso que esteja mais completo)






Neste momento, aqui, 20,9ºC de temperatura
Humidade a 77%
Pressão a 1010 hPa
Vento a 8,6 km/h de SO (225º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 16,8ºC


Por cima da "Minha Cabeça"... um manto homogéneo de cirroestratus
A Oeste e a Norte... alguns cumulus...


----------



## Dan (21 Set 2008 às 18:54)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Chove agora com 20,1ºC. A trovoada já lá vai. Não durou muito, mas alguns dos trovões foram extremamente violentos.


----------



## Brunomc (21 Set 2008 às 18:57)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



> observem bem a imagem já!!! antes que se faça noite.....
> provavelmente um tornado



onde e que ta o tornado ??


----------



## *Dave* (21 Set 2008 às 19:01)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Aqui não há luz (funciono com a bateria do portátil) e chove torrencialmente!!

As rajadas de vento são fortíssiomas... já há arvores sem parnadas.

Os relâmpagos são frequentes... deve estar mesmo aqui por cima.

Não há visibilidade... o máximo são 40/50 metros.

Já se formam poças nos terrenos cheias de água...


Aqui está um ambiente assustador mesmo!!!


----------



## PedroAfonso (21 Set 2008 às 19:03)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Parece haver mais desenvolvimento para lá da Serra da Arrábida. Confirmam?

Também estou com esperança que esta noite seja Lisboa e a margem sul as felizes contempladas.


----------



## AnDré (21 Set 2008 às 19:07)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



*Dave* disse:


> Aqui não há luz (funciono com a bateria do portátil) e chove torrencialmente!!
> 
> As rajadas de vento são fortíssiomas... já há arvores sem parnadas.
> 
> ...



Estás mesmo no ponto vermelho do radar.




A este de Braga as coisas não devem estar melhores.
Apesar da distância, o radar consegue identificar a precipitação, marcando-a com uma tonalidade forte.


----------



## Vince (21 Set 2008 às 19:10)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



stormy disse:


> claro q teem uma força terrivel!!!
> agora uma tempestade é constituida de varias celulas de mto mais chuva e vento e tem uma duraçao temporal muito maior ( 18 de fev).
> isto na miha opiniao...



A 18 de fevereiro também foram células convectivas como estas, não foram muito diferentes das de hoje .... 







Podes recordar o evento nestes tópicos:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/seguim...das-de-16-20-fevereiro-de-2008-a-1896-30.html

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portugal/mau-tempo-inundacoes-18-fevereiro-2008-a-1923.html

Como o Mário disse, o efeito local pode ser tremendo, é tudo uma questão de sorte ou azar. Se for no meio duma planície alentejana deserta provavelmente quase ninguém, a não ser nós e o IM dá por elas, mas se por exemplo alguma destas células mais potentes que vimos hoje rebentasse em Lisboa, cidade desordenada, a esta hora estaríamos a falar do caos e  os Media não se calavam


----------



## Relâmpago (21 Set 2008 às 19:11)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



rbsmr disse:


> Alguém faz ideia da possível progressão daquelas células a Oeste de Portugal continental?
> Por aqui a direcção do vento parece estar na predominância Sul (atendendo à direcção de aterragem dos aviões -  a pista 21 - Camarate-2ª Circular)



Temos que pedir à 'Dulce' que as mande para aqui, para  satisfazer o resto do País que não teve direito a nada. Talvez durante a noite e a madrugada. Talvez...


----------



## stormy (21 Set 2008 às 19:12)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

a coisa ta ma pos lados do dave!!!!!
aqui uma camada de cirrroestratus cobre o ceu outrora limpo e isso significa q os SCM esta-se a aproximar vindos de W a noite vai ser puxada nas areas do litoral


----------



## LuisFilipe (21 Set 2008 às 19:17)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Epa impressionante. 

Tive hoje todo o dia na praia da tocha( fica a 30km de coimbra) e teve todo o dia calor e ceu limpo, grande dia mm. 

Agora ao fim da tarde venho para coimbra e no caminho apanho uma tempestade que ate tive de parar o carro numa bomba d gasolina, se nao acho que me despistava . Foi uma carga de agua tao violenta juntamente com trovoes a cair mm a minha frente. Assustador  no minimo...


----------



## camrov8 (21 Set 2008 às 19:19)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

já estava sem esperança mas ao meio da tarde abateu-se um temporal houve um ou dois raios em que não tive sequer tempo para determinar a distancia


----------



## miguel (21 Set 2008 às 19:23)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

E aqui quem ama e delira com trovoadas não tem NADA  a ver se esta noite rebenta aqui algo... 

Tive máxima de 28,0ºC

Agora céu pouco nublado 21,7ºC, 76HR, 1011hpa...


----------



## camrov8 (21 Set 2008 às 19:23)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

pois é por agora Penafiel ganha com 36mm de chuva


----------



## Dan (21 Set 2008 às 19:26)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Um raio seguido de trovão da trovoada desta tarde.


----------



## ACalado (21 Set 2008 às 19:27)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

por aqui o céu está ameaçador já se ouve trovoes vem ai uma trovoada das grandes


----------



## Gilmet (21 Set 2008 às 19:27)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Que vídeo Espectacular Dan! Que lindo...



Relato do Vitamos:

17:34 - As conversas no Autocarro (com destino a Coimbra) são todas sobre o tempo que faz por lá... Na A1 (Carregado), muitos cumulus a Norte, mas Sol

19:08 - De Pombal para Norte é a Escuridão total! Já passei por alguns aguaceiros breves... Há muita Água nas Bermas da A1...

19:21 - Está uma Célula enorme a passar agora! Chove Forte em Coimbra!


Na Última Imagem de satélite ve-se bem a Célula de que o Vitamos fala!







Por aqui, estou com 20,1ºC neste momento


----------



## TaviraMan (21 Set 2008 às 19:28)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Boa Tarde

Por aqui nada a assinalar. O céu encontra-se pouco nublado por alguns cumulos, lá longe avistam-se algumas das famosas células (uns brutais cumulonimbus) que estão a bombar no alentejo, e eu aqui a ver, esperando algo acontecer

Estão agora 22ºC e vento fraco de Sudoeste.


----------



## camrov8 (21 Set 2008 às 19:32)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

acho que o ainda vou ter festa nesta noite pois há uma celula em aproximação de Oliveira, pela movimentação deve atingir em cheio, já agora como coloco as minha fotos


----------



## AnDré (21 Set 2008 às 19:33)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



camrov8 disse:


> pois é por agora Penafiel ganha com 36mm de chuva



É de facto um valor impressionante!

*36,3mm* em Penafiel no espaço de uma hora! (das 16h às 17h UTC)

A estação de Coimbra, depois de na hora anterior não ter reportado dados, acorda agora com mais 9,6mm acumulados.


----------



## stormy (21 Set 2008 às 19:34)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

agora e q a porca torce o rabo....parece q o vortice a NE da madeira esta a adquirir força e vem direito ao sul do pais...


----------



## Gongas (21 Set 2008 às 19:35)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

De facto foi impressionante a trovoada e a chuva esta tarde em Coimbra, por vezes de meter medo. Agora volta a chuviscar e céu continua com ar ameaçador.


----------



## miguel (21 Set 2008 às 19:39)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



stormy disse:


> agora e q a porca torce o rabo....parece q o vortice a NE da madeira esta a adquirir força e vem direito ao sul do pais...



Finalmente alguem que fala nisso


----------



## thunder-storm (21 Set 2008 às 19:41)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Boa tarde,

como já aqui relatado...em Coimbra entre as 15h30 e 16h30 abateu-se um forte temporal..chuva por vezes forte e especialmente trovoada muito forte...contudo...nada que fosse muito anormal numa situação destas...

neste momento chuvisca com um céu muito ameaçador...

se alguém tivesse a precipitação acumulada naquela hora dava jeito


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Set 2008 às 19:43)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Boas tardes isto hoje esteve muito conconrido por aqui pelo forum,logo hoje tinha qur ir ao cinema,qual o meu espanto quando saio do forum cá do sitio, após estar fechado 2h.30m avisto-me com o espectâculo das travoadas em volta da cidade e chuva nem vêla passou tudo ao lado agora vão a caminho do norte a sul sumiram-se só nuvens altas e o vento já sopra moderado de NW a pressão vai 1009hpa a temp:actual 18.8ºc.


----------



## ACalado (21 Set 2008 às 19:45)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Por aqui esta complicado estou rodeado de células com imensa trovoada a luz ja faltou inclusive ja caiu um raio bem perto de minha casa, uma trovoada a antiga que mete medo  tentei filmar mas tenho pouca bateria na maquina erro meu


----------



## ecobcg (21 Set 2008 às 19:46)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Bom, uma vez que não nos calha nada aqui, ficam umas fotos do desenvolvimento de uma "torre" visivel a Norte daqui:


----------



## *Marta* (21 Set 2008 às 19:46)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Quer-me parecer que a trovoada chegou agora aos lados da Guarda. Ouvem-se trovões ao longe e já tive uma falha de luz momentânea... vamos ver como se desenrola a coisa...


----------



## miguel (21 Set 2008 às 19:47)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



stormy disse:


> agora e q a porca torce o rabo....parece q o vortice a NE da madeira esta a adquirir força e vem direito ao sul do pais...



Aqui está o que falas e muito bem! ando nolho nisto  Estou curioso para ver até quando se aguenta e até agora tem se aguentado muito bem!!


----------



## Vince (21 Set 2008 às 19:54)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



miguel disse:


> Finalmente alguem que fala nisso



Deve haver umas 50 mensagens a falar do assunto tropical/subtropical neste tópico


----------



## Dan (21 Set 2008 às 19:59)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



ecobcg disse:


>



Boa foto


----------



## Agreste (21 Set 2008 às 20:01)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



miguel disse:


> Aqui está o que falas e muito bem! ando nolho nisto  Estou curioso para ver até quando se aguenta e até agora tem se aguentado muito bem!!



Continuo a achar que é uma bonita foto de uma trovoada. A dulce está a dar as últimas...


----------



## camrov8 (21 Set 2008 às 20:02)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

liguem na tvi, uma tromba de água não prevista?!?!?


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Set 2008 às 20:03)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

*Coimbra: Chuva intensa provoca inundações na "baixa" da cidade*

Coimbra, 21 Set (Lusa) - Diversos estabelecimentos comerciais, e a igreja Santa Cruz, na "baixa" de Coimbra foram esta tarde inundadas devido à intensa queda de chuva ocorrida pouco depois da 16:00, revelaram os bombeiros.

Fonte dos Bombeiros Sapadores adiantou que a zona mais afectada da "baixa" foi a Praça 8 de Maio e ruas adjacentes, onde se concentra o comércio tradicional. 

A igreja, num determinado momento, chegou a ter água com 50 centímetros de altura, e a intensidade de chuva caída durante cerca de 30 minutos não possibilitou um escoamento eficaz pelo sistema de drenagem das ruas.

Também na zona de Celas, na Portela e na Travessa do Gato se registaram algumas inundações pontuais, e interrupções momentâneas na circulação automóvel, pela concentração de água em locais mais baixos.

No túnel junto à Estação Ferroviária de Coimbra B, um ponto habitual de concentração de água, um veículo ficou aí bloqueado e teve de ser rebocado.

Também a estrada que liga Almalaguês a Miranda do Corvo ficou condicionada à circulação por pequenos desabamentos de terras.

Ao princípio da noite de hoje os bombeiros mantinham-se em trabalhos de limpeza das zonas inundadas.

Fonte do Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) de Coimbra adiantou à agência Lusa que no período de queda mais intensa de água "foram muitas" as chamadas de pedido de cidadãos, embora nenhuma delas grave.

"Não houve derrocadas de paredes, nem feridos, nem há desalojados", explicou, frisando que perante situações destas as zonas baixas das cidades acabam por ser afectadas.

In: Lusa


----------



## Vince (21 Set 2008 às 20:03)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

A convecção continua profunda próximo do centro. Se continuar por muitas horas assim acho que pelo menos merecia um Invest por parte do NHC, pois começa a ter ares de tropical, já nem é de subtropical. 

Se a convecção acabar por diminuir terá seguido o seu caminho normal, mas se se mantiver pela noite fora há aqui já uma nova dinâmica em marcha. Não que venha a ter grandes implicações para nós, dada a distância e a velocidade muito lenta como se move, pois duvido que se mantenha muito tempo, mas é sempre interessante de seguir isto.














Um comparativo com uma outra Depressão tropical de 2006:







Ainda o Jerry o ano passado:


----------



## camrov8 (21 Set 2008 às 20:03)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

desculpem , faltou dizer que foi em Coimbra


----------



## AnDré (21 Set 2008 às 20:06)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



thunder-storm disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> como já aqui relatado...em Coimbra entre as 15h30 e 16h30 abateu-se um forte temporal..chuva por vezes forte e especialmente trovoada muito forte...contudo...nada que fosse muito anormal numa situação destas...
> 
> ...



Entre as 17h e as 18h locais caíram 9,6mm no aeródromo de Coimbra.
Entre as 16h e as 17h caíram cerca de 23mm na mesma estação.




S.Silvestre acumulou durante o dia de hoje 20,0mm.
A estação Coimbra (Cernache) vai com 40,1mm acumulados (dados da ogimet)


----------



## rijo (21 Set 2008 às 20:09)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Quantas horas até que chova em Lisboa?


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (21 Set 2008 às 20:13)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Boa tarde pessoal. Também estou em Coimbra, e de facto a tarde foi caótica. Forte trovoada, chuva copiosa varrida por vento moderado a forte... Antes de começar a chover tirei umas fotos da minha varanda em que dá para ver a instabilidade que surgia. A terceira foto pode dar para desconfiar, mas como havia muita rotação da nuvem no geral, não deu para perceber muito bem.


----------



## rijo (21 Set 2008 às 20:13)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*


​
Vídeos no Youtube sobre a Dulce... Um é do Gilmet (acho eu)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Set 2008 às 20:15)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Por aqui pela imagem de sat.elas estão a formaram-se espanha e estão a vir para o meus lados a entrar SE fui dar uma olhada pela janela do estáminé vêem-se bastantes relâmpagos vamos esperar.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (21 Set 2008 às 20:16)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Ela ja deveria ser decretada DST, á algum tempo...

Mas a NOAA anda a ve-la de certeza absoluta... mas é muito instavel...Por isso a duvida de descretar uma TST,,,


----------



## ecobcg (21 Set 2008 às 20:16)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Noticia de abertura na TVI e Sic: "Tromba de água" em Coimbra!!!
Será que estes senhores jornalistas nunca mais aprendem!!!
Ainda não sabem que "tromba de água" é outro fenómeno totalmente diferente!!Isto não passou de uma "chuvada" ou parecido....forte, nãohaja dúvidas, com trovoadas também...mas "tromba de água" é que não foi!!!

PS: Tromba de água: similar a um tornado, mas que se forma sobre a água (normalmente no mar) e que ao aspirar água, forma um cone de água desde a base até ao topo...dai a designação de tromba....


----------



## Gerofil (21 Set 2008 às 20:19)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Estremoz: Céu a ficar muito carregado (aproxima-se uma trovoada proveniente de leste). A noroeste (40/50 KM) existem nuvens com grande actividade eléctrica interna (nas partes superiores e intermédias das nuvens).


----------



## squidward (21 Set 2008 às 20:23)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

por aqui já me entreti a filmar relâmpagos nuns cumulonimbus a Este daqui (até cheguei a ouvir o barulho do trovão em alguns casos), já deu para tirar alguma "miseria" da barriga, mais queremos mais


----------



## Vince (21 Set 2008 às 20:23)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



			
				]ToRnAdO[;86603 disse:
			
		

> Ela ja deveria ser decretada DST, á algum tempo...
> 
> Mas a NOAA anda a ve-la de certeza absoluta... mas é muito instavel...Por isso a duvida de descretar uma TST,,,



Há muito tempo não, só nas últimas horas...

Se continuar, quem sabe se não temos pelo menos um Invest. Mas temos que deixar passar algumas horas, quando virmos as trovoadas a morrer em todo o lado e se esta continuar e ainda manter alguma circulação, há boas hipóteses de termos um Invest. Se pelo contrário, as trovoadas acabarem, é para esquecer o assunto.


----------



## mocha (21 Set 2008 às 20:25)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

boa noite, avisto claroes a este, e nuvens a virem de sul
Miguel passa se alguma coisa por aí?


----------



## storm (21 Set 2008 às 20:26)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Aqui podem ver a convecção com mais detalhe Satelite em movimento-mm/hr

Até posso ir dizer algo errado, mas no satélite não tem duas situações a rodopiar, a que já está a alguns dias e outra a formar-se com as trovoadas que saem de Portugal para o mar? Cada vez está estranho


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Set 2008 às 20:27)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

O Dave mandou-me uma mensagem que diz o seguinte 

"Cairam por cá 31.4 mm até ás 19h30, ainda não há luz"


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (21 Set 2008 às 20:27)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



Vince disse:


> Há muito tempo não, só nas últimas horas...
> 
> Se continuar, quem sabe se não temos pelo menos um Invest. Mas temos que deixar passar algumas horas, quando virmos as trovoadas a morrer em todo o lado e se esta continuar e ainda manter alguma circulação, há boas hipóteses de termos um Invest. Se pelo contrário, as trovoadas acabarem, é para esquecer o assunto.



Sim claro... mas olha bem para o olho... , qual sera a pressao a que chegou..??

Vamos esperar...

Mas se assim for... o Algarve esta de aflitos


----------



## camrov8 (21 Set 2008 às 20:28)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

o site do IM esta muito concorrido, já tentei e não consigo entrar


----------



## miguel (21 Set 2008 às 20:29)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



mocha disse:


> boa noite, avisto claroes a este, e nuvens a virem de sul
> Miguel passa se alguma coisa por aí?



Humm...não tenho estado atento mas vou ficar atento mas aqui está tudo calmo


----------



## rijo (21 Set 2008 às 20:29)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

*E o site do Instituto de Meteorologia foi-se!*





Mas entretanto parece que já voltou...


----------



## *Marta* (21 Set 2008 às 20:32)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Eu não tenho tido problemas com o site do IM, entro com Internet Explorer.
Fiquei agora sem luz. Bonito.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (21 Set 2008 às 20:37)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

A minha mulher ligou agora da Via do Infante e diz que ve muitos raios ou seja uma trovoada intensa na Espanha..

 

Lindo

!!!


----------



## Rog (21 Set 2008 às 20:43)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Boa noite,
Por aqui depois de um dia de sol, o final de tarde foi de vento moderado a forte com algumas rajadas. Acaba de cair um aguaceiro moderado.
18,4ºC
94%HR
1013hpa

2,5mm
min 14,5ºC
max 23,3ºC


----------



## ACalado (21 Set 2008 às 20:44)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

parece existir um ligeiro enchimento  temos de acompanhar


----------



## Vince (21 Set 2008 às 20:44)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



			
				]ToRnAdO[;86613 disse:
			
		

> Sim claro... mas olha bem para o olho... , qual sera a pressao a que chegou..??



Não se chama um olho, é o LLC, o centro da circulação em superficie (low level center of circulation). E o problema está aí, como a depressão está a perder força, a encher, a circulação vai se degradando e alongando como +e visivel nas imagens de satelite desde de manhã, o sistema como possível entidade subtropical ou tropical acabará por morrer por uma via ou outra, ou porque perde a circulação, ou porque a convecção morrerá. 

Se a convecção se mantiver sem circulação, será um simples SCM como tantos outros que vive durante muitas horas, se por acaso se mantiver a convecção e circulação, poderá de facto tornar-se uma depressão tropical, ou seja, uma depressão com warm-core. 

As minhas dúvidas prendem-se com isso, acho que a circulação vai sucumbir e temos aqui uma espécie de misto entre depressão a morrer e SCM (sistema convectivo de mesoescala). A pressão tem vindo a subir no centro, só se realmente tiver sido desencadeado uma transição e a convecção continuar, e repara, que nunca chegou a evoluir mesmo no centro, só aí é que a pressão poderia descer novamente com convecção profunda sobre o centro. Coisa que acho altamente improvável, acho que tudo estará acabado amanhã. Mas aguardemos que está de facto muito interessante.


----------



## Brunomc (21 Set 2008 às 20:46)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

vi agora 2 clarões a nordeste da minha casa..por aqui tudo calmo..hoje so cairam uns aguaceiros fracos entre as 14h e as 15h


----------



## ACalado (21 Set 2008 às 20:49)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Deixo aqui um video da trovoada, ve-se mal pois foi quando estava sem luz vale pelo áudio e passem até ao segundo 38 onde aconteceu um clarão e nao sei porque a maquina parou simplesmente de gravar


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (21 Set 2008 às 20:50)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

A circulação neste momento é profunda... Ve nas estremidades ''sem nuvem''...

Esta depressao e bastante estranha.. e um pouco rara de acontecer... mas la esta o ''olho''...


----------



## stormy (21 Set 2008 às 20:58)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



			
				]ToRnAdO[;86613 disse:
			
		

> Sim claro... mas olha bem para o olho... , qual sera a pressao a que chegou..??
> 
> Vamos esperar...
> 
> Mas se assim for... o Algarve esta de aflitos



nao so o algarve mas tb(devido ao tamanho q isto pode desenvolver) toda a regiao a sul do paralelo 39
quanto a mim...qvenha


----------



## Vince (21 Set 2008 às 20:59)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



			
				]ToRnAdO[;86625 disse:
			
		

> A circulação neste momento é profunda... Ve nas estremidades ''sem nuvem''...



Circulação profunda ? Aonde  ?

http://www.sat24.com/frame.php?html=view&country=sp


----------



## Vince (21 Set 2008 às 21:00)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



stormy disse:


> nao so o algarve mas tb(devido ao tamanho q isto pode desenvolver) toda a regiao a sul do paralelo 39
> quanto a mim...qvenha



Continuamos com os disparates ? Não bastou um aviso a propósito da «tempestade da década» ?


----------



## AnDré (21 Set 2008 às 21:05)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



rijo disse:


> É impressão minha ou o vento está a aumentar e as nuvens deslocam-se com uma velocidade superior?



Sim, na região de Lisboa o vento tem estado de oeste/noroeste, a humidade a subir e as nuvens a movimentarem-se rapidamente. Isto porque se tratam de nuvens baixas.
Não há, portanto, sinal de chuva e muito menos de trovoadas.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (21 Set 2008 às 21:05)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

OLha bem em profundamente para o Loop do satelite...

Pode ate perder força... mas é algo neste momento que não acredito muito...



Mas agora e esperar... vamos ver.. mas se assim continuar tudo pode ser possivel.. temos de aguardar mais um pouco...


----------



## psm (21 Set 2008 às 21:07)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Boa noite, vim da Assafora onde encontrei o estado de tempo da seguinte cronologia :O tempo carecterizou-se por céu encoberto no dia de Sabado,  onde cairam 2 aguaceiros muito fracos, e com a temperatura por volta dos 27º vento de SE moderado. O dia de hoje carecterizou-se por trovoada, que aconteceu pelas 12.30, por sua vez caiu um aguaceiro fraco, tendo de seguido se formado  nevoeiro, esse mesmo nevoeiro intensificou-se por volta 19.00 horas e era bastante cerrado(visibilidade nos 20 metros), ao iniciar aviagem esse mesmo nevoeiro ia até ao alto do ramalhão(Sintra), ao passa-lo ele(nevoeiro) desapareceu e tal como o chuvisco que me acompanhou, no fim da viagem no Estoril fui encontrar o céu pouco nublado, e vento fraco de NO.

Tenho de afrirmar que as espectativas que haviam para esta depressão, e para este fim de semana foram bastante frustantespara estas zonas.


----------



## stormy (21 Set 2008 às 21:07)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



Vince disse:


> Circulação profunda ? Aonde  ?
> 
> http://www.sat24.com/frame.php?html=view&country=sp



seja como for ele ainda apresenta um bom LLC e uma boa actividade convectiva.
tentemos nao especular demasiado embora eu ache q mesmo q seja so um SCM a regiao a sul do paralelo 39 ou pelo menos a sul de lisboa deve ficar atenta pq isto quando se desenvolve bem chega a dimensoes respeitaveis
(100 a 200 km de comprimento)


----------



## Vince (21 Set 2008 às 21:09)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



			
				]ToRnAdO[;86631 disse:
			
		

> OLha bem em profundamente para o Loop do satelite...
> Pode ate perder força... mas é algo neste momento que não acredito muito...
> 
> 
> Mas agora e esperar... vamos ver.. mas se assim continuar tudo pode ser possivel.. temos de aguardar mais um pouco...



Eu só perguntei onde está a circulação profunda ? Onde está ela ? Eu todo o dia vi foi uma circulação da depressão a degradar-se cada vez mais à medida que a depressão ia enchendo, com vortices a aparecerem noutros lados, sinal inequivoco de que a circulação orginal da Ducle se vai degradando cada vez mais.  Se reparares do que resta até se está a alongar, outro sinal de enfraquecimento rápido da circulação.

Afinal o que é circulação para ti ?


----------



## rijo (21 Set 2008 às 21:09)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Wundermap


----------



## dgstorm (21 Set 2008 às 21:10)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Mas que festival de trovoada hoje ao fim da tarde... já tinha saudades de um dia destes


----------



## Gerofil (21 Set 2008 às 21:10)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Olá, por favor pede-se a todos para fazerem um seguimento da situação e não entrarem em respostas a mensagens de outras pessoas. O Fórum não é um CHAT.

*Todas as previsões de evolução sinóptica deverão ser sempre fundamentadas e evitem impressões ou gostos pessoais, s.f.f. Poderão ser eliminadas todas as mensagens que não sigam estas regras.*


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (21 Set 2008 às 21:12)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



Gerofil disse:


> Olá, por favor pede-se a todos para fazerem um seguimento da situação e não entrarem em respostas a mensagens de outras pessoas. O Fórum não é um CHAT.
> 
> *Todas as previsões de evolução sinóptica deverão ser sempre fundamentadas e evitem impressões ou gostos pessoais, s.f.f. Poderão ser eliminadas todas as mensagens que não sigam estas regras.*



Pode-se comunicar?


----------



## Gerofil (21 Set 2008 às 21:14)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

*Forte chuva provoca inundações na Região Centro*

A Região Centro foi afectada por várias inundações depois de uma forte chuva de cerca de duas horas que se abateu sobre cidades como Coimbra, Penacova e Miranda do Corvo. Na zona baixa de Coimbra, a água chegou a ter meio metro de altura, num dia em que o governador civil de Coimbra registou 42 inundações de baixa e média dimensão, metade das quais já resolvidas. 
Em declarações à TSF, Henrique Fernandes adiantou que apenas a inundação que está a afectar a Praça Velha, em Coimbra, é a única que ainda preocupa os bombeiros da cidade, mas que «não inspira cuidados de maior».  «São sobretudo dificuldades em absorção por parte dos sistema de drenagem de águas pluviais por causa da quantidade de água que caiu, uma ‘pequena tromba de água’, e que leva algum tempo a ser resolvida», acrescentou. 
Este governador civil aludiu ainda a alguns problemas na circular de acesso ao Hospital da Universidade de Coimbra, por causa de pedras e areias que caíram para a estrada em virtudes das obras que ali decorrem. 
José Silva, do Centro Distrital de Socorro de Coimbra, explicou que a chuva começou a cair cerca das 15:00 deste domingo acompanhada de trovoada e que provocou inundações não só em Coimbra como também inundações à volta do concelho. Este elemento do Centro Distrital de Socorro de Coimbra confirmou ainda a queda de alguns árvores e mobilização de dezenas de homens e viaturas para acudir a estas inundações. 

TSF


----------



## Gerofil (21 Set 2008 às 21:17)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Claro que sim. Eu apenas alertei para não se entrar em discussões que não dão em nada. Fazer um acompanhamento é o que se pede.



			
				]ToRnAdO[;86638 disse:
			
		

> Pode-se comunicar?


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (21 Set 2008 às 21:22)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



Gerofil disse:


> Claro que sim. Eu apenas alertei para não se entrar em discussões que não dão em nada. Fazer um acompanhamento é o que se pede.


----------



## Perfect Storm (21 Set 2008 às 21:23)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Já viram a temperutura da agua do mar á superficie!!!
Será que, potência o desenvolvimento, acção da Dulce?







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Vince (21 Set 2008 às 21:26)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Aqui pode-se comunicar, mas não inventar, tempestades da década, centros oclusivos e toda uma série de terminologia ficcionada inspirada sabe-se lá aonde para alimentar alarmismos descabidos não são nem nunca serão bem vindos ao MeteoPT.com. Há muitas alternativas por aí, é só procurar. Aqui é que não por favor. Se pelo contrário se referem a algo do qual tem imenso conhecimento e certezas, então expliquem-se e fundamentem-se convenientemente, que a sabedoria é bem vinda.


----------



## rbsmr (21 Set 2008 às 21:27)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Embora eu não seja perito as conclusões do Vince estão certas: na última hora, por aqui em Sacavém temos 21º e a pressão a passar de 1009 hpa  para 1010 hpa, com tendência para subir, vento Oeste/Noroeste. Tudo indica que na região da Grande Lisboa não haverá festa para ninguém.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (21 Set 2008 às 21:29)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



Vince disse:


> Aqui pode-se comunicar, mas não inventar, tempestades da década, centros oclusivos e toda uma série de terminologia ficcionada inspirada sabe-se lá aonde para alimentar alarmismos descabidos não são nem nunca serão bem vindos ao MeteoPT.com. Há muitas alternativas por aí, é só procurar. Aqui é que não por favor. Se pelo contrário se referem a algo do qual tem imenso conhecimento e certezas, então expliquem-se e fundamentem-se convenientemente, que a sabedoria é bem vinda.



 nas calmas...


----------



## stormy (21 Set 2008 às 21:32)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



Vince disse:


> Aqui pode-se comunicar, mas não inventar, tempestades da década, centros oclusivos e toda uma série de terminologia ficcionada inspirada sabe-se lá aonde para alimentar alarmismos descabidos não são nem nunca serão bem vindos ao MeteoPT.com. Há muitas alternativas por aí. Aqui é que não por favor. Se pelo contrário se referem a algo do qual tem imenso conhecimento e certezas, então expliquem-se e fundamentem-se convenientemente, que a sabedoria é bem vinda.



tens razao mas isto nao é assim tao descabido afinal tb disseste q esta "coisa" podia ser considerada uma invest...nao?
com todo o respeito mas tu tambem deste combustivel a este fogo, e o q eu estou a fazer é apenas investigar
esta "coisa".
admito q ja disse aqui coisas descabidas como a tempestade da decada mas foi só e apenas um momento de alarme.


----------



## Dan (21 Set 2008 às 21:32)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

19,7ºC e alguns clarões a sul-sudeste.


----------



## Gerofil (21 Set 2008 às 21:35)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

A Dulce não terá grandes probabilidades de evoluir e fortalecer-se devido a uma circulação retrógrada que temos neste momento sobre o sul da Europa e o Mar Mediterrâneo. Assim, a tendência será para ir enchendo (aumentar a sua pressão) e ser absorvida pela acção de outros núcleos depressionários localizados a Leste. Tudo isto associado também a uma vasta área de anticiclones localizados mais a norte.
A instabilidade (alternância de estados de tempo) é que veio para ficar.

Cartas de Altitude



Perfect Storm disse:


> Já viram a temperutura da agua do mar á superficie!!!
> Será que, potência o desenvolvimento, acção da Dulce?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## stormy (21 Set 2008 às 21:38)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



rbsmr disse:


> Embora eu não seja perito as conclusões do Vince estão certas: na última hora, por aqui em Sacavém temos 21º e a pressão a passar de 1009 hpa  para 1010 hpa, com tendência para subir, vento Oeste/Noroeste. Tudo indica que na região da Grande Lisboa não haverá festa para ninguém.



podem haver trovoadas com 1010 e ate 1015 hpa olha o caso das regioes tropicais.
existem mais fenomenos a influenciar o desenvolvimento de uma trovoada e nao só a MSLP.
eu estou espectante (quanto as trovoadas) e na boa com todos vós


----------



## Vince (21 Set 2008 às 21:39)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



stormy disse:


> tens razao mas isto nao é assim tao descabido afinal tb disseste q esta "coisa" podia ser considerada uma invest...nao?
> com todo o respeito mas tu tambem deste combustivel a este fogo, e o q eu estou a fazer é apenas investigar
> esta "coisa".
> admito q ja disse aqui coisas descabidas como a tempestade da decada mas foi só e apenas um momento de alarme.



Eu não alimentei coisa nenhuma. Lê as minhas mensagens com atenção.


----------



## mocha (21 Set 2008 às 21:44)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

por aqui ceu com algumas nuvens, pressão 1009hpa temp 20.4C e a descer


----------



## stormy (21 Set 2008 às 21:47)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



Vince disse:


> Eu não alimentei coisa nenhuma. Lê as minhas mensagens com atenção.



pronto pronto na boa


----------



## Gilmet (21 Set 2008 às 21:48)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Precipitação, nas estações do IM, ás 20h:

Cabril - 5,8mm
Braga - 3,7mm
Trancoso - 3,6mm
Covilhã - 3,0mm
Montalegre - 2,9mm
Pampilhosa Da Serra - 2,5mm
Lousã - 1,9mm
Viana Do Castelo - 1,4mm
Penafiel - 1,4mm
Castro Verde - 0,9mm
Moimenta da Beira - 0,8mm
Viseu - 0,5mm
Castelo Branco - 0,1mm
Amareleja - 0,1mm


Descargas nas últimas horas...






Por aqui, neste momento tenho 18,6ºC
Humidade a 94%
Pressão a 1012 hPa
Vento a 8,6 km/h de NO (315º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 17,7ºC


----------



## rbsmr (21 Set 2008 às 21:50)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



stormy disse:


> podem haver trovoadas com 1010 e ate 1015 hpa olha o caso das regioes tropicais.
> existem mais fenomenos a influenciar o desenvolvimento de uma trovoada e nao só a MSLP.
> eu estou espectante (quanto as trovoadas) e na boa com todos vós



Não queria insistir muito na minha teoria mas a imagem de satélite às 22.30 podia-se observar a "dissolução" de nuvens junto ao núcleo a NE da Madeira!
Agradecia, se for relevante, um comentário à evolução das nuvens a NO daquele núcleo


----------



## miguel (21 Set 2008 às 21:54)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Neste momento ainda está em crescimento:

http://oiswww.eumetsat.org/SDDI/cgi...2,n=24,d=1,v=400,pp=0,t=200706071145#controls


----------



## Rog (21 Set 2008 às 21:56)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

O dia em fotos por cá...


----------



## stormy (21 Set 2008 às 21:59)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



rbsmr disse:


> Não queria insistir muito na minha teoria mas a imagem de satélite às 22.30 podia-se observar a "dissolução" de nuvens junto ao núcleo a NE da Madeira!
> Agradecia, se for relevante, um comentário à evolução das nuvens a NO daquele núcleo



na minha opiniao o nucleo convectivo a NE da madeira esta na mesma e o LLC mantem-se.
a NO ha uma circulaçao de leste e alguma nublosidade cumuliforme em fase de dissipaçao.


----------



## Agreste (21 Set 2008 às 22:02)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

O que eu vejo são pequenos núcleos a serem atraídos pela trovoada maior. Mas continuo a achar que o «bicho» não vai chegar cá naquele estado. A Dulce ou que resta dela vai-se esfrangalhar. 



Rog esta foto parece ser uma homenagem ao Rafael Bordalo Pinheiro...


----------



## Vince (21 Set 2008 às 22:09)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



Agreste disse:


> Rog esta foto parece ser uma homenagem ao Rafael Bordalo Pinheiro...



Concordo  Serão umas nuvens da Dulce farta das criticas a fazer o manguito aos que a davam como morta na altura em que despejava a fúria convectiva sobre o país ?


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (21 Set 2008 às 22:13)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

seja como for... ela ressuscitou.. e esta mais viva que nunca...  Nada de tempestade do seculo ou parecido, mas sim algo que poderá marcar a diferença dos ultimos tempos...

ela tem e que se manter..


----------



## Dan (21 Set 2008 às 22:13)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



Rog disse:


>





Por aqui continuam os clarões a sudeste.


----------



## rufer (21 Set 2008 às 22:15)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Reparem no bombardeamento na Península Ibérica.


----------



## Teles (21 Set 2008 às 22:15)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*






Isto foi hoje pelas 17h30m


----------



## Vince (21 Set 2008 às 22:15)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



Dan disse:


> Por aqui continuam os clarões a sudeste.



Pelo IR, que nunca é tão bom como o VIS, quase que dá a ideia que uma nova célula explodiu mesmo em cima de Bragança.


----------



## RMSSF (21 Set 2008 às 22:20)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Boa noite a todos.

Aqui por Fafe houve entre as 18:00 e 18:30 (17:00 - 17:30 UTC) uma "tromba de água" com vento entre moderado e forte, trovoada e alguma queda de granizo, a temperatura rondava os 22ºC.
Posso disponibilizar um video se entretanto acharem que será de interesse.


----------



## Gerofil (21 Set 2008 às 22:21)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

*Fotos do dia tiradas a partir de Estremoz (Região de Elvas)​*


----------



## rijo (21 Set 2008 às 22:24)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Níveis de alerta na península ibérica actualizados para hoje:









A Protecção Civil baixou o nível de alerta de Amarelo para Azul (o mínimo).


----------



## Perfect Storm (21 Set 2008 às 22:25)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Bom, por aqui a pressão já sobe para os 1012hpa com 18.1ºC com vento fraco.
Por estes lados nada aconteceu de maior. Um dia normal


----------



## Redfish (21 Set 2008 às 22:25)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Quase toda a Penisula Iberica e Marrocos a ser "bombardeada", por belas trovoadas e aqui nada, nada de nada


----------



## ecobcg (21 Set 2008 às 22:28)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



RMSSF disse:


> Boa noite a todos.
> 
> Aqui por Fafe houve entre as 18:00 e 18:30 (17:00 - 17:30 UTC) uma "tromba de água" com vento entre moderado e forte, trovoada e alguma queda de granizo, a temperatura rondava os 22ºC.
> Posso disponibilizar um video se entretanto acharem que será de interesse.



Tromba de água NÃO! Chuva intensa SIM!!!

Coloquei um post perto das 20:00h relativo a esse assunto. Consulta-o!


----------



## mocha (21 Set 2008 às 22:30)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

bem uns calmex pro pessoal do sul do tejo, porque a nos passou nos tudo ao lado, neste caso a norte


----------



## Dan (21 Set 2008 às 22:30)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



Vince disse:


> Pelo IR, que nunca é tão bom como o VIS, quase que dá a ideia que uma nova célula explodiu mesmo em cima de Bragança.



Os clarões vão-se sucedendo e já se vão vendo mesmo alguns raios. Vamos ver como isto vai evoluir.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (21 Set 2008 às 22:30)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



Redfish disse:


> Quase toda a Penisula Iberica e Marrocos a ser "bombardeada", por belas trovoadas e aqui nada, nada de nada



Calma..   Ja vamos ter o melhor dda festa...  é preciso esperança...   vamos rezar para que ganhe cada vez mais força...  caso contario ja estamos em seca ... tudo seco no Algarve... K tristeza!!


----------



## Vince (21 Set 2008 às 22:34)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



teles disse:


> Isto foi hoje pelas 17h30m



Mais um espanto de foto !!!  Não posso dizer muito sobre ela pois não estive lá para perceber o que se passava, mas esta e outras já colocadas aqui mostram tempo severo. Vou copiar tudo para um tópico dedicado no forum das imagens, pois há registos muitos bons hoje por aqui e que merecem só por si um tópico. 
É espectacular ver como pelo meteopt.com  vai havendo distribuição geográfica pelo país para registar melhor estas coisas


----------



## RMSSF (21 Set 2008 às 22:59)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



ecobcg disse:


> Tromba de água NÃO! Chuva intensa SIM!!!
> 
> Coloquei um post perto das 20:00h relativo a esse assunto. Consulta-o!



Eu tambem sei o que é uma tromba de água, daí ter colocado a expressão entre aspas... tambem vi os noticiários e foi a esse propósito que usei essa expressao, em tom de ironia.
Mas o problema não sao os jornalistas, essa expressão é muito popular para designar uma forte e repentina descarga de chuva.

Cumps.


----------



## Fantkboy (21 Set 2008 às 23:00)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Não acredito  em trovoadas por aqui! A pressão atmosférica continua a subir   Chuva sim! tou confiante... Ela ainda está a espreita e eu confiante que não nos vai deixar sem um beijinho de despedida, ao pessoal que ainda não se despediu dela, pelo sim pelo não maquina na mão  
boa noite


----------



## ecobcg (21 Set 2008 às 23:03)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



RMSSF disse:


> Eu tambem sei o que é uma tromba de água, daí ter colocado a expressão entre aspas... tambem vi os noticiários e foi a esse propósito que usei essa expressao, em tom de ironia.
> Mas o problema não sao os jornalistas, essa expressão é muito popular para designar uma forte e repentina descarga de chuva.
> 
> Cumps.



OK. 
Desculpa lá o reparo...mas nem me apercebi disso.... e a expressão tornou-se popular talvez por ser mal usada nos media, julgo eu!!!


----------



## martinus (21 Set 2008 às 23:10)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Em Braga tivemos cerca de hora e meia de trovoada intensa, bem por cima da cidade, e chuva de intensidade moderada, com algum vento. Entre as 18.15 e as 19.45 sensivelmente.


----------



## Teles (21 Set 2008 às 23:17)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Por agora aqui, estão 18.3 graus mas com um nevoeiro cerrado


----------



## ajrebelo (21 Set 2008 às 23:32)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

boas

lá fomos nós de novo já se está a tornar um hábito, mesmo doente o twister lá me fez ir para Coruche para ver se apanhava-mos alguma coisa pois estava a rebentar cúmulos por todo o lado, já era tarde quando saímos de casa mas ao chegar a coruche, mas a oeste começa uma trovoada linda e potente, lá conseguimos alguns registos, mas tinha-mos de andar a frente dela pois estava a descarregar bem e estava complicado de parar num bom local e sem chuva.

neste momento acabamos de beber um café em Montemor vamos apanhar a A6 mas antes vamos esperar pela ultima actualização do sat para ver se algo cresce aqui por estas bandas.

mas que fotos as  de todos os membros excelente

abraços


----------



## F_R (21 Set 2008 às 23:33)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Boas 

Neste momento está céu pouco nublado e *18.8ºC*

A máxima foi de *27.9ºC*

Por volta das 4.30 passou por cá uma valente  com bastante intensidade e com os raios a cair muito perto. houve arvores incendiadas e um jogo de futebol que fui ver que teve de começar 20 minutos mais tarde devido á sua intensidade.

Hasta


----------



## Relâmpago (21 Set 2008 às 23:39)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*






Por esta imagem às 22h pode ver-se uma formação nebulosa, aparentemente convectiva, que se situava a WSW de Lisboa. Vamos ver se será esta madrugada... Para já o céu, por cima de mim, está praticamente limpo. Lá está o Júpiter...


----------



## ecobcg (21 Set 2008 às 23:43)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Antes de ir à deita, o que é que a malta acha do desenvolvimento a SW do Cabo S Vicente? Como o Vince disse há pouco, teríamos que aguardar para ver se se aguentava...mas até agora tem-se aguentado bem..e parece-me que cresceu...mas não tenho sei onde estão os mapas para ver a convecção no centro..??


----------



## miguel (21 Set 2008 às 23:49)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*


----------



## Relâmpago (21 Set 2008 às 23:50)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*






Segundo esta carta do Met office, relativa às 12h de Domingo, uma superfície frontal fria situava-se sobre as zonas onde houve tempo mais severo. Isto significa a existência linhas de forte instabilidade. Não admira que tivesse havido ameaças de tornados, segundo as imagens do forum. Criou-se uma situação idêntica à das grandes planícies centrais dos EUA na época dos tornados, embora relativamente menos violenta.


----------



## Vince (21 Set 2008 às 23:52)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



ecobcg disse:


> Antes de ir à deita, o que é que a malta acha do desenvolvimento a SW do Cabo S Vicente? Como o Vince disse há pouco, teríamos que aguardar para ver se se aguentava...mas até agora tem-se aguentado bem..e parece-me que cresceu...mas não tenho sei onde estão os mapas para ver a convecção no centro..??
> 
> http://www.sat24.com/frame.php?html=view&country=sp



Crescer não cresceu, mas tem-se aguentado bem, apesar de não acreditar muito, não há ninguém mais entusiasmado com isto do que eu, merece se calhar uma directa minha se se mantiver assim nas próximas 2 ou 3 horas.






Nas últimas duas horas nota-se que aumentou o windshear, o que é óptimo para alimentar a trovoada, mas é péssimo para a transição tropical pois força ainda mais a convecção a afastar-se do centro para leste, convecção essa que já estava afastada bastante, encontrando-se o centro completamente exposto. Mas a trovoada mantém-se no limite acoplada  ao LLC até agora, aguardemos.


----------



## psm (21 Set 2008 às 23:55)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



Relâmpago disse:


> Segundo esta carta do Met office, relativa às 12h de Domingo, uma superfície frontal fria situava-se sobre as zonas onde houve tempo mais severo. Isto significa a existência linhas de forte instabilidade. Não admira que tivesse havido ameaças de tornados, segundo as imagens do forum. Criou-se uma situação idêntica à das grandes planícies centrais dos EUA na época dos tornados, embora relativamente menos violenta.



Desculpa de te corrigir, mas isto é uma complexo depressionário com 2 pequenos nucleos, e nos Estados Unidos é GERALMENTE associado a frentes frias, a questão do tornados.


----------



## ecobcg (21 Set 2008 às 23:57)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



Vince disse:


> Crescer não cresceu, mas tem-se aguentado bem, apesar de não acreditar muito, não há ninguém mais entusiasmado com isto do que eu, merece se calhar uma directa minha se se mantiver assim nas próximas 2 ou 3 horas.
> 
> 
> 
> Nas últimas duas horas nota-se que aumentou o windshear, o que é óptimo para alimentar a trovoada, mas é péssimo para a transição tropical pois força ainda mais a convecção a afastar-se do centro para leste, convecção essa que já estava afastada bastante, encontrando-se o centro completamente exposto. Mas a trovoada mantém-se no limite acoplada  ao LLC até agora, aguardemos.



E qual será a direcção que vai tomar??? Tenho tentado perceber se virá direito ao Algarve/Baixo Alentejo ou se seguirá um rumo mais NE, e direcção a Setubal/Lisboa, mas ainda não consegui definir bem.


----------



## vegastar (21 Set 2008 às 23:57)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*






Segundo este quickscat de alta resolução há algumas medidas de ventos não marcadas como contaminadas com mais de 40kt (75km/h), perto do centro de circulação.

Apesar de estar embebida num campo de ventos muito grande, típico de sistemas extra-tropicais, os ventos mais fortes são claramente perto do centro, uma característica dos sistemas tropicais.

A imagem de satélite parece-me a de um sistema tropical "sheared" (não sei qual será a expressão em português), com o centro de circulação exposto a oeste da convecção.


----------



## Rog (22 Set 2008 às 00:02)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Quando pensava que por aqui a Dulce já nao tinha nada para deixar, eis que sou agora surpreendido por uma chuva forte... 
17,8ºC


----------



## iceworld (22 Set 2008 às 00:05)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Hoje tirei a barriga de misérias em relação a  e 
Que maravilha sentado na janela da cozinha os relâmpagos sucediam uns atrás dos outros.O barulho por vezes era assustador e senti o prédio a estremecer 2 vezes. Entretanto a chuva aumentava de intensidade mas só me apercebi da sua força quando ao fim da tarde sai de casa e reparei que as águas arrastaram muitas pedras e terras para as estradas.
A luz teve vários cortes. Hoje lamentei muito o facto de não ter nenhuma máquina de vídeo


----------



## psm (22 Set 2008 às 00:06)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Bem ouvi na radio(radio clube) mais um tesourinho deprimente, o presidente da camara municipal de Coimbra afirmou que a forte precipitação que ocorreu em Coimbra foi devidas ás alterações climaticas.

"Em setembro ou secam as pontes ou alagam as pontes"


----------



## Vince (22 Set 2008 às 00:06)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



ecobcg disse:


> E qual será a direcção que vai tomar??? Tenho tentado perceber se virá direito ao Algarve/Baixo Alentejo ou se seguirá um rumo mais NE, e direcção a Setubal/Lisboa, mas ainda não consegui definir bem.



Supondo que realmente existisse aqui alguma coisa que não morresse nas próximas horas (o mais provável) estaria daqui a 30/35 horas ao largo da costa algarvia a confiar nalguns modelos. Mas não vai resistir até lá, não se preocupem. Ou conforme o ponto de vista meteorológico, não se entusiasmem tanto


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Set 2008 às 00:09)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



psm disse:


> Bem ouvi na radio(radio clube) mais um tesourinho deprimente, o presidente da camara municipal de Coimbra afirmou que a forte precipitação que ocorreu em Coimbra fooi devidas ás alterações climaticas.
> 
> "Em setembro ou secam as pontes ou alagam as pontes"



É para isso que servem os dogmas serem utilizados e nunca questionados.


----------



## Rog (22 Set 2008 às 00:12)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

A chuva forte rendeu em 10 minutos 7,2mm 
o que faz um total de 10,9mm desde as 0h


----------



## Vince (22 Set 2008 às 00:12)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



psm disse:


> Bem ouvi na radio(radio clube) mais um tesourinho deprimente, o presidente da camara municipal de Coimbra afirmou que a forte precipitação que ocorreu em Coimbra foi devidas ás alterações climaticas.



Se tiveres um registo da fonte, junta mais um tesourinho deprimente ao tópico para colecção... qualquer dia até conseguimos publicamos um livro tal a fartura em matéria prima de disparates !


----------



## Perfect Storm (22 Set 2008 às 00:21)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Bem !! Isto está mesmo instável
A Pressão voltou agora mesmo a descer para os 1011 hpa. ( a descer!! )


----------



## Vince (22 Set 2008 às 00:31)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Recebi agora a informação que ainda estou a "digerir" de que a depressão baixou a pressão no centro para 1000mb, o que seria surpreendente. Estou a validar a informação.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (22 Set 2008 às 00:37)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

A ultima informaçao dos barcos...(amigos) as estaçoes resgistam entre 999 a 1001 mb... segunda a recepçao por sms... na zona de sagres perto da  costa..


----------



## Hawk (22 Set 2008 às 00:41)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



Vince disse:


> Recebi agora a informação que ainda estou a "digerir" de que a depressão baixou a pressão no centro para 1000mb, o que seria surpreendente. Estou a validar a informação.




Olá Vince. Neste link, que é uma espécie de "tracker" de navios a nível mundial, podemos ver alguns dados atmosféricos transferidos pelas estações nesses navios. Infelizmente, não sei até que ponto são fiáveis ou até que ponto estão actualizados. No que diz respeito à localização (costumo relacionar com o Porto do Funchal) costuma estar correcto. Neste caso, e nas proximidades desta depressão, um navio reporta 1003mb.

http://www.sailwx.info/wxobs/pressure.phtml


----------



## Vince (22 Set 2008 às 00:44)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



			
				]ToRnAdO[;86734 disse:
			
		

> A ultima informaçao dos barcos...(amigos) as estaçoes resgistam entre 999 a 1001 mb... segunda a recepçao por sms... na zona de sagres perto da  costa..



Era isso que estava a tentar fazer pois está-me a custar acreditar nos 1000mb. 

Tens registos de barcos ? Só tenho um a oeste de Tanger com 1014mb.
Esses amigos são de confiança ? Não entendo como em Sagres poderiam estar 1000mb, então a depressão teria que ter no centro uns 995 pelo menos ... mas enfim, continuamos no reino da ficção, tu é que sabes se queres continuar a brincar com isto, que é assunto sério demais para brincar !


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (22 Set 2008 às 00:49)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



Vince disse:


> Era isso que estava a tentar fazer pois está-me a custar acreditar nos 1000mb.
> 
> Tens registos de barcos ? Só tenho um a oeste de Tanger com 1014mb.
> Esses amigos são de confiança ? Não entendo como em Sagres poderiam estar 1000mb, então a depressão teria que ter no centro uns 995 pelo menos ... mas enfim, continuamos no reino da ficção, tu é que sabes se queres continuar a brincar com isto, que é assunto sério demais para brincar !



Acredita.. estive em lua de mel em pleno mar e vi os sistemas meteo que eles comportam... tenho muitos amigos que viajaram por todo o mundo aqui na foz e vao a muitos sitios, pessoas viajadas que vivem no mar e cruzam oceanos... e estao a velejar e estao no mar uma media de pressao  em alto mar... baixa pressao de 999...  e a estaçao equipada na barco que marca... e são pessoas de idade pois dai nao falsas , se elas dizem é por que e...


----------



## AnDré (22 Set 2008 às 00:52)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Eu, mais do que ninguém, gostava que a "minha Dulce" ficasse para a história...
Mas temos de jogar com valores concretos.

Às 23h locais, a pressão em Sagres, segundo o IM, era de *1013,7hPa.*


----------



## psm (22 Set 2008 às 00:53)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



			
				]ToRnAdO[;86734 disse:
			
		

> A ultima informaçao dos barcos...(amigos) as estaçoes resgistam entre 999 a 1001 mb... segunda a recepçao por sms... na zona de sagres perto da  costa..



Os teus amigos estão a fazer o quê? e que tipo de pesca ou que tipo de actividade?E como é que tem tempo, se estiverem a pescar para enviar sms e já agora as suas localizações.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (22 Set 2008 às 01:06)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



psm disse:


> Os teus amigos estão a fazer o quê? e que tipo de pesca ou que tipo de actividade?E como é que tem tempo, se estiverem a pescar para enviar sms e já agora as suas localizações.




Estao perto da costa.. a viajar...  é uma cultura ede mar bastante interessante... so conseguem viver assim e se eu correspondo...  a estaçao pode marcar uma cen e basta estares a 2km pode marcar outra cena.. acredito... pois sao pessoas crediveis...


----------



## psm (22 Set 2008 às 01:10)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



			
				]ToRnAdO[;86741 disse:
			
		

> Estao perto da costa.. a viajar...  é uma cultura ede mar bastante interessante... so conseguem viver assim e se eu correspondo...  a estaçao pode marcar uma cen e basta estares a 2km pode marcar outra cena.. acredito... pois sao pessoas crediveis...



São crediveis?????? Com uma diferença de 10 milibares em 2 km nem o furacão Katrina superava essa.Ou então eles estão perto do teu nick name (tornado)


----------



## AnDré (22 Set 2008 às 01:14)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



			
				]ToRnAdO[;86741 disse:
			
		

> Estao perto da costa.. a viajar...  é uma cultura ede mar bastante interessante... so conseguem viver assim e se eu correspondo...  a estaçao pode marcar uma cen e basta estares a 2km pode marcar outra cena.. acredito... pois sao pessoas crediveis...



Mas repara como a pressão atmosférica está estável.
Uma hora mais tarde, a pressão desceu *0,1hPa*
Às 0h locais Sagres estava com *1013,6hPa*.





Em Faro, uns quantos quilómetros para este, a pressão era exactamente a mesma.
Em Sines era de 1013,0hPa.
O Porto registava a pressão mais baixa do continente com 1011,5hPa.
O vento está praticamente nulo em toda a faixa costeira.


----------



## Dan (22 Set 2008 às 01:15)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Aqui chove com uma certa intensidade e a temperatura caiu para 16,4ºC.


----------



## miguel (22 Set 2008 às 01:15)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Aqui agora levantou muito nevoeiro, a temperatura é de 18,8ºC, 96%HR e *1013hpa*


----------



## Vince (22 Set 2008 às 01:17)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



Hawk disse:


> Olá Vince. Neste link, que é uma espécie de "tracker" de navios a nível mundial, podemos ver alguns dados atmosféricos transferidos pelas estações nesses navios. Infelizmente, não sei até que ponto são fiáveis ou até que ponto estão actualizados. No que diz respeito à localização (costumo relacionar com o Porto do Funchal) costuma estar correcto. Neste caso, e nas proximidades desta depressão, um navio reporta 1003mb.
> 
> http://www.sailwx.info/wxobs/pressure.phtml



Obrigado. Eu também tenho aqui vários layers para o Google Earth para isso e tudo indica que a pressão tenha sido fixada nos 1000mb precisamente pelos reports de dois navios, um de 1003 a sul e outro de 1009,  a norte já um pouco afastado, o que levou a concluir que a pressão no centro efectivamente seria mais baixa do que os modelos estavam a sugerir. Resta saber se isto corresponde a uma efectiva  descida de pressão ou a pressão inicial estava sub avaliada desde há algum tempo. Se a pressão efectivamente tivesse descido seria muito interessante, pois só a ciclogenese tropical a poderia explicar, mas continuo com dúvidas. Quanto a Sagres, obviamente é para ignorar este tipo de "ruído", a pressão rondará nesta altura os 1010/12 nessa zona ...


----------



## rbsmr (22 Set 2008 às 01:23)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Aqui por Sacavém marca 1011 hpa e tendência para descer.


----------



## Dan (22 Set 2008 às 01:25)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

O aguaceiro já acabou, mas voltam a ver-se novamente alguns clarões.


----------



## AnDré (22 Set 2008 às 01:25)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



Dan disse:


> Aqui chove com uma certa intensidade e a temperatura caiu para 16,4ºC.



Ia agora mesmo chamar à atenção para a precipitação que continua a cair em Trás-os-montes.

Das 22h às 23h UTC:
Mogadouro: 22,5mm
Macedo de Cavaleiros: 15,7mm

Das 23h às 0h UTC:
Mirandela: 15,5mm
Macedo de Cavaleiros: 9,8mm





A noite promete manter-se animada por esses lados.


----------



## Agreste (22 Set 2008 às 01:25)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Bom, tudo indica que o pessoal aqui dos Algarves se deve preprar para uma valente trovoada. 

Ainda bem que não parece aquilo que queria parecer.


----------



## Dan (22 Set 2008 às 01:29)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



AnDré disse:


> A noite promete manter-se animada por esses lados.



Pois é. Mesmo com a temperatura a baixar, parece que se formou uma nova célula a leste.


----------



## Maeglin (22 Set 2008 às 01:33)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



Vince disse:


> Obrigado. Eu também tenho aqui vários layers para o Google Earth para isso e tudo indica que a pressão tenha sido fixada nos 1000mb precisamente pelos reports de dois navios, um de 1003 a sul e outro de 1009,  a norte já um pouco afastado, o que levou a concluir que a pressão no centro efectivamente seria mais baixa do que os modelos estavam a sugerir. Resta saber se isto corresponde a uma efectiva  descida de pressão ou a pressão inicial estava sub avaliada desde há algum tempo. Se a pressão efectivamente tivesse descido seria muito interessante, pois só a ciclogenese tropical a poderia explicar, mas continuo com dúvidas. Quanto a Sagres, obviamente é para ignorar este tipo de "ruído", a pressão rondará nesta altura os 1010/12 nessa zona ...



O barco que reportou os 1003 foi o "Callsign V7ND9 (name unknown)" 

2008-Sep-21 *18:00*	N 35°06'	W 015°18'	103	17.2	 300 	32	*1003.0*	 	26.0	25.0	 

De notar que foi ás 18h00

O que reportou os 1009 foi o STATENGRACHT

2008-Sep-21 *18:00*	N 38°30'	W 015°12'	102	17.1	 060 	14	*1009.4*	 1.0	21.5	17.7	21.6

Abraços ,


----------



## rbsmr (22 Set 2008 às 01:34)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



Dan disse:


> Pois é. Mesmo com a temperatura a baixar, parece que se formou uma nova célula a leste.



Arrisco a dizer pela imagem de satélite que vai qualquer coisa em direcção a Faro, ou para lá perto...

Aqui em Sacavém a pressão vai para 1010 hpa...


----------



## Vince (22 Set 2008 às 01:39)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



Dan disse:


> Pois é. Mesmo com a temperatura a baixar, parece que se formou uma nova célula a leste.



Para quem vê pelo satélite parece ter explodido a leste na fronteira ainda longe. 

São curiosos estes desafios da meteorologia e respectivas previsões, o Estofex tinha para hoje uma linha laranja para sul






... e ironicamente todas as células que nasceram hoje, nasceram precisamente nessa linha para norte. Meteorologista sofre....


----------



## Perfect Storm (22 Set 2008 às 01:40)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Por aqui tudo muito calmo

Mais uma imagem da dulce que se aproxima do Continente. Parece que alentejo e algarve é que vão sentir os efeitos.





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Dan (22 Set 2008 às 01:41)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Por aqui está novamente a chover e também vai trovejando de vez em quando. 16,5ºC neste momento.


----------



## Dan (22 Set 2008 às 01:43)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



Vince disse:


> São curiosos estes desafios da meteorologia e respectivas previsões, o Estofex tinha para hoje uma linha laranja para sul
> 
> 
> 
> ... e ironicamente todas as células que nasceram hoje, nasceram precisamente nessa linha para norte. Meteorologista sofre....



São muito difíceis de prever estes episódios


----------



## Agreste (22 Set 2008 às 01:50)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Só para actualizar... aqui na cidade, a noite está calma. Não há vento, o céu está limpo e cai alguma humidade. 

Tudo perfeitamente normal.


----------



## Vince (22 Set 2008 às 01:51)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



Agreste disse:


> Só para actualizar... aqui na cidade, a noite está calma. Não há vento, o céu está limpo e cai alguma humidade.
> 
> Tudo perfeitamente normal.



Por acaso não tens um barómetro (calibrado obviamente) ? 
Dava jeito dada a tua localização para cruzar aqui uns dados que estou a verificar.


----------



## Gerofil (22 Set 2008 às 01:52)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Nestas imagens pode-se ver que a principal actividade convectiva ocorre nas regiões do Norte. Quanto às regiões do Sul, pode ser que apanhem algum aguaceiro fraco às primeiras horas da manhã (Litoral centro e sul).
Possivelmente o tempo poderá voltar a tornar-se instável durante a tarde, mas já será em bastante menor grau comparativamente à tarde de Domingo.
Relativamente ao centro da depressão, penso eu que estará algures sobre o oceano, já muito próximo da linha de costa (à latitude aproximada de Peniche).

OPS: Afinal o NOAA marca dois centros de baixas pressões para agora - um já dentro de Portugal Continental e outro a sudoeste ...

*A partir de agora e durante os próximos dias teremos de falar numa vasta área complexa de centros de baixas pressões, em vez de um só centro de baixas pressões. Tal como já tinha dito antes, o tempo em Portugal Continental vai passar para uma fase de alternância entre períodos de instabilidade (pouco acentuada) e outros períodos de tempo estável; isto dependendo também das várias regiões do continente.*


----------



## Perfect Storm (22 Set 2008 às 01:58)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

As nossas principais  preocupaçães. Bragança hoje tira a barriga de misérias






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Vince (22 Set 2008 às 01:58)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



Maeglin disse:


> O barco que reportou os 1003 foi o "Callsign V7ND9 (name unknown)"
> 
> 2008-Sep-21 *18:00*	N 35°06'	W 015°18'	103	17.2	 300 	32	*1003.0*	 	26.0	25.0
> 
> ...




Obrigado. Por acaso no sistema a que tens acesso aparece-te algum barco  próximo da zona com dados mais recentes sem ser o BATFR46 que está a 55 milhas a W-SW de Tanger ?


----------



## Dan (22 Set 2008 às 02:02)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



Perfect Storm disse:


> As nossas principais  preocupaçães. Bragança hoje tira a barriga de misérias



Aqui vai trovejando e também vai chovendo. Chove mais que troveja


----------



## nimboestrato (22 Set 2008 às 02:06)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



Vince disse:


> Para quem vê pelo satélite parece ter explodido a leste na fronteira ainda longe.
> 
> São curiosos estes desafios da meteorologia e respectivas previsões, o Estofex tinha para hoje uma linha laranja para sul
> 
> ...



...e assim se fala em bom português , meteorologicamente  falando...


----------



## Perfect Storm (22 Set 2008 às 02:25)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Bom!  A dulce aqui para o litoral centro já era
Isto está bom para o pessoal do norte (trovoadas, chuva ) Divirtam-se!!

Neste momento 1011 Hpa, Temp 18ºC, Hr 93% com uma noite de céu limpo onde até as estrelas brilham.

Boa noite a todos


----------



## rbsmr (22 Set 2008 às 02:37)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*


----------



## Agreste (22 Set 2008 às 02:43)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



rbsmr disse:


>



Apesar dos pontos coloridos, posso assegurar-te que o tempo continua estável. Não chove, quase não há vento. A noite continua agradável.


----------



## nimboestrato (22 Set 2008 às 02:48)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Curiosa esta sequência do satélite.
É raro os opostos serem os mais afectados quase  ao mesmo tempo.
O Nordeste Transmontano  desde há algum tempo,
  e o  Sudoeste quiçá ,dentro em breve.







[/URL][/IMG]


Pelo resto do imenso Portugal, reina agora a calma depois de um dia  algo agitado,aqui e ali até noticiado...
Dia difícil .Para quem tem que dizer onde vai nas próximas 12 horas chover.
E as horas que se avizinham continuam assim...


----------



## Maeglin (22 Set 2008 às 03:22)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



Vince disse:


> Obrigado. Por acaso no sistema a que tens acesso aparece-te algum barco  próximo da zona com dados mais recentes sem ser o BATFR46 que está a 55 milhas a W-SW de Tanger ?



Olá Vince , infelizmente parece que todos os barcos fizeram um clareira a volta da zona que precisamos de dados 

Ou estão demasiado perto da costa ou não fazem report há mais de 1 dia 

O Dutch Aquamarine ( está muito perto da costa) reportou valores normais : 

*2008-Sep-22 00:00*	N 37°06'	W 009°42'	86	14.4	 330 	6	*1012.2*	 	21.0	19.2	22.0

Pena que o Power não tenha reportado valores desde dia 20 ás 12h . ele parece ser o que está mais perto... ( ou  esteve, que eles andam  )

Ps : O Erradale reportou valores completamente "normais" também :

*2008-Sep-22 00:00*	N 36°42'	W 015°18'	92	15.4	 090 	8	*1011.8*	 0.5	21.0	19.4

Alias do que pude ver no EarthNC coincide com estes dados  

Abraço


----------



## Relâmpago (22 Set 2008 às 03:37)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Vou-me deitar  Nada de novo. Noite [muito] calma, boa para dormir


----------



## Vince (22 Set 2008 às 03:49)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



Maeglin disse:


> Olá Vince , infelizmente parece que todos os barcos fizeram um clareira a volta da zona que precisamos de dados
> 
> Ou estão demasiado perto da costa ou não fazem report há mais de 1 dia




Obrigado de qualquer forma. Entretanto já te devem ter aparecido novos dados pois recebi agora mesmo registos de 4 navios das 00z.
Resumindo e concluindo, a história dos 1000mb que até o NHC pôs na sua última carta de prognostico deve ter sido um equivoco ou engano por causa do tal navio que reportou, provavelmente de forma errada, os 1003 mb. 

Estes registos de agora, das 00z vem de encontro aos que os modelos indicavam, uma depressão a encher, que andará agora pelos 1008mb talvez.









vegastar disse:


> Segundo este quickscat de alta resolução há algumas medidas de ventos não marcadas como contaminadas com mais de 40kt (75km/h), perto do centro de circulação.



Olá vegastar !
Nunca tinha percebido que eras o mesmo vegastar do S2k e que também andavas por aqui. Então que pensas sobre isto tudo ?


----------



## Vince (22 Set 2008 às 04:14)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

O Jeff Masters, fundador do WU e meteorologista tropical, uma pessoa que considero habitualmente muito cuidadosa,  fez há pouco uma referência à depressão no seu último blog:



> *Portugul's storm*
> An extratropical low pressure system off the coast of Portugal has gradually warmed its core over the past 2-3 days, as it has wandered over waters of 22-23°C. This storm has developed some heavy thunderstorm activity near the center, and has winds of 40 mph, according to this evening's QuikSCAT pass. However, in NHC's subjective judgment, it does not yet have enough tropical characteristics to be named subtropical storm Kyle. This system should make landfall in southern Portugal Monday afternoon, bringing heavy rain and tropical storm force winds of 40 mph to the coast.
> http://www.wunderground.com/blog/JeffMasters/show.html



Pessoalmente acho isto exagerado, mas esperemos então por amanhã.

PS: Ignorem o «Portugul» do título  


Entretanto, a avaliar pelas últimas imagens de satélite, dá a impressão que isto afinal é simplesmente um SCM e que aos poucos se está a afastar do LLC, cada um a evoluir para direcções diferentes, o LLC para SE e o SCM para NE. Parecem agora ser duas coisas completamente autónomas uma da outra.






Pelo norte, continuam as células a passar, impressionante !


----------



## *Dave* (22 Set 2008 às 07:07)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Neste momento sigo com;

T.: 15,2ºC
HR.: 90%
P.:1010,0mb/hPa

Estou dentro de um nevoeiro serrado...


Agora não dá, mas mais logo explico as experiências de ontem...


----------



## Gilmet (22 Set 2008 às 07:21)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Bom Dia!

Por cá, mais uma noite de nevoeiro... e temperatura mínima de *15,8ºC*

Neste momento tenho 16,1ºC
Humidade a 98%
Pressão a 1010 hPa
Vento a 3,6 km/h de ESE (112º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 15,8ºC


O céu já se encontra muito nublado, maioritáriamente por nuvens altas...

Actualização das Imagens de Satélite:





Para Hoje o Freemeteo ainda prevê que caia qualquer coisa... é pouco... mas é melhor que nada


----------



## nimboestrato (22 Set 2008 às 08:30)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Chove torrencialmente há mais de 20 minutos.
Torrencialmente.Quero ver o registo do IM de P.Rubras em precipitação.
E já agora mais uma curiosidade: toda esta Torrencial chuva , com intenso nevoeiro.


----------



## storm (22 Set 2008 às 08:39)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Por aqui esta nevoeiro cerrado, nem sinal de sol.


----------



## ecobcg (22 Set 2008 às 09:10)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Bom dia,

Esta noite, ai por volta das 03h, começou a chover bem!!! Durou cerca de meia hora, mas molhou bem (o meu sensor que o diga..hoje de manha acusava 95% de humidade)!!!! depois continuou com chuva mais fraca até de manhã! Aqui ao lado, em Albufeira, houve inundações na baixa!!

Agora é aguardar que aquele conjunto de nuvens que se aproxima de SW chegue, para ver o que vem com ele!!!


----------



## mocha (22 Set 2008 às 09:17)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

bom dia a todos, por aqui o dia amanheceu com nevoeiro que ja ta a querer levantar, sigo com 20ºC


----------



## Snifa (22 Set 2008 às 09:35)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Bom dia, 

Por aqui não para de chover torrencialmente desde as 7 da manhã!

Segundo notícia TVI de última hora há grandes inundações em Matosinhos!

Mais um dia de instabilidade em perspectiva com tendência a agravar-se aqui para o Norte a partir da tarde. Ontem as núvens vinham de S/SE hoje veem todas de E/NE.


----------



## nimboestrato (22 Set 2008 às 09:35)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

...e chove! oh se chove. Continua a chover já não com a intensidade de há pouco, mas continua a chover moderadamente.
Impressionante a quantidade de água que precipitou na ultima hora, por aqui.
Confesso que estou surpreendido com estas ultimas manifestações da Dulce.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (22 Set 2008 às 09:38)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Bom Dia.

Por aqui o dia amanheceu com nevoeiro mas agora deu lugar ás nuvens e estão 20.4ºC


----------



## Fantkboy (22 Set 2008 às 09:43)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Bom dia! Na zona de loures algum nevoeiro! Agora o sol começa a espreitar! 
Não temos sorte nenhuma  
Para o dia espera se mais actividade no Norte do nosso portugal!


----------



## Dan (22 Set 2008 às 09:53)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Bom dia

Céu nublado e 14,9ºC por aqui.

Noite de chuva com um valor mínimo de 13,6ºC.


----------



## manchester (22 Set 2008 às 09:58)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Comprovo, trabalho em Matosinhos e vivo em Ermesinde e já há muito tempo que não me lembrava de demorar tanto tempo a fazer o trajecto. A via norte completamente parada nos 2 sentidos, na A4 não se circulava a mais de 70/80 km/h e as ruas na Senhora da Hora (concretamente 7 bicas) completamente alagadas....
Ainda chove moderadamente aqui por matosinhos.




Snifa disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Por aqui não para de chover torrencialmente desde as 7 da manhã!
> 
> Segundo notícia TVI de última hora há grandes inundações em Matosinhos!


----------



## filipept (22 Set 2008 às 10:02)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Bom dia,

Imagem de Radar (aemet.es) das 8:20 (hora espanhola) em camada no googleearth.





A camada está mais ou menos bem centrada (perdi muitio tempo a acertar), contudo é mais fiável a norte.


----------



## nimboestrato (22 Set 2008 às 10:11)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Ainda chove moderadamente.
Mas donde saiu tanta água?
Já há pequenas inundações em Matosinhos,Porto e Maia.


----------



## Rog (22 Set 2008 às 10:17)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



nimboestrato disse:


> Ainda chove moderadamente.
> Mas donde saiu tanta água?
> Já há pequenas inundações em Matosinhos,Porto e Maia.



Na última hora uns impressionantes 30,2mm por hora no Porto (aeroporto).


----------



## vegastar (22 Set 2008 às 10:18)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



Vince disse:


> Olá vegastar !
> Nunca tinha percebido que eras o mesmo vegastar do S2k e que também andavas por aqui. Então que pensas sobre isto tudo ?



Bom dia.

Sim, sou o mesmo vegastar do S2k.

Sobre este sistema eu penso que durante quase um dia ele se pode considerar sub-tropical. Na minha opinião o que se está a passar é que o sistema depressionário em altitude está a fazer um forte windshear que impede a convecção de se manter perto do centro de circulação. Ontem durante a tarde o windshear ainda foi baixo o suficiente para por algumas horas deixar o centro debaixo do extremo oeste da convecção.

Se analisarmos o quickscat de sábado podemos ver que junto ao centro a intensidade do vento era muito baixa, com os ventos mais fortes claramente destacados do centro:






Já ontem, devido ao efeito que a convecção organizada perto do centro proporcionou, os ventos além de se intensificarem, também houve uma forte contracção do campo de ventos:






Isto é típico dos sistemas tropicais. Se não fosse o windshear se calhar hoje as coisas no Algarve podiam estar complicadas.


----------



## nimboestrato (22 Set 2008 às 10:59)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



Rog disse:


> Na última hora uns impressionantes 30,2mm por hora no Porto (aeroporto).



...e das 06 às 09 UTC  53.5 mm-
E ainda chove!!!


----------



## vitamos (22 Set 2008 às 11:01)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Bom dia!

Como já foi aqui sobejamente dito ontem foi um dia complicado aqui por Coimbra... Infelizmente escolhi o fim de semana errado para ir a Lisboa e descubro que cada vez mais mais sofro de uma doença: Azar meteorológico!

Felizmente e por alguns milímetros (uma rampita de cimento...) não tive nenhuns danos materiais em consequência das chuvas de ontem. NA baixa da cidade, aí sim diversos problemas. 

Que surpresa esta Dulce... 

De momento céu encoberto... não chove!


----------



## jpmartins (22 Set 2008 às 11:11)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



vitamos disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> Como já foi aqui sobejamente dito ontem foi um dia complicado aqui por Coimbra... Infelizmente escolhi o fim de semana errado para ir a Lisboa e descubro que cada vez mais mais sofro de uma doença: Azar meteorológico!
> 
> ...



Bom dia
Poie é Vitamos, nem sabes o que perdeste ontem por volta das 15h. 
Neste momento ceu mto nublado, com alguns aguaceiros fracos.


----------



## vitamos (22 Set 2008 às 11:11)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

_Não provocou o caos, mas causou uma grande confusão. A intensa queda de chuva que se abateu sobre Coimbra, durante um curto período da tarde de ontem, por volta das 16h00, deixou as ruas inundadas, com as valetas a não darem resposta à água que corria desgovernadamente e sem rumo seguro. As zonas da cidade mais afectadas foram, como sempre são nestas situações, as mais baixas.
Foi precisamente na Baixa de Coimbra, em concreto na Igreja de Santa Cruz, que a situação atingiu contornos de maior desassossego. A água invadiu, sem contemplações, o espaço de culto religioso, que, num determinado momento, chegou a ter água com 50 centímetros de altura. Sempre que a chuva cai com grande intensidade e em pouco tempo, a Praça 8 de Maio fica alagada, pois não existem saídas de água suficientes para escoar o caudal naturalmente criado.
A solução passará pela construção de uma conduta entre a Praça 8 de Maio e o Rio Mondego. Pelo menos, foi essa a hipótese enunciada pelos bombeiros para resolver o problema. Além da Igreja de Santa Cruz, vários estabelecimentos comerciais na Baixa foram inundados, nomeadamente nas artérias adjacentes, como são os casos das ruas da Louça, dos Sapateiros e do Corvo.
A chuva que caiu com intensidade, durante cerca de meia hora, não permitiu o escoamento eficaz pelo sistema de drenagem das ruas. Com o Outono “à porta”, as folhas caducas começam a cair das árvores. Uma situação que agravou os problemas, uma vez que a enxurrada arrastou-as para as valetas, bloqueando o correcto escoamento das águas pluviais.

Tampas levantadas
Contactada pelo Diário de Coimbra, fonte da Companhia dos Bombeiros Sapadores de Coimbra revelou que «podemos estar muito bem preparados, mas com esta chuva toda não se consegue chegar a todo o lado». «Desde as 15h50 até às 18h10, caíram chamadas que foi uma coisa louca», confidenciou, antes de terminar: «O número de saídas, no espaço de 10/15 minutos, foi para aí de 20, mas, depois, aumentou».
Apesar de não conseguirem dar um número exacto, os Sapadores devem ter respondido a «perto de meia centena» de pedidos de auxílio. Os bombeiros louvam a preocupação de alguns lojistas da Baixa de Coimbra, que já têm barreiras de ferro para colocar nas portas, evitando, assim, que a água entre livremente no interior. Afinal de contas, a situação já não é nova, mas ainda há quem facilite.
Na Estrada da Beira, junto à Ponte da Portela, a rotunda encheu. Na Rua Paulo Quintela e na Rua do Brasil, junto à Caixa Geral de Depósitos, as caves receberam a “visita” indesejada da água. A força e a quantidade eram tais que as tampas do saneamento foram levantadas. Foi o que aconteceu, por exemplo, na Avenida Fernando Namora.
As pequenas pedras, uma espécie de brita mais grossa, colocadas para embelezar o separador central da Avenida Gouveia Monteiro deram que fazer aos bombeiros. A água arrastou-as para o meio da estrada, provocando problemas aos automobilistas. A entrada do Centro de Cirurgia Cardiotorácica dos Hospitais da Universidade de Coimbra também não foi poupada.

Trânsito interrompido
Entre as chamadas recebidas estiveram algumas da zona de Celas, Quinta de Voimarães, Travessa dos Gatos, Ceira, Calçada do Gato, Bairro Norton de Matos, Lages e Coselhas. No Rego do Bonfim, a água galgou o curso normal da vala que ali corre e voltou a invadir a estrada, subindo até meio do túnel que ali existe. O túnel da Estação Velha, onde ficou bloqueado um veículo, e a zona junto às instalações da EDP, no Alto de São João, foram outros dos locais afectados pela “tromba de água”, que causou inundações pontuais e obrigou a interrupções momentâneas do trânsito automóvel.
A estrada que liga Almalaguês a Miranda do Corvo ficou condicionada à circulação automóvel, devido a pequenos desabamentos de terras. Sem “mãos a medir” entre as 16h15 e as 20h00, os Bombeiros Voluntários de Coimbra registaram 18 saídas e foram chamados a diversas residências, sobretudo a águas furtadas, pois as caleiras não davam escoamento à água, que se acumulava nos terraços e entrava pelos tectos.
A Rua Almeida Garrett, paralela ao Jardim da Sereia, que dá acesso à Praça da República, ficou com a calçada bastante danificada. A força da água abriu autênticas “crateras” no pavimento. Ao princípio da noite, os bombeiros ainda se mantinham em trabalhos de limpeza das zonas inundadas, que ficaram repletas de lama. Uma tarde/noite de trabalho intenso provocada por uma intensa queda de água, que se prolongou por apenas 30 minutos.

Muitas
chamadas
mas nenhuma
foi grave

Apesar do elevado número de saídas concretizadas pelos Sapadores e pelos Voluntários, o Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) de Coimbra revelou não ter recebido nenhuma chamada grave. «No período de queda mais intensa de água, foram muitas as chamadas de pedido de cidadãos, embora nenhuma delas grave», referiu o CDOS, antes de informar: «Não houve derrocadas de paredes, nem feridos, nem desalojados».
Cristóvão Queirós, proprietário da loja de vestuário infantil Joaninha, na Rua da Louça, foi um dos afectados pela forte chuvada que se abateu sobre Coimbra. «Tenho aqui muita lama e lixo para limpar. A água tinha para aí 10 centímetros de altura», afirmou, recordando ter acontecido «o mesmo há dois ou três anos». Apesar de se ter deslocado para o estabelecimento comercial assim que começou a chover, Cristóvão Queirós já não chegou a tempo de evitar a entrada da água.  
_

In: *Diario de Coimbra*


Tirando a habitual "tromba de água"  , nada como a imprensa local para saber mais ao pormenor as ocorrências verificadas ontem em Coimbra


----------



## vitamos (22 Set 2008 às 11:17)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



jpmartins disse:


> Bom dia
> Poie é Vitamos, nem sabes o que perdeste ontem por volta das 15h.
> Neste momento ceu mto nublado, com alguns aguaceiros fracos.



Bom até ao lavar dos cestos ainda é vindima...

Será?


----------



## Relâmpago (22 Set 2008 às 11:21)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Bom dia

Como era (?) de prever, nada por aqui. 
Adeus 'Dulce'. Nem te cheguei a conhecer

Esperemos pela próxima 'senhora'. Talvez seja mais simpática para Lisboa. Por ora só me resta aguardar que haja alguma convecção para a tarde, por estas bandas. Sem fé


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Set 2008 às 11:48)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Boas, por aqui, céu nublado com alguns pingos, noite complicada em Albufeira com inundações na baixa. Neste momento, segundo o radar aproxima-se algo de sudoeste, agora se vem direito aqui ou não, é outra questão, Tavira já regista quase 3 mm e aqui nada.


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Set 2008 às 11:49)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Por cá noite calma de muita humidade, céu limpo e alguma neblina.

O dia assim se mantem calmo com algumas nuvens que sempre dão para lavar a vista


----------



## LuisFilipe (22 Set 2008 às 11:56)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Bom Dia.

Quais sao as previsoes para o resto da semana? 

A chuva vai continuar, ou vai vir o sol ?


----------



## storm (22 Set 2008 às 12:02)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Será que vou ter animação novamente 

O céu está cheio de nuvens, parece-me cumulus (nuvens gigantescas e tem crescido em altura ), a ficar negro, tal como ontem antes de aparecer a trovoada.

Sigo com 27.4ºC


----------



## mocha (22 Set 2008 às 12:18)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

por aqui ta completamente nublado


----------



## Redfish (22 Set 2008 às 12:35)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Mais um fiasco aqui pelos Algarves…
Pelos menos aqui por Loulé chuva, nem vela…..


----------



## F_R (22 Set 2008 às 12:39)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Boas 

Por cá céu muito nublado e *22.6ºC*

A minima foi de *17.3ºC* e já não choveu mais durante a noite


----------



## vitamos (22 Set 2008 às 12:57)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

A animação que nas primeiras horas do dia descia do Porto para sul, parece ter estagnado... bem aqui por cima de mim... Início de tarde muito tranquilo sem uma gotinha sequer...

Será que o Professor Bambo ou Karamba têm consultas de mau olhado meteorológico? 

Apesar de tudo deposito algumas esperanças nas "pequenas" formações convectivas que parecem surgir agora, sobretudo na região centro...


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Set 2008 às 13:00)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

*Meteo: Fortes chuvadas que cairam domingo e hoje são relativamente normais para a época - IM*

As fortes chuvas que caíram domingo e hoje causando inundações em Coimbra, Albufeira e Porto são relativamente normais para a época do ano, que apresenta condições meteorológicas semelhantes a um clima tropical, segundo o Instituto de Meteorologia.

De acordo com o meteorologista Pedro Reis Vieira, Portugal está sob a influência de uma depressão, situada a sudoeste da Península Ibérica, formada por ar muito quente à superfície e ar muito frio nos níveis altos da atmosfera.

"É esta grande diferença de temperaturas que dá origem a esta instabilidade relativamente normal nestas alturas do ano", de transição de estações, adiantou.

Segundo o meteorologista, estas condições atmosféricas, acompanhadas de muita humidade na atmosfera, assemelham-se às de um clima com características tropicais.

"Quando o ar quente sobe, condensa ao chegar à massa fria causando a queda de grandes quantidades de precipitação", explicou.

Pedro Reis Vieira disse ainda que a instabilidade tenderá a diminuir ao longo da semana, apesar de se manterem os aguaceiros.

Quanto à precipitação verificada entre domingo e hoje de manhã, o meteorologista referiu que, segundo dados provisórios, caíram no Porto 51 mililitros de chuva em três horas.

"É muita chuva e eventualmente mais da do que caiu domingo em Coimbra", disse o especialista, adiantando que não há dados sobre Albufeira, onde hoje também se registaram inundações, por não haver aí qualquer estação meteorológica.

In:Lusa

Fujam fujam das mentalidades portuguesas


----------



## Perfect Storm (22 Set 2008 às 13:12)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Boas
Pelas imagem de satelite que observei, hoje finalmente vai fazer-se sentir os Efeitos da Dulce
Pelo menos para os meus lados!!


----------



## storm (22 Set 2008 às 13:16)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

A animação que disse que podia surgir está a passar ao lado, apesar das pingas que já caíram, a temp continua a subir e as formações passam mais a norte


----------



## criz0r (22 Set 2008 às 13:21)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Mais uma vez esta zona foi poupada  ..paciência pode ser que um dia destes venha por ai um forte temporal para compensar..por aqui neste momento consigo avistar lá para a zona da Grande Lisboa uns enormes cumulonimbus..deve estar a cair bem praqueles lados..a temperatura essa mantém-se nos 24ºC.


----------



## amarusp (22 Set 2008 às 13:24)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Boa tarde
Em Oliveira do Hospital o céu encontra-se pacialmente(50%) nublado e a temperatura é agradável


----------



## vitamos (22 Set 2008 às 13:26)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Sol radiante neste momento e algum calor! No entanto em todos os quadrantes cumulus em desenvolvimento...

A ver o que a tarde reserva...


----------



## miguel (22 Set 2008 às 13:29)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Por aqui a  mínima foi de 16,8ºC...

A noite foi calma mas nublada a manha acordou com céu coberto e muita humidade no máximo... 

Agora o sol brilha com poucas nuvens...

24,5ºC
60%HR
1012hpa

O ano passado Setubal foi a terra das trovoadas este ano é das com menos actividade   não estou nada confiante para esta tarde para esta zona


----------



## Relâmpago (22 Set 2008 às 13:37)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Por aqui seguimos com o 'bom' tempo

Céu pouco nublado com alguns cumulus
Temp: 24º C
Pressão: 1012 hPa (com tendência para descer, ligeiramente) 
vento: SW, fraco


----------



## Gilmet (22 Set 2008 às 13:38)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Estive toda a manhã dentro de 4 paredes... pelo que não me apercebi nem vislumbrei a formação e o crescimento de várias pequenas células que se têm formado, um pouco a Norte de minha Casa...






Já consegui vislumbrar alguma precipitação...

Neste momento tenho 23,1ºC
Humidade a 58%
Pressão a 1010 hPa
Vento a 8,6 km/h de S (180º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 14,1ºC


----------



## Relâmpago (22 Set 2008 às 13:42)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



Gilmet disse:


> Estive toda a manhã dentro de 4 paredes... pelo que não me apercebi nem vislumbrei a formação e o crescimento de várias pequenas células que se têm formado, um pouco a Norte de minha Casa...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boas notícias, pois a pressão tem tendência a cair, embora ligeiramente. Vamos a ver o que nos reserva a tarde. Talvez alguns núcleo convectivos isolados possam fazer a festa que ontem não tivemos


----------



## stormy (22 Set 2008 às 13:50)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



psm disse:


> Bem ouvi na radio(radio clube) mais um tesourinho deprimente, o presidente da camara municipal de Coimbra afirmou que a forte precipitação que ocorreu em Coimbra foi devidas ás alterações climaticas.
> 
> "Em setembro ou secam as pontes ou alagam as pontes"



"setembro ou seca fontes ou leva açudes e pontes"


----------



## filipept (22 Set 2008 às 13:51)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Parece que se cozinha algo a norte, existe muita actividade...




[/


----------



## Serrano (22 Set 2008 às 14:01)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Céu muito nublado na Covilhã, com 19.5 graus na zona baixa da cidade. Do lado da Serra, aparecem nuvens prometedoras... Ontem, ao final da tarde, assistimos a uma trovoada interessante.


----------



## Relâmpago (22 Set 2008 às 14:06)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



Gilmet disse:


> Estive toda a manhã dentro de 4 paredes... pelo que não me apercebi nem vislumbrei a formação e o crescimento de várias pequenas células que se têm formado, um pouco a Norte de minha Casa...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aqui está ao que tu te referes:






Aguardemos o seu desenvolvimento...


----------



## stormy (22 Set 2008 às 14:12)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



filipept disse:


> Parece que se cozinha algo a norte, existe muita actividade...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




outra area com potencial para desenvolver vorticidade  se se deslocar para SSO lisboa vai ser afectada......


----------



## HotSpot (22 Set 2008 às 14:13)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Aqui a celula da margem sul já se desenvolveu e larga água.

*0,8 mm*


----------



## Gerofil (22 Set 2008 às 15:34)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Por agora destaca-se também bastante nebulosidade e precipitação em praticamente todo o Algarve.

Link para Imagem de Satélite


----------



## squidward (22 Set 2008 às 15:37)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

que aconteceu ao fórum? foi-se abaixo?? por momentos não conseguia entrar aqui.

bem, em relação ao seguimento, há pouco surgiram umas nuvens ameaçadoras vindas de Oeste, mas enfim....elas também não querem nada comigo esfumaram-se e são agora apenas "nuvens altas". Resta-me aguardar por mais uma oportunidade


----------



## Kraliv (22 Set 2008 às 15:37)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Boas,




Pelo alentejo central o céu está bastante nublado e ameaçando  


22.8ºC
65%
1011hPa
5.7km/h SE


----------



## *Dave* (22 Set 2008 às 15:39)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Tal como prometi hoje de manhã, cá está um breve relato:

Tudo começou com os ruídos dos trovões ao longe (18:15). 
Depois, enquanto tirava fotos, dei-me conta que uma nuvem em forma de “V” se estava a aproximar muito rapidamente e há medida que se aproximava ouvia-se a chuva cair mais perto. Era como se fosse uma caravana de carros e há frente fosse um batedor da GNR…
Quando essa nuvem passou por cima de mim, o vento começou a soprar com mais violência e a chuva caía como se caíssem baldes de água…
Cerca de 1h depois (19:30) ainda a ouvir o som dos trovões a chuva acalmou, altura em que fui fazer a medição no pluviometro, mas o céu ainda estava iluminado pelos relâmpagos… uma vez que não havia luz na rua
Com a falta de electricidade e a escola, só agora faço o post.


Foto da nuvem (“batedor”)





Relâmpagos













[VIDEO]http://s473.photobucket.com/albums/rr100/daviddmmartins/?action=view&current=trov11.flv[/VIDEO]
[VIDEO]http://s473.photobucket.com/albums/rr100/daviddmmartins/?action=view&current=trov55.flv[/VIDEO]
[VIDEO]http://s473.photobucket.com/albums/rr100/daviddmmartins/?action=view&current=trov33.flv[/VIDEO]


----------



## F_R (22 Set 2008 às 15:46)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Boas por cá céu pouco nublado e *26.2ºC*.
Já não acredito em nada de especial para estes lados nas próximas horas


----------



## ecobcg (22 Set 2008 às 15:48)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



*Dave* disse:


> Tal como prometi hoje de manhã, cá está um breve relato:
> 
> Tudo começou com os ruídos dos trovões ao longe (18:15).
> Depois, enquanto tirava fotos, dei-me conta que uma nuvem em forma de “V” se estava a aproximar muito rapidamente e há medida que se aproximava ouvia-se a chuva cair mais perto. Era como se fosse uma caravana de carros e há frente fosse um batedor da GNR…
> ...



Bem!!!! Que fotos espectaculares!! Grande sorte!!! Estavas no local certo, à hora certa!!!!


----------



## vitamos (22 Set 2008 às 15:51)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Espectacular Dave! O Pessoal tem feito reportagens absolutamente espectaculares da Dulce... Fotos captadas nos momentos certos, nuvens impressionantes, captação de raios a atingir terra...

É sorte... mas uma sorte merecida porque foi devidamente procurada, por pessoas com paixão e motivação!

Muito obrigado!

Por aqui muitas nuvens a ameaçar pingar qualquer coisa... mas porenquanto e embora tenham desenvolvimento vertical, estas estão longe ser as nuvens ameaçadoras que ontem ainda observei... A acompanhar contudo!


----------



## *Dave* (22 Set 2008 às 15:51)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

E eu que já pensava que não ia ter nada de especial 


Abraço


----------



## squidward (22 Set 2008 às 15:54)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Fotos espectaculares *Dave* Estás de parabéns! excelentes registos


----------



## ACalado (22 Set 2008 às 15:58)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Grandes fotos Dave tens de me ensinar o truque de apanhar assim os raios


----------



## Jota 21 (22 Set 2008 às 16:01)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



*Dave* disse:


> Tal como prometi hoje de manhã, cá está um breve relato:
> 
> Tudo começou com os ruídos dos trovões ao longe (18:15).
> Depois, enquanto tirava fotos, dei-me conta que uma nuvem em forma de “V” se estava a aproximar muito rapidamente e há medida que se aproximava ouvia-se a chuva cair mais perto. Era como se fosse uma caravana de carros e há frente fosse um batedor da GNR…
> ...


----------



## Kraliv (22 Set 2008 às 16:08)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Boas,



Parabéns pelo registo  boas fotos.





Por cá começou a  mesmo a agora.


----------



## *Dave* (22 Set 2008 às 16:12)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Obrigado pelos elogios 

Abraço


----------



## DRC (22 Set 2008 às 16:15)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Nuns sitios chuva a mais, noutros chuva a menos. 
Ao contrário do Porto, de Coimbra ou de Albufeira
aqui (Póvoa de Santa Iria) não caiu sequer uma 
pinga.

Tempo actual na Póvoa de S. Iria

Temperatura: 25ºC
Vento: 19 km/h
Pressão: 1010.8 mb
Precipitação. 0.0 mm
Humidade Relativa: 57%
Estado do tempo: Períodos de muito nublado


----------



## Perfect Storm (22 Set 2008 às 16:15)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Boa Dave
Os meus parabéns, as fotos são simplesmente espectulares!! 
Mais uma vez os parabéns pelo relato fotografico.


----------



## squidward (22 Set 2008 às 16:16)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Aqui ficam os alguns registos da trovoada de ontem


----------



## Kraliv (22 Set 2008 às 16:18)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Parece querer armar alguma coisa


----------



## *Dave* (22 Set 2008 às 16:23)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



squidward disse:


> Aqui ficam os alguns registos da trovoada de ontem



Belo efeito, deve ter sido bem fixe


----------



## ecobcg (22 Set 2008 às 16:24)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



squidward disse:


> Aqui ficam os alguns registos da trovoada de ontem




Muito BOm!!!!
Grande "torre"!!


----------



## nimboestrato (22 Set 2008 às 16:42)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Ainda em ressaca do dilúvio do início desta manhã onde choveu mais ou menos o expectável para todo o mês de Setembro em apenas pouco mais de 2 horas (53mm),
ainda à espera de mais qualquer coisinha até que esta estranha Dulce se esvaneça.
...e parabéns aos excelentes fotógrafos que temos por aqui.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (22 Set 2008 às 16:57)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Boa Tarde.

Desde já os parabéns ao Dave e ao Squidward pelas magnificas fotos.

Neste momento o céu está com poucas nuvens e estão 25.0ºC, hoje não acredito mesmo nada que chova por cá mas....


----------



## Relâmpago (22 Set 2008 às 16:58)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Muito obrigado pelas vossas fotos e vídeos espectaculares. No caso do Dave, parece-me que ele captou 3 descargas nuvem-solo em pouco espaço de tempo. É notável. Tal não era a carga que o 'condensador' guardava

Aqui, por Lisboa, parece-me que vamos precisar de adquirir a máquina de Tesla, para fazermos fotografias espectaculares. 
Bem, o dia ainda não acabou. A pressão, muito ligeiramente, vai descendo. Há agora mais cumulus por cima de mim. Até ao lavar dos cestos é vindima, lá diz o povo. Tenhamos fé nos 'restos mortais' da Dulce


----------



## *Marta* (22 Set 2008 às 17:07)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Por aqui, ouvi há pouco o primeiro trovão. Chuvisca de vez em quando, mas nada de especial...


----------



## AnDré (22 Set 2008 às 17:08)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Boa tarde pessoal.

Grandes registos e boas fotos!

Por aqui nada de novo. A Dulce insiste em deixar o pluviometro nos 0,0mm.
Há uma hora atrás chovia com bastante intensidade mesmo aqui ao meu lado em Loures, mas aqui nem pinga caiu. Choveu qualquer coisa também na zona do Lumiar e Telheiras, mas nada de relevante.
Trovoadas também nada! Estou a zeros!

Depois de uma noite animada em Trás-os-montes, e de uma manhã de surpresas no Porto, é o Alentejo que está agora em destaque!


----------



## DRC (22 Set 2008 às 17:25)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Como acham que vai ser o Outono 2008?
Vão ao novo tópico "OUTONO 2008" e dêem a vossa opinião.


----------



## MSantos (22 Set 2008 às 17:25)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Boa tarde

Aqui em Bragança o céu está encoberto mas não chove...

Ontem durante aminha longa viagem para Bragança (7 horinhas), tive o previlegio de assistir a uma bonita festa electrica no IP4, desde Mirandela até perto de Bragança. 
A trovoada estava muito forte e proxima, o tempo entre cada raio raramente ultrapassava os 5segundos .
E eu ainda tentei tirar umas fotos mas com o Expresso em movimento e os solavancos da estrada só consegui tirar fotos ao negro do céu 
Alguns relampagos eram tão grandes que  parecia que ficava de dia durante uns instantes.


----------



## João Soares (22 Set 2008 às 17:32)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Grande chuvada que caiu aqui, ao inicio da manha

De tarde, tudo acalomou, nem uma pinga caiu, mas o ceu manteve-se encoberto o dia todo

Ceu muito nublado, vento fraco
Temp: *22.3ºC* 
Hum: *81%*
Pressao: *1012hPa*

Boas fotos, que colocaram aqui no forum desde o inicio da depressao


----------



## filipept (22 Set 2008 às 17:36)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Interessante,







vejam aqui a animação http://www.sat24.nl/frame.php?html=zoom&xas=112&yas=344


----------



## *Dave* (22 Set 2008 às 17:39)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Uma vez mais obrigado pelos elogios

Por aqui parece que ainda vou ter alguma coisa, do lado NO estão algumas nuvens que prometem...

Neste momento:
T: 23,2ºC
HR: 57%
P: 1009,6mb/hPa (estável)


----------



## DRC (22 Set 2008 às 17:49)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Previsão de precipitação para as 21h00 de hoje.
Grupo de Meteorologia e Climatologia da U. de Aveiro


----------



## Relâmpago (22 Set 2008 às 17:52)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Por aqui os cumulus teimam em não evoluir Já perdi a fé.


----------



## miguel (22 Set 2008 às 17:57)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Aqui a máxima foi de 26ºC...

Neste momento avisto cumulus lindos lindos e enormes a Este de mim mas não acredito muito que consiga ver alguma coisa...

22,1ºC
73%HR
1010hpa

E parabéns pelas belas fotos de todos


----------



## Vince (22 Set 2008 às 18:03)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



vegastar disse:


> Se analisarmos o quickscat de sábado podemos ver que junto ao centro a intensidade do vento era muito baixa, com os ventos mais fortes claramente destacados do centro:



Sim, ontem no QS havia ventos de 40kt (75km/h) não contaminados junto ao centro, precisamente na zona onde estava a convecção. Sistemas extra-tropicais obviamente não tem um perfil destes do vento.

*Quikscat das 19:37z de Domingo*







Pelo menos um Invest talvez tivesse feito sentido. É provável que durante o dia de ontem houvesse aqui um warm-core, ou parte de. Mas ainda tenho duvidas, a convecção parecia ser um SCM, que são sistemas também com a sua própria dinâmica autónoma, talvez uma estranha conjugação de várias coisas pois ela também não queria largar o centro pelo que estavam interligados de alguma forma. 

Mas independentemente de tudo, acabou como se esperava, com a convecção a afastar-se do centro e ela própria também a extinguir-se. A circulação mantêm-se ainda embora fraca e nunca mais foi capaz de gerar convecção. 







Pode ser que haja uma reanálise pós-época por parte do NHC. Se houver e for positiva, depois temos que dizer ao NHC que não é mais um anónimo «Noname», mas sim a Dulce, como os brasileiros fizeram com a Catarina


----------



## Vince (22 Set 2008 às 18:04)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Muito boas fotos pessoal.


*Jornal da Tarde/ RTP com as inundações na baixa de Albufeira:*

[VIDEO]mms://195.245.168.21/rtpfiles/videos/auto/jornaltarde/jtarde_1_22092008.wmv[/VIDEO]

Agora vejam isto. Eu estava convencido que as inundações tinham sido provocadas pelos restos do tal SCM de ontem, mas nada disso. As inundações em Albufeira foram de uma célula minúscula:






Ai este desordenamento nas nossas cidades ...


----------



## Fantkboy (22 Set 2008 às 18:19)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Lá para as 3 h 3 e meia, um trovao para os lados de torres vedras! Passado um bocado passou um helicóptero com um sensor encorporado num dos lados e foi em direcçao á dita ! Pensei que seria o IM! Será? 
Vince... Que o NHC nem se atreva sequer a dar novo nome á nossa dulce  Isso se a situação se desenvolver é claro!
 Por aqui (Loures) uns pingos bem grossos mas nem chegou para molhar o chao. Ainda reina o tedio por esta zona!


----------



## Mago (22 Set 2008 às 18:21)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Ontem em duas horas em Trancoso ( Guarda) choveram cerca de 25mm
Acompanhado de altas descargas electricas


----------



## *Dave* (22 Set 2008 às 18:32)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Tinha razão . Lá vem "gasosa" 







Neste momento:
T: 21,7ºC
HR: 60%
P: 1009,7mb/hPa


----------



## Kraliv (22 Set 2008 às 18:35)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Boas,


*Dave*, tens aí mais um bom registo 



Entretanto, descobri estes videos à pouco:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/europa/seguimento-europa-2008-a-1692-15.html#post86892


----------



## Relâmpago (22 Set 2008 às 18:39)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Os cumulus dissiparam-se. Neste momento, por aqui, céu limpo. Pressão 1011 HPa com tendência para subir
Fecha-se um ciclo que aqui nem se chegou a abrir

Ao menos, vou ter uma noite calma, para dormir


----------



## miguel (22 Set 2008 às 18:51)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

A Dulce por aqui nem se deu por ela não rendeu nem uma pinga nem um clarão ao longe NADA...Desilusão completa... venha sexta rapidamente!

23,5ºC
59%HR
1010hpa


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Set 2008 às 18:56)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Penso que por Lisboa acabou a festa  algo que nunca chegou a haver verdedeiramente, mas que pelos menos, deu para lavar a vista quanto a nuvens, com belas formações, como a de hoje à tarde por exemplo.

Neste momento céu limpo apenas algumas nuvens quase insignificantes.


----------



## Seavoices (22 Set 2008 às 18:58)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



Mário Barros disse:


> Penso que por Lisboa acabou a festa  algo que nunca chegou a haver verdedeiramente, mas que pelos menos, deu para lavar a vista quanto a nuvens, com belas formações, como a de hoje à tarde por exemplo.
> 
> Neste momento céu limpo apenas algumas nuvens quase insignificantes.



Acho que se pode dar é a 'Dulce' como acabada.

Tudo o que vier é por arrasto desta e não por acção dela!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Set 2008 às 19:02)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Boas tardes pois é a nossa menina dulce ainda dei que fazer a muita gente nalguns pontos do país,também eu hoje tive que andar em acelaração máxima devido ás descargas eléctricas que se metem nos circuitos telefónicos e o equip. leva na cabeça e ficam-se ko
Hoje só chuviscou de manhã e o sol só apareceu por volta da hora do almoço e manteve-se o resto do dia com periodos de mais nublado a temparatura teve fixe com a mudança de estação  do verão para o outono máxima 24.6ºc o vento sopra quase nulo a temp:actual 21.8ºc a pressão está nos 1009hpa e o céu está pouco nublado por nuvens altas.


----------



## AnDré (22 Set 2008 às 19:16)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



Seavoices disse:


> Acho que se pode dar é a 'Dulce' como acabada.
> 
> Tudo o que vier é por arrasto desta e não por acção dela!


Ainda há zonas do país a bombar.
Das 15h às 17h UTC caíram cerca de 26mm em Macedo de Cavaleiros. 

O IM voltou a pintar o país de Amarelo!
Alerta válido das 18h de hoje às 00:59 do dia de amanhã.


----------



## Vince (22 Set 2008 às 19:18)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas tardes pois é a nossa menina dulce ainda dei que fazer a muita gente nalguns pontos do país,também eu hoje tive que andar em acelaração máxima devido ás descargas eléctricas que se metem nos circuitos telefónicos e o equip. leva na cabeça e ficam-se ko



Oi,
Por acaso trabalhas na área ? Estou a perguntar porque o Fil ficou sem UPS e sem computador devido à trovoada e estava a dizer-lhe que se calhar ele pode ir refilar com a EDP, pois foi uma sobrecarga. Será assim ou não valerá a pena ? Tenho ideia de já ter ouvido pessoas a reclamar, com sucesso. Mas sinceramente não sei.


----------



## miguel (22 Set 2008 às 19:21)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Ultima foto quentinha e para terminar o que aqui foi um valente fiasco desde o inicio até ao fim...


----------



## Rog (22 Set 2008 às 19:22)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



AnDré disse:


> Ainda há zonas do país a bombar.
> Das 15h às 17h UTC caíram cerca de 26mm em Macedo de Cavaleiros.
> 
> O IM voltou a pintar o país de Amarelo!
> Alerta válido das 18h de hoje às 00:59 do dia de amanhã.



Pena as ilhas aí a destoar de verde... 

Resumindo por ca estes dias:
A Dulce deixou por cá desde o dia 16 até ontem 42,4mm
Algumas trovoadas mas sempre ao longe, nos dias 17 e 19.
Ontem o vento forte também marcou presença, com chuva forte ao fim do dia.
Concluíndo, a Dulce deixou um pouco de tudo por cá!


----------



## Rog (22 Set 2008 às 19:24)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



miguel disse:


> Ultima foto quentinha e para terminar o que aqui foi um valente fiasco desde o inicio até ao fim...



Não foi um completo fiasco.. ainda conseguiste aí uma bela foto!
Quanto a trovodas... bem o Outono ainda mal começou... tempo não faltará para aparecerem..

Boas fotos Dave e squidward


----------



## Gilmet (22 Set 2008 às 19:25)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

O pessoal do MeteoPT está ficar _Pro_, no que toca a "relatos ilustrados"


E tudo o que aparentava bom aspeco ao inicio da tarde, especialmente a Este, desapareceu... neste momento apenas alguns cirrus... de resto, céu totalmente limpo!







Destaque para uma descida da Pressão... *1009 hPa* neste momento

Temperatura nos 19,9ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Set 2008 às 19:25)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



vitamos disse:


> ha problemas sérios em Coimbra e não tou a  exagerar. Não estou lá mas tão-me a chegar relatos de uma grande trovoada e verdadeiras enchentes nas ruas! Vou iniciar viajem e nao poderei dar mais informção mas logo conto passar ainda um mini report do que aconteceu.



Sim, *Vitamos*.
Ontem, precisamente à hora que postaste isto - 16:05h - estava eu a passar por Coimbra a caminho de Carregal do Sal, com muita chuva e trovoada, troços de autoestrada alagados e uma temperatura sempre a rondar os *17* / *18 ºC* durante a viagem, a meio da tarde.
A tarde já parecia noite, uma grande escuridão, mas nada de muito vento; apenas muita chuva e trovoada desde Leiria até à zona de Condeixa.
A zona de Coimbra foi das zonas mais activas e alagadas que passei.
Depois fui passar a noite ao Porto, onde choveu a noite toda.
Acordei com chuva forte e ela continuou até por volta das 11h da manhã.
Agora estou de volta; foram dois dias em cheio e cruzei-me com alguns dos pontos mais activos deste sistema depressionário.
Saí do Porto por volta das 15h com *18,0 ºC* e ainda alguma chuva.
Parece que tive pontaria. 
Agora estou de volta a Moscavide onde está uma temperatura muito mais elevada e muito menos nebulosidade e humidade.


----------



## Rog (22 Set 2008 às 19:28)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



Vince disse:


> Oi,
> Por acaso trabalhas na área ? Estou a perguntar porque o Fil ficou sem UPS e sem computador devido à trovoada e estava a dizer-lhe que se calhar ele pode ir refilar com a EDP, pois foi uma sobrecarga. Será assim ou não valerá a pena ? Tenho ideia de já ter ouvido pessoas a reclamar, com sucesso. Mas sinceramente não sei.



Complicado... à partida a UPS devia fazer o seu trabalho.. há umas com fusível (ou todas, não sei!)..
No ano passado, uma forte trovoada por cá também deixou umas 20 pessoas sem modem na minha freguesia, mas ao que pude apurar nenhuma utiliza UPS, que normalmente protege também a linha de telefone.


----------



## miguel (22 Set 2008 às 19:42)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

E para terminar agora mesmo ao cair da noite


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Set 2008 às 19:47)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Pois é o vince esse problema de as descargas entrarem pelos 220v ou pela linha telefónica é o prato do dia quando acontencem esse tipo de condiçoes atmoféricas ,se queimou o ups e o computador devia ter entrado pelos 220v a descarga, no computador talvez o problema fica só pela fonte alimentação tivesse queimado,quanto há reclamação sinceramente não sei ,é tentar ir há edp e ver o que eles dizem .


----------



## amarusp (22 Set 2008 às 20:33)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Setembro 2008*

Boa Noite, o céu está parcialmente nublado e veem-se alguns relampagos a sul. (Zona da covilhâ e arganil). 
Temperatura: 14,9,
Precipitação: 3,56mm, 
Humidade: 97%, 
Pressão 1011 mb
Estação do colega(jonaslor)


----------



## *Dave* (22 Set 2008 às 20:37)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Por aqui continuo sob a depressão provocada pela _DULCE_.

Nos arredores já pinga outra vez, mas é do tipo "chuva molha parvos".


----------



## AnDré (22 Set 2008 às 21:03)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



Vince disse:


> *Jornal da Tarde/ RTP com as inundações na baixa de Albufeira:*
> 
> mms://195.245.168.21/rtpfiles/videos/auto/jornaltarde/jtarde_1_22092008.wmv
> 
> ...



Imagens do radar para complementar a informação:


----------



## Chasing Thunder (22 Set 2008 às 21:13)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Boa Noite

Por aqui acabou á pouco de cair um aguaceiro moderado ( Começou ás 20:15 e acabou ás 21:00) por agora ainda cai uns pingos mas já não é nada.Enquanto á "Dulce" já era, este aguaceiro acho que foi a despedida da menina pelo menos por aqui, e que venha a próxima


----------



## *Dave* (22 Set 2008 às 21:31)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Resumo da pressão destes últimos três dias:







Salientar as 18:00/19:00 do dia 21 que coincidiu com as horas de maior chuvada e ventania.


----------



## storm (22 Set 2008 às 22:29)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Parabéns aos fotógrafos as fotos estão excelentes 

Bem de manha por aqui muitos cumulus mas tudo a passar ao lado, de tarde até as 16:00 ainda havia algumas formações mas depois desapareceram, só o calor é que esteve em alta o dia todo.
Neste momento está já um nevoeiro cerrado com 20.4ºC.


----------



## LuisFilipe (22 Set 2008 às 22:41)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Quais as previsões para o resto da semana?


----------



## Minho (22 Set 2008 às 22:51)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Tanto por Braga hoje, como em Melgaço ontem, esteve muito mau para fotografia devido à existência de muitas nuvens baixas que tapam a beleza dos Cbs.

Por Braga registo neste momento 19.3ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Set 2008 às 23:08)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



Vince disse:


> Oi,
> Por acaso trabalhas na área ? Estou a perguntar porque o Fil ficou sem UPS e sem computador devido à trovoada e estava a dizer-lhe que se calhar ele pode ir refilar com a EDP, pois foi uma sobrecarga. Será assim ou não valerá a pena ? Tenho ideia de já ter ouvido pessoas a reclamar, com sucesso. Mas sinceramente não sei.



Em resposta a esta questão, quando existe uma sobrecarga provocada durante uma intempérie ou trovoada, não vale a pena ir refilar com a EDP, porque a EDP não responsabiliza-se. A EDP assume a sua responsabilidade quando existe uma sobrecarga na linha que tenha origem duma avaria e não de uma sobrecarga devido a fenómenos climáticos ou meteorológicos.

Boas, por aqui, céu nublado com aguaceiros fracos durante a tarde.

Máxima: 22.7ºC
mínima: 18.1ºC

Precipitação: 4 mm


----------



## Dan (22 Set 2008 às 23:14)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

esta noite já choveu um pouco. Por agora registo 15,5ºC e o céu continua nublado.


----------



## F_R (22 Set 2008 às 23:30)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Boas 

Por cá o céu apresentou durante dia nuvens que pareciam prometer algo mas acabou por não dar em nada.

Agora *18.7ºC* a máxima foi de *26.4ºC*

Até amanha


----------



## Perfect Storm (23 Set 2008 às 00:22)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Por aqui a mesma coisa de sempre. Uma grande desilusão
Durante todos estes dias, nada de especial aconteceu apenas céu muito nublado, aparecimento de células ao longe e nada mais
Fica para a próxima. 

Neste momento com céu limpo e vento fraco. 
Pressão 1011hpa 
Temp 19ºC
HR  88%

Assim me despeço da Dulce.


----------



## nimboestrato (23 Set 2008 às 01:02)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



Minho disse:


> Tanto por Braga hoje, como em Melgaço ontem, esteve muito mau para fotografia devido à existência de muitas nuvens baixas que tapam a beleza dos Cbs.



Pois por aqui, em V.N. da Telha (P.Rubras),tanto noticiado 
nos media de hoje ,quando a chuva torrencial me acordou extemporâneamente , saltei da cama para  a tentar fotografar.chovia torrencialmente.insisto.30 mm numa hora !!!.
Chegado à varanda qual o meu espanto:
Nunca tal houvera visto .Chuva torrencial e visibilidade de 200 metros.Vou fotografar o quê???
Que nevoeiro era este associado a esta chuva torrencial???
Quem não sabe ,é como quem nunca viu...


----------



## jpmartins (23 Set 2008 às 09:33)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Por aqui a tarde de Domindo foi o ponto alto da nossa Dulce, com aguaceiros fortes acompanhados de trovoadas, que durou cerca de 3h (+-das 15h até ás 18h). A precipitação correspondente a esse periódo foi de 26.1mm. Fora isso a Dulce só deixou mais 0.5mm na tarde de sabado.


----------



## vitamos (23 Set 2008 às 10:33)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

Para mim o resumo da Dulce é uma desilusão total! Mas por culpa minha! Quem me manda sair de Coimbra. Domingo foi o dia em que tudo aconteceu na Briosa... O resto é ver na tv (tapando as afirmações de "tromba de água" com o habitual PIIIII que se deve colocar perante asneiras  )
Quando cheguei à cidade ao início da noite apenas vi alguns lençóis de agua, uma nuvem bem negra a fazer a sua despedida e alguns mammatus a reflectir os últimos tons alaranjados do sol poente!
O registo mais surpreendente ficou na minha estação nesse dia. Máxima de 28,5ºC ás 15h, mínima do dia ás 16h20m com 18,0ºC. Queda de 10ºC em 1 hora!!!! 

Mas no âmbito geral e sem contar com as desilusões locais: Grande surpresa esta Dulce, hein?


----------



## *Dave* (23 Set 2008 às 21:12)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*



nimboestrato disse:


> Pois por aqui, em V.N. da Telha (P.Rubras),tanto noticiado
> nos media de hoje ,quando a chuva torrencial me acordou extemporâneamente , saltei da cama para  a tentar fotografar.chovia torrencialmente.insisto.30 mm numa hora !!!.
> Chegado à varanda qual o meu espanto:
> Nunca tal houvera visto .Chuva torrencial e visibilidade de 200 metros.Vou fotografar o quê???
> ...







*Dave* disse:


> Aqui não há luz (funciono com a bateria do portátil) e chove torrencialmente!!
> 
> As rajadas de vento são fortíssiomas... já há arvores sem parnadas.
> 
> ...




Tenho de acrescentar que tudo começou por volta das 18:20, concluindo cerca das 19:30. Nesta hora, aqui caíram 31,4mm

Por aqui esteve um pouco pior ... o resultado de qualquer fotografia iria dar uma coisa acizentada


----------



## AnDré (25 Set 2008 às 01:03)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*


----------



## Gerofil (25 Set 2008 às 02:28)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Dulce» - Setembro 2008*

*Macedo de Cavaleiros - 21 e 22 de Setembro de 2008* - Fonte: Instituto de Meteorologia
21 de Setembro (*23 mm aproximadamente*)





[/IMG]
22 de Setembro (*35 mm aproximadamente*)





[/IMG]
Total aprox. nos dias 21 e 22 de Setembro = *58 mm*


----------

